# 9/2 Raw Discussion: CRYING LIKE A BITCH Because It's What's Best For Business



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lost a lot of interest in the product.

Punk and Heyman is dragging on. They're trying too hard now, with Heyman crying and screaming every week. Without Brock, the feud has taken a step down.

I can't get myself into Bryan as the #1 face. 

Starting to wish Cena were still around, and I can't believe it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton's Law is back.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:dazzlerrton:HHH2:heymanunkrollins:reigns

Should be a great RAW.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Should be another great RAW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Another Bray Wyatt squash followed by a promo and FOLLOW DA BUZZARDS.

#exciting


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:bryan2 gonna be driving the ratings once again! 

Won't be able to catch this one live (or any of them until December), but I'll be sure to enjoy this on my laptop 

Oh, and TV time for AJ! :cena5 :homer


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Serious Bryan PLEASE?


----------



## aggro_T (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looking forward to see the fallout of the pipebomb by AJ. Should be good. The corporation has already gotten stale at this point, they're trying too hard. Curtis Axel managed to kill all the momentum in the Punk and Brock feud. Daniel Bryan is happy-go-lucky smiling doofus (not his fault, but still), and the rest of the show is just fillers. Let's pray and hope something interesting happens.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*









:mark::mark:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This should be one of the last dead crowds for next 2-3 months!

Raw schedule
Tomorrow-Iowa
September 9-Toronto
16th-Cleveland
23rd-Chicago
30th-Mississippi(only other event in this timeframe that's dead crowd)
October 7th-Pittsburgh
14th-St.Louis
21st-Memphis
28th-TBA
November 4th-TBA
November 11th-England

Should be great! In about a 2 month timespan, Raw is in Toronto,Chicago and England! It's even better that a great storyline is happening now too, because you'll be giving great crowds, big reasons to cheer and boo.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Plus, Survivor Series is in Boston. Those East Coast crowds :mark:

It definitely adds something to a show when the crowd is lively, so I'm glad the schedule is looking good as far as locations/venues go.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



redban said:


> Lost a lot of interest in the product.
> 
> Punk and Heyman is dragging on. They're trying too hard now, with Heyman crying and screaming every week. Without Brock, the feud has taken a step down.
> 
> ...


LOl, you guys. Bitch when Cena's around, bitch when he isn't. Is there any way to make some of you happy?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

As much as I like both Paul Heyman and CM Punk, I think the best thing moving forward (assuming Lesnar isn't returning until next year) is for the feud to either be wrapped up at Night of Champions, or for it to be tied in to the Corporation angle. 

You could have have :heyman offer :HHH the services of :axel which brings unk2 into the Corporation angle to help out/star alongside :bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can't wait for this RAW, especially off of Smackdown on Friday. Time to cut the bullshit and get serious, Bryan. Now is the time for him to exact revenge on the Corporation in his own fiery way.

Punk/Heyman should be great as well from their awesome performance last week.


----------



## jigglyjhole13 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'll be at the show tomorrow night and I'm really hoping to see a little more heel Orton character development.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk vs Heyman is dragging on but it sounds like a new Heyman guy could be on the cards, hopefully it's someone good or this feud needs to end at NOC. Will be interesting to see how they continue the feud tonight.

Looking forward to Bryan vs Corporation and interested to see what happens with Big Show, Ziggler etc.

Shouls be a good show though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



dxbender said:


> This should be one of the last dead crowds for next 2-3 months!
> 
> Raw schedule
> Tomorrow-Iowa
> ...


Pittsburgh's been pretty awful the last couple times they've been there. Nothing like their Pennsylvania counterpart Philly. Rest look alright aside from Mississippi as you said, those southern crowds tend to suck. 

Anyways, looking forward to Raw and how the Corporation and Punk/Heyman storylines advance. It'd be nice if Axel could be anything less than awful for once, but that's asking for too much.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Detroit are normally not bad too, for Night of Champions.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



GoToSl33p said:


> *Punk vs Heyman is dragging on but it sounds like a new Heyman guy could be on the cards*, hopefully it's someone good or this feud needs to end at NOC. Will be interesting to see how they continue the feud tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to Bryan vs Corporation and interested to see what happens with Big Show, Ziggler etc.
> 
> Shouls be a good show though.














Waffelz said:


> Detroit are normally not bad too, for Night of Champions.


They're solid but they canted Husky Harris at Bray Wyatt


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Should be a good raw


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



dxbender said:


> This should be one of the last dead crowds for next 2-3 months!
> 
> Raw schedule
> Tomorrow-Iowa
> ...


ah fuck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> They're solid but they canted Husky Harris at Bray Wyatt


When did they do that? To my knowledge, the only crowd to do that so far has been Baltimore, the city Wyatt debuted in.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> When did they do that? To my knowledge, the only crowd to do that so far has been Baltimore, the city Wyatt debuted in.


Oh, I thought Bray Wyatt's debut was in Detroit. Sorry about that. :sad:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



> Stephanie McMahon, Triple H and Vince McMahon are all being advertised for Raw on Monday night emanating from The Wells Fargo Arena in Des Moines, Iowa.


http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/277...ne-night-only-ppv-events-returning-to-directv


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

^ I smell a return of Shane..


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Shane McMahon possibly returning to an Iowa crowd that is almost guaranteed to blow? Ugh.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> ^ I smell a return of Shane..





PGSucks said:


> Shane McMahon possibly returning to an Iowa crowd that is almost guaranteed to blow? Ugh.


I can't see Shane McMahon returning to WWE. He's moved on.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*





Crowd sucked here too.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KING. said:


> I can't see Shane McMahon returning to WWE. He's moved on.


I'm not saying it's likely at all, but if it were to happen tomorrow, he'd probably come out to crickets. fpalm

I'm expecting Bryan, The Corporation, Punk, and Heyman to get reactions, and that's about it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

what about Iowa makes it blow? the crowd is always dead?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iowa (along with most Midwestern states') crowds are notoriously bad. There's a clip from a RAW in a Midwestern state on the last page, and yikes.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I really hope they do a show in Japan:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Atlanta > Iowa. That's how bad they're.

Toronto next week though :mark:


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Illinois -- which Chicago is in -- is a Midwestern state.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

D'oh! I forgot to exclude Chicago from that. My apologies, because Chicago is a tremendous wrestling town.

But you get my point


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

so if the crowd is dead, there goes the emotion from the huge angle.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*How would you book tomorrow's Raw?*

People are going to disagree with me but I would have Bryan cost the shield the tag team titles. Do the Shield need the tag team titles right now? They are involved in the biggest storyline going right now. Maybe have them drop the titles to a team like the Prime time players who are pretty over. And it won't make the shield look bad because it won't be a clean victory. The Shield can start the night saying Big Show and Henry are not getting a title match but will accept any challenge from any other team and PTP accepts. HHH say it will be no DQ and Ambrose is allowed at ring side. 

Near the end of the match, Bryan's music hits and HHH orders Ambrose to cut Bryan off before he comes out but he comes through the crowd instead and nails Rollins with his finisher costing the shield the titles. Bryan excapes through the crowd and does the Yes chants with the fans.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: How would you book tomorrow's Raw?*



JTB33b said:


> People are going to disagree with me but I would have Bryan cost the shield the tag team titles. Do the Shield need the tag team titles right now? They are involved in the biggest storyline going right now. Maybe have them drop the titles to a team like the Prime time players who are pretty over. And it won't make the shield look bad because it won't be a clean victory. The Shield can start the night saying Big Show and Henry are not getting a title match but will accept any challenge from any other team and PTP accepts. HHH say it will be no DQ and Ambrose is allowed at ring side.
> 
> Near the end of the match, Bryan's music hits and HHH orders Ambrose to cut Bryan off before he comes out but he comes through the crowd instead and nails Rollins with his finisher costing the shield the titles. Bryan excapes through the crowd and does the Yes chants with the fans.


I'd be okay with that. They could have Show and Henry as the main bad ass faces who help Bryan even the odds before night of champions as I don't think they can book another week of beatdowns and Corporation on top. Could book a rematch for Night of Champions and then have Henry turn on Show and join HHH's team and he could be the role as their enforcer and have the Shield as Champions again. It would give the likes of Miz or Ziggler a former WHC champ and a monster heel to work with and would stop the Shield doing all the dirty work and stop them being the hench men getting old. Or Henry could work with Bryan next PPV if he cost Bryan the world title match at NOC. Easy either way.

Somehow they have to find ways of extending this angle to Mania with Bryan having to win the Rumble or an earlier PPV if they want Bryan to win the WWE title at an earlier PPV but Bryan winning at NOC would more or less kill the angle stone dead. Henry joining the corporation would be good as its less obvious than Show turning heel and I think he works much better as a heel. 

Corporation would be stronger and still on top after Night of Champions then and Bryan would have to work his way back in the title picture and you can work to some single feuds or a SS match.

[email protected] sorry misread your post. I thought you had the Shield against Show vs Henry on Raw and not someone like the PTPs. I'd go with what you said if it was the Shield vs Show and Henry. PTPS beating the Shield would be to soon for them IMO. Further down the line, maybe.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Even with a dead crowd, the important people dazzler unk2 :heyman2 :jpl :vince







 ) will still get a good reaction.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



dxbender said:


> This should be one of the last dead crowds for next 2-3 months!
> 
> Raw schedule
> Tomorrow-Iowa
> ...


Pittsburgh was pretty bad last time (I know, I was there). Granted, it was a live Smackdown and a taped RAW (aired Christmas week) after NXT and Main Event all in one sitting. Still no excuse for the poor crowd, but they were beat before RAW even started.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: How would you book tomorrow's Raw?*

I like this idea.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: How would you book tomorrow's Raw?*

How would I book Tomorrow's RAW?

*- Have Brock Lesnar come out and beat the s**t out of everybody just for fun.*

*- Introduce a Corporate HEEL R-Truth to teach all in the business world about the dangers of SPIDERS and ACROPHOBIA.*

There's probably more but I'm too tired to think of any.....


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The heels are running shit right now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Excited about tomorrow. Strictly for rton :HHH2 :bryan


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

yeah its going to be a great show....


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> I really hope they do a show in Japan:


Back when WWE used to go all over. Canada used to get lots of shows. They went to London often, Puerto Rico even got a PPV(the Spanish counting in elimination chamber was awesome!)

I wish WWE did something like that. They NEED to have 1 PPV a year that is ALWAYS in a non USA city(but that doesn't mean a PPV like Summerslam can't be in a non USA city either though). Call it something like "WWE International Incident" or something random like that lol.

Not just PPV, but every other month needs to have a week of WWE outside of USA.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

RAW is HHH's property. The King will continue his dominance, but we'll see if anybody will finally step up for DB this time.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

whoever does, it will help their career tremendously.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: How would you book tomorrow's Raw?*

W/O taking much time to say how it happens, They need to have Bryan start isolating the Corp muscle. Have Ambrose not show up, to find out Bryan tied him up somewhere, then get Reigns and Rollins backstage, leaving an open path towards Orton, but HHH get's his hands dirty, getting Bryan from behind, when he has Orton in the ring. This brings more heat and desire to see something happen with Big Show, and have Bryan get his hands on HHH.

The biggest pop possible for this storyline, has to build towards Bryan going super sayian like he did against the shield, and take out Orton and the Shield w/ speed and intensity to get to HHH.

I would book his rematch to be canceled at NOC. HHH is pissed after getting his hands dirty again, orders Orton to punt Bryan, and announces his rematch clause is void. Keep Bryan off SD. Have him be a surprise on RAW, cut a promo that he can't be kept away from the belt, that if Orton won't face him in the ring, Bryan will show up every where he goes, that he will never know a moments peace.

HHH responds by putting Bryan in a guantlet match against the Shield at NOC, if he wins he gets his shot, if he doesn't he never gets it. No superman booking, sell the concussion injury. Let him and get through Reigns and Ambrose (we haven't seen much of these match ups yet), then let Rollins go over on account of the injury. Bryan loses his title shot.

But he's not through with Orton. He cuts a scathing promo, and interferes in an Orton match. HHH has him suspended and banned from the building. Next months story is now set up. You can have Bryan fight his way into SD. Let Orton wrestle other guys, but have Bryan hounding him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



markedfordeath said:


> whoever does, it will help their career tremendously.


By WWE logic, that means it will be an already established vet. Likely Big Show.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ha ha I've been remembering what Ryback said on Smackdown, "I hate bullies" wonder if he'll be the one doing the saving.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It feels so fresh and more entertaining to have a heel champion-dominated WWE. That's probably why I liked the NWA so much back in the 80s. Ric Flair and the Horsemen dominated the NWA and garnered tremendous heat that was able to build strong babyfaces in Magnum TA, Barry Windham, Lex Luger, Sting, and Dusty Rhodes. This Corporation can do the same for Daniel Bryan (it already is) and others like Dolph Ziggler, Miz (maybe FINALLY making his face run work) and etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BIG E WINNING said:


> It feels so fresh and more entertaining to have a heel champion-dominated WWE. That's probably why I liked the NWA so much back in the 80s. Ric Flair and the Horsemen dominated the NWA and garnered tremendous heat that was able to build strong babyfaces in Magnum TA, Barry Windham, Lex Luger, Sting, and Dusty Rhodes. This Corporation can do the same for Daniel Bryan (it already is) and others like Dolph Ziggler, Miz (maybe FINALLY making his face run work) and etc.


Ding! Ding! Ding!

I posted something similar after the Triple H and Orton heel turn on one of the many threads about this. It's a complete change in psychology for the promotion to go from a dominant babyface world champion to now a heel world champion. That's what made the WWF and NWA so different in that time period. WWF had Hogan as their babyface champion with the heels coming at him. NWA had their world champion be a heel, who would reach down deep to find any and every trick in the book to keep his title (see those Dusty finishes). 

It's a complete change in psychology for WWE. It's literally like going from a Hogan type champion to a heel champion. So, the psychology of the promotion changes on the drop of a hat. It freshens the product up immediately. Now, they have to follow through, obviously. So far, they've done that pretty well, but it's still just the beginning.

Hell, come to think of it, it'd be cool to see Orton and the Shield become a 4 Horsemen type of a group. Those beatings they've been laying down on the babyfaces are kind of similar to the beatdowns the Horsemen laid on the NWA babyfaces.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Atlanta > Iowa. That's how bad they're.
> 
> *Toronto next week though* :mark:


That will be my shit for next week. I didn't know until becoming a member here that T Dot had a good rep for crowds.

I too hope we can get a PPV again soon. 

The one thing that WWE is doing right with their faces now is making them look vulnerable enough for people to get behind them at least. I can understand why they did what they did with Sheamus because he needed some serious cred and they wanted his cred to be on the same level as Cena, Punk, and Orton, but probably went about it the wrong way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



> Ding! Ding! Ding!
> 
> I posted something similar after the Triple H and Orton heel turn on one of the many threads about this. It's a complete change in psychology for the promotion to go from a dominant babyface world champion to now a heel world champion. That's what made the WWF and NWA so different in that time period. WWF had Hogan as their babyface champions with the heels coming at him. NWA had their world champion be a heel, who would reach down deep to find any and every trick in the book to keep his title (see those Dusty finishes).
> 
> It's a complete change in psychology for WWE. It's literally like going from a Hogan type champion to a heel champion. So, the psychology of the promotion changes on the drop of a hat. It freshens the product up immediately. Now, they have to follow through, obviously. So far, they've done that pretty well, but it's still just the beginning.


I agree. It's weird, too. WWF/E is a face-dominated company throughout it's whole history for the most part from Bruno to Hogan to Bret to Austin to Rock to Cena etc. It's sports entertainment that likes to send the "crowd home happy" being based in the NorthEast area as compared to the pro wrasslin' enviorment in the NWA/WCW where heels were mostly running the company from the Rodgers to the Races to the Flairs to the Hogans and so on and so forth and built strong babyfaces for the ultimate payoff. They weren't concerned with sending the crowd home happy, they wanted you pissed off so you can spend money each time waiting for that moment when the heels gets their just desserts.

So, in a way, it's weird seeing WWE using a NWA psychology way of creating stars and storylines at this moment (and I credit it to mostly HHH because he's an old school guy. He gets it.) I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing the basics back in WWE once HHH keeps gaining more power in the years. Regardless, I love the direction so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BIG E WINNING said:


> I agree. It's weird, too. WWF/E is a face-dominated company throughout it's whole history for the most part from Bruno to Hogan to Bret to Austin to Rock to Cena etc. It's sports entertainment that likes to send the "crowd home happy" being based in the NorthEast area as compared to the pro wrasslin' enviorment in the NWA/WCW where heels were mostly running the company from the Rodgers to the Races to the Flairs to the Hogans and so on and so forth and built strong babyfaces for the ultimate payoff. They weren't concerned with sending the crowd home happy, they wanted you pissed off so you can spend money each time waiting for that moment when the heels gets their just desserts.
> 
> So, in a way, it's weird seeing WWE using a NWA psychology way of creating stars and storylines at this moment (*and I credit it to mostly HHH because he's an old school guy. He gets it.)* I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing the basics back in WWE once HHH keeps gaining more power in the years. Regardless, I love the direction so far.


Good call on Triple H being behind this. He grew up a huge Flair/4 Horsemen guy. So, it's not a stretch to think he's behind the booking here with this angle. 

Vince has always been the promoter that prefers to have the babyface be the champion with the heels coming after the title. Which, as you said, was the complete opposite of the NWA's psychology (with Flair in the 80s). So, it is kind of odd to see this in WWE, especially this day and age. But it's something *different* for the first time in along time. I wouldn't be surprised if they drag this story on for awhile, as long as Triple H is booking it. But as the case with today's WWE, anything can change at the drop of a hat.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: How would you book tomorrow's Raw?*

*"Who Stops This Injustice?"
*
I would book Raw totally out of the norm from what is going on now. The show starts with The Wyatt Family in the ring, and they have someone captive. The person they have has a burlap sack over their head hiding their identity. Wyatt cuts the usual promo, but adds a simple question. Wyatt ask, who will stop this injustice, this hate, and this love of destruction? At the very end The Shield come down, but without their music. They stand on the outside of the ring with Bray taunting them. The Shield leave. At that point Bray takes the burlap off the head of Cody Rhodes. Cody's face is beaten badly (obviously makeup), with bruising, blood, and cuts on his face.

Wyatt talks about how this man used to be dashing, and that he is a man of a broken legacy. Wyatt says his father Dusty is the man who created the "Rhodes" legacy, but his sons are ruining. Bray calls Goldust a sexual deviant, and says that Cody is just simply weak, and ugly. Bray has Luke, and Eric bring in a tall mirror so that Wyatt can hold Cody in front of it as he beats him with words, and insults to his family, and manhood. Wyatt tells Cody that his career is nothing, but merely smoke in mirrors. Smoke fills the ring, and Cody has the mirror smashed over his face. Bray tells the rest of the WWE Universe that this is only the beginning of his atrocities.

*"Raw Debut"*

I am a big fan of debuts, and I wouldn't mind a good ole fashion debut. Who should debut? I honestly think Xavier Woods is ready. I would love to see him debut as the brother in law of Naomi. His arrival will eventually lead to Tensai, and Brodus turning heel on Woods, and the Funkadactyls. Woods has charisma, and I really feel like he knows how to cater to both adults, and the younger kids that watch. He is exciting in the ring, and has strong mic skills. It's time for him to make his main roster jump.

*"Break'em Up"*

I am also a fan of splitting up tag teams that aren't doing very well. I honestly think the WWE should stop this nonsense that is Jack Swagger, and Cesaro. I feel like it should be a mutual split. Both men have their last match, and we don't see them on main roster television for some time. Give them both a strong repacking. Perhaps have Cesaro come back with a new manager named Sylvester Lefort from NXT. Swagger comes back as a "face" somehow. 

*"Open Challenge From WHC"*

What's wrong with a WHC title match at the top of the hour? I honestly think it's one of those things where it should happen on Raw once, or twice a year maybe three times. Del Rio is awful, and I think it should be one of those situations where he bites off a little more than he can chew. Del Rio issues an open challenge. The question would be who comes out? My vote goes towards Big E Langston. He should come out, and completely own Del Rio. By the way win the WHC, and yes he needs five. I'm not saying Langston is better than Del Rio, but Del Rio is stale, and Langston is a believable WHC. If anything it would add shock, and of course Big E Langston would be a transitional champ if need be.

*"Ryback owns Ziggler"*

I like what the WWE is finally doing with Ryback, but he still needs to settle his terrible acting down a bit. He is doing the bully thing well. Does he need to completely copy Bully Ray with the vest, hat, and jeans? I know it's irrelevant because no one cares a damn about TNA, but I had to ask. Why not just have him being this bad ass country boy, who chews tobacco, wears a cowboy hat (J.R's cowboy hat), wrangler jeans, and some combat boots? He should beat the shit out of Ziggler in the back, and send him to the hospital. Have Ryback shout "overrated" at Ziggler as he pummels him to oblivion. Ryback snapped? Air vignettes weekly of him in the woods in the back of his red Ford pick up truck, drinking a cold one, and shooting his shotgun talking about he is this man, the man you see, and he is dangerous blah, blah, blah.

*"Titus don't have a tight ass"*

Raw needs a solid heel turn, and we haven't had one that actually made sense in a long time. I think the Titus O'Neil heel turn should start. We come to find that Titus is a bit homophobic. He stops sharing food with Darren, stops doing the Millions of Dollars dance, and just becomes really distant with Young. Why? We all seem to find that Titus is fine with it, but what if he is hiding the truth? I think that should happen tomorrow. Titus should turn on him in their match vs Los Matadores. Out comes Ezekiel Jackson dressed as a religious figure, holding a bible addressing Darren as a sexual deviant. Ezekiel Jackson is now managing Titus O'Neil. Ezekiel has turned to Jesus, and not violence. However leads Titus on a path of destruction starting with the "Gay" Darren Young.

*"Swap Roles"*

I think the WWE needs to do with Miz, and Fandango the same thing it did with Del Rio, and Ziggler. Both roles were exchanged. Miz is failing at playing the face role. He needs to turn heel again, and Fandango could certainly go over. Miz should snap, and try to break the legs of Fandango. Miz snaps, and attacks Fandango while his back is turned dancing in the ring, after he interrupts The Miz on MizTv. Miz puts him in the figure four leg lock for what seems like forever. Miz taunts the fans, and tells them to Fandango now. He says Fandango is nothing, but a one hit wonder, and that he is the best thing going in the WWE today. This places Miz in line for a serious push, and possible WHC title reign vs Langston, from my previous angle.

*"Typical end of Show"*

I would end the show with something typical from the main story line that they have going right now with Bryan, Orton, and HHH. It's been good enough, but I honestly feel like Orton's role is just terrible. Randy is boring, and HHH is proving to be a better heel than Randy. I just feel like it's all about Bryan, and HHH. Randy is just the filler. Which is a damn shame considering his character was better than it is now 8 years ago.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i bet even Orton and Bryan are in the creative meetings as well...I mean these segments pretty much ARE the show now, so they probably have to be involved so that they know exactly what to do


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I just remembered that tomorrow's Labor Day, and I won't have classes, so this'll be the last RAW I can watch live for months! :yes 

I also get to post my free-flowing, mostly nonsensical thoughts here for 3 hours


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



PGSucks said:


> I just remembered that tomorrow's Labor Day, and I won't have classes, so this'll be the last RAW I can watch live for months! :yes
> 
> I also get to post my free-flowing, mostly nonsensical thoughts here for 3 hours


Today is Labor Day. You don't have classes today.

But you do have classes tomorrow (as I do).

I will not be watching RAW tonight. Need that sleep.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looking forward to RAW again this week, reckon we'll finally have Big Show, Ziggler, Miz run out to aid Bryan.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hoping they continue to put on some great Wrasslin, past few weeks have been filled with great matches. Bryan v Cesaro, Rollins, Ryback, etc, hope to see more of that, plus progression of this great angle.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Should be another good Raw. Looking forward again to the New Corporation shenanigans.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



PGSucks said:


> I just remembered that tomorrow's Labor Day, and I won't have classes, so this'll be the last RAW I can watch live for months!



lol, I know that feeling. The final Raw to watch on Monday Nights in months because of school. Luckily I don't do that anymore(since Tuesdays I either don't have classes,or my classes just start late enough in the day that watching Raw until after 11pm won't mess up amount of sleep I get)


Sorta sucks though that as soon as I was able to watch Raws on Mondays at its regular timeslot, it happened to be the time I also got a DVR....


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lord Flvcko said:


> :dazzlerrton:HHH2:heymanunkrollins:reigns
> 
> Should be a great RAW.



PUMPED :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm going to miss Raw tonight :bosh6 I'm hoping Raw is good though. rton2 :HHH2


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'll be there tonight. First live WWE show since Wrestlemania 13 in Chicago. Totally pumped!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:bryan :HHH2 rton :vince unk :heyman 

Yeah, I'm down. :mark:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

New Paul Heyman guy please WWE Axel hurts my soul.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

looking forward to the shield,d bry,punk and maybe a new paul heyman guy(or girl) and i can watch this one live :mark::mark::mark:hope the crowds decent.EDIT also forgot about aj's pipebomb,looking forward to see where they are going with that i'm hearing maybe a fatal 4 way match at noc with the td cast.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Henry pulled his hamstring?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hoping for a Bryan vs. Ambrose match...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hoping for a good show this week, looking forward to Bryan/Orton/HHH, RVD/Del Rio, also interested to see what happens with Big Show, Ziggler and The Miz.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

do something big to open the show please


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



PowerandGlory said:


> do something big to open the show please


:cena2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If you're in the crowd tonight, can you please sound like you give a damn? Make the effort.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Iowa people wasting their money to be silent for 3 hours.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



redban said:


> Today is Labor Day. You don't have classes today.
> 
> But you do have classes tomorrow (as I do).
> 
> I will not be watching RAW tonight. Need that sleep.


I still thought it was Sunday at that point because I hadn't slept 

Nevertheless, I'm just pumped I'll be able to watch RAW instead of torrenting it and watching it on like Thursday


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wwe turn down the crowd ..for those that don't realise it

what wwe broadcast






how the crowd really sound


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looking forward to some more great acting by :show


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Not expecting a lot for this Raw with it being Labor Day in America so expecting a bit more filler than usual.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



D.M.N. said:


> Not expecting a lot for this Raw with it being Labor Day in America so expecting a bit more filler than usual.


Good point but its also the last Raw before the NFL Football season and Monday night football begins. Typically that drops Raw down in the ratings so they try especially hard this week to retain viewers for next week.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SP103 said:


> Good point but its also the last Raw before the NFL Football season and Monday night football begins. Typically that drops Raw down in the ratings so they try especially hard this week to retain viewers for next week.


And next Monday Raw goes head to head with multiple monday night games. Not at the same time, but one game starts at 7,another at 10.

Hopefully with Raw being outside of USA, it means more people from USA do end up watching(since that's about 10,000-15,000 more americans watching on TV, which,depending on how many are nielsen viewers) could lead to a mini bump in ratings)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crazy feeling, this is first time in quite some time that it's Monday and every now and then I forget that Raw is on tonight.It's not because of lack of interest, just cause of it being long weekend and today not feeling like monday cause of it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

something big will happen tonight just so they can retain viewership


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i dont want Austin overshadowing Bryan, but he can come in much later after the whole thing is winding down.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Austin vs. Triple H should happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Welcome to Raw is Bryan


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

40 minutes to go.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That awkward moment when you start feeling ill before RAW. :bron3 I'm not going to bed now. Need to stay up and watch this. I've got a gut feeling that something big is going to happen tonight (or maybe that could be just because I feel ill)


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can't wait, we need more of rton2:heyman:vince6:HHH2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I've got a gut feeling that something big is going to happen tonight


Maybe it's a bowel movement?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I had a strange dream about wrestling earlier, which never happens. Orton was in the ring, and a random group of wrestlers (based on how this storyline is going) stormed the ring to beat him down. Bryan, Ziggler (those are normal), Undertaker, and Fandango. So stupid.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Something big is going to happen?

INB4CENARETURNS

:cena2


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

30 minutes, can't wait


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looking forward to :HHH2 :bryan2 rton2 :heyman5 unk2 and of course


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I want to see Triple H job cleanly to Daniel Bryan. At Battleground perhaps?


----------



## kz5880 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

why hasn't there been a single secret recording in 30 or some years that wwe has been on air? a secret recording of a meeting with creative or with vince or stephenie or any of the wrestlers? why hasn't there been any voice or audio recording of wwe stars in a hotel rooms or on a tour bus, without there premission? that somehow gets leaked?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



World's Best said:


> Maybe it's a bowel movement?


unk2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

First Monday in weeks I have off work, so I can watch live with all of you lovely individuals.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Fourth Wall said:


> That awkward moment when you start feeling ill before RAW. :bron3 I'm not going to bed now. Need to stay up and watch this. I've got a gut feeling that something big is going to happen tonight (or maybe that could be just because I feel ill)


Man up, son.

You'll miss more of this -


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Something big is going to happen?
> 
> INB4CENARETURNS
> 
> :cena2


Cena: :cena2

IWC:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



C3K said:


> Man up, son.
> 
> You'll miss more of this -


:mark: Actually really enjoying Ryback recently. He has something great to work with and it fits him perfectly. His segments have been GOLD.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Will see how the first 30mins go before i decide to stay up or no. Feel like crap


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn all the Ryback gifs, now I'm legitimately looking forward to him tonight :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ready for raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



kz5880 said:


> why hasn't there been a single secret recording in 30 or some years that wwe has been on air? a secret recording of a meeting with creative or with vince or stephenie or any of the wrestlers? why hasn't there been any voice or audio recording of wwe stars in a hotel rooms or on a tour bus, without there premission? that somehow gets leaked?


This is the most interesting first post I've ever seen. Apparently people have leaked backstage info for 30+ years that shows up in newsletters or online, yet no audio? That is strange.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

20 minutes to go. Cena to return tonight )


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Monday Night Bryan :bryan

Once you go bryan, theres no point in tryin 

AW YEAAAAH


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*










:bryan :mark:


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Does anyone elses Sky TV Guide say "WWE - From The Volt"? :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Fourth Wall said:


> :bryan :mark:


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Fourth Wall again." :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



kz5880 said:


> why hasn't there been a single secret recording in 30 or some years that wwe has been on air? a secret recording of a meeting with creative or with vince or stephenie or any of the wrestlers? why hasn't there been any voice or audio recording of wwe stars in a hotel rooms or on a tour bus, without there premission? that somehow gets leaked?


Thats simple. Because for ones its illegal, and for two the person doing the leaking would be discovered if audio was leaked.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



C3K said:


> Does anyone elses Sky TV Guide say "WWE - From The Volt"? :lmao


Here in the states my fios guide says "where will triple h's abuse of power lead the wwe superstars and divas this week?"


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



C3K said:


> Does anyone elses Sky TV Guide say "WWE - From The Volt"? :lmao


Yea, it does, and the description is "Zigler vs. Kingston" Name of show wrong, name of wrestler wrong.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:yes chants already


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wonder what we'll see from 










tonight.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I wonder what we'll see from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully nothing...I don't get whats so wonderful about his new gimmick, its just a bit rapey tbh


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What would Monday night be without Raw and junk food.
Raw is in Iowa. Pop for Bryan and that would be it from them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Its the turtle lady!!!!!!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Almost time, 5 minutes to go


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eddie Ray said:


> hopefully nothing...I don't get whats so wonderful about his new gimmick, its just a bit rapey tbh


That's what we like about it. :kobe6


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its the turtle lady!!!!!!


He is the fugliest thing on American TV.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm actually really pumped now. Hope it's a good show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can only watch the first 20 minutes....

Oh well... CORPORATION! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H has already buried his feelings what else will The Game bury tonight. Tune in to Raw to find out!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looking forward to hear CM Punk tonight


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I agree with an above poster about Bryan costing Shield the tag titles. Cesaro and Swagger for tag champs.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE KING OF KINGS. :HHH2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

And away we go. Ps it's nice to see someone other than cena on the minute before preview on usa


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

IT'S TIMEEE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> I agree with an above poster about Bryan costing Shield the tag titles. Cesaro and Swagger for tag champs.


it will be PTP if anyone


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H is here yes yes yes


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Here we go!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*BAWSE!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Happy Labor Day y'all. Ready for some Raw?!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple Haitch opens the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I see Hunter's already buried the intro package and Raw theme song.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H buries the Pyro.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H heeling it up, yo. He's such a boss as a heel. I love it. :HHH2


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE KING TOOK HIS HEAD. DUN DUN


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

some slow moron with a "lets go cena" sign...he aint here jack ass...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH!!!!!! Dat arm stretch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Blandy ORTON


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Shield are now permanent bodyguards of HHH


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

crickets.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I feel like we've seen this already.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Isn't this exactly how raw started last week


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

No HHH monologue?  Fucking Boreton promo no doubt .


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

the face of the WWE? i am getting sick of it already.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nice! Triple H got the jobber entrance on


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Here we go.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I see my Shield boys! My body is ready...


Fuck Orton no1curr!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why does Orton hold the title like that? Lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H must have forgot what Randy Orton did to him 4 years ago


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ohai HHH. Ohai Orton.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAH VIPA rton


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You all no what time it is :HHH2


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

We're starting with Orton promo? *gets alcohol ready*


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That was like a quick pussy pop and then..............................NOTHING


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Does the phrase "I hear voice in my head" have some sort of psychological effect on women causing them to scream instantly?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

oh yeah, Randy Orton :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Reign of terror!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That belt looks fresh as shit. They either polished the hell out of it or its new


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Seems Orton and Shield have got over their differences


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

suffering good television under the reign of Triple H


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's a beautiful looking belt on Randy's shoulder.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

a KANE sign right in the TV area. Lol :no:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H's reign of terror :lol


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> The Shield are now permanent bodyguards of HHH


boring. i live in Iowa. wish i had the money to go to RAW tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Mixed reaction again for Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Those whack ass pendants.

They are so going to turn on him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton promo. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> Triple H must have forgot what Randy Orton did to him 4 years ago


Just like Big show forget he has an iron clad contract



And Orton you are tarnishing the WWE with you wellness violations


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ugh, Randy. I would hit it and feel so damn bad about it.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I feel like JBL's the devil's advocate rather than heel commentator.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck this company! 

lol. That's how we're supposed to react, right?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hot crowd. I like it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think Orton's best promo days are behind him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So The Shield went from pummeling Orton to being his bodyguards. Yeah..makes sense.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why does he talk faster as a heel.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:mark: first time Orton talked in over 2 weeks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If Orton is gonna start cutting promos about the image of the company, he really should dress the part. WHERE'S THE SUIT, SON?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iowa isn't that bad tonight. They're surprising me.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Good promo so far


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The face of the WWE.. 

Did Trips wipe out the wellness policy violations..


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Right though, that belt does look shiny as shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Mixed reaction again for Orton.


He's always going to get half-cheered, no matter what. Always has been like this.

Anyway, ORTON PROMO :mark:


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i wish someone else would win the WWE Title not named Orton, Cena, or Bryan. too bad that will never happen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iowa impressing so far.

Bryan is OVER.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Sheamus in the crowd!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just fucking RACED home from the University gym to catch this :lmao

Tuned in to see dem YES chants! Iowa's alive! :yes :bryan


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



DMH2013 said:


> Right though, that belt does look shiny as shit.


i would actually pay $400 for a replica of that title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> So The Shield went from pummeling Orton to being his bodyguards. Yeah..makes sense.


They are hired hands, it does make sense. HHH tells them to do something they do it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT BELT looks nice tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy forgot the W... Oh wait.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think Randy forgot a W.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why do heels always have a big smile whenever they get any audible heat?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL @ people already calling the crowd good. We're five minutes into the show, of course they're going to show some excitement. Let's see how they do in the next segment onwards.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Ryan said:


> Why does he talk faster as a heel.


He remembered his lines, apparently.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



King Gimp said:


> Iowa isn't that bad tonight. They're surprising me.


we are awesome here in Iowa.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You're missing a "W" there with the spray paint Randy, lol.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> i wish someone else would win the WWE Title not named Orton, Cena, or Bryan. too bad that will never happen.


what, you don't like Orton?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> i wish someone else would win the WWE Title not named Orton, Cena, or Bryan. too bad that will never happen.


WHAT? Not named Bryan, he had the title for all of but 5 minutes.

Its not like he is a multiple champion like Orton and Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I fucking love smug :jpl and rton


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> They are hired hands, it does make sense. HHH tells them to do something they do it


Yeah, and they're also extreme hypocrites -- "justice" really depends on who can pay them the most. They are heels, after all. Love it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ok so either JBL is really good or really bad right now
Because he is pissing me the fuck off


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The belt looks so shiny.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Audience participation :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



abrown0718 said:


> If Orton is gonna start cutting promos about the image of the company, he really should dress the part. WHERE'S THE SUIT, SON?


I was just thinking the same thing. He should come out in a clean-cut suit. It'd fit the storyline better too by making him an even bigger contrast to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

xdryza said:


> We're starting with Orton promo? *gets alcohol ready*


Lol way ahead of you man


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

rton2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor Bryan. Austin did not get beat up every week.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm loving this crowd


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

: Love that Bryan wasn't even mentioned and the crowd were behind him already!!


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

YES! YES! YES! Deal With It Orton.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So I'm just assuming WWE is gonna ignore the fact Bryan made Orton tapped a few months ago.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton must've polished that belt with his baby oil because it looks nice and shiny tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> DAT BELT looks nice tonight.


would look a lot nicer on Daniel Bryan


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I just feel Triple H is a better heel than Orton is.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice to see Orton get some emphasis tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EPIC :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DA GOAT :bryan can even get a usually dead crowd like Des Moines responding to him


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Blah blah. Is there a point to this Randy?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cant Randy put on a suit like back in his Evolution days ffs.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> : Love that Bryan wasn't even mentioned and the crowd were behind him already!!


Of course they were, it's his storyline.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol at people suggesting Iowa is a shit crowd. Already good #KnowItAllIWCWankers


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Belt looking shiny.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton is so much better as a heel


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Edgehead41190 said:


> So I'm just assuming WWE is gonna ignore the fact Bryan made Orton tapped a few months ago.


Of course got to make the WWE champion look unstoppable :HHH2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Some brain dead fans still chanting yes without even listening to what Randy said :lol


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

oh shit, trips has started talkeing, we're gonna be here a while


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton is so much better as a heel that its comical, actually.

Like Triple H, he just has that natural jerk thing going for him.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The crowd is fired up. Hopefully we get some good matches tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H talking about other people egos.

:HHH2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton is like my grandma. asks a question then answers it themself


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> what, you don't like Orton?


i like Orton. i am not liking this alliance with HHH. he has handed the WWE Title. this storyline would be better if Punk was involved. i loved the Punk/Orton feud and i want to see it happen again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I just feel Triple H is a better heel than Orton is.


I feel like the sky is blue.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

RIP Doink The Clown


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao Doink.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink was popular? wasnt he a heel?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thought he was gonna say Chris Benoit


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DOINK!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Popularity has nothing to do with business"

:cena2

:vince2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thought he was gonna talk about zac ryder


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol... Triple H is awesome.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT DOINK


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink mention? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*








is over as fuck.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Cant Randy put on a suit like back in his Evolution days ffs.


I'm sure he'll transcend into that evolution sooner or later. He would look good if he grown his hair also.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well, he's not a plant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Trips comparing DB to Doink :lmao

TROLL CHAMP :ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Frank the Clown in the front row!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol here we go


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Popularity has nothing to do with what is best for business"

Triple H's career in a nutshell, lol. 

And comparing Daniel Bryan to Doink the Clown?!?! Dats some heel heat gettin right there, lol.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink the clown wtf


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It seems like Triple H is breaking kayfabe here.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink reference. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao Wow. Hunter topped himself with that one.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thought he was going to mention Zach Ryder for a second. :lol

This statement sort of sums up a big issue with the present day WWE now doesn't it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink wasn't champion because he was 3 different guys all strung out on Cocaine..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Too late Triple H, Doink is already buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink wasn't that popular. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i hope Zack Ryder's listening.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL CLOWN GUY ON TV


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Evil Doink was badass.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I swear there's never a time when Triple H isn't entertaining. This Doink the Clown comparison is awesome.

European and Cruiserweight title mentions:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Comparing Daniel Bryan to DOINK THE CLOWN :lol :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Ryan said:


> Why does he talk faster as a heel.


That was fast? Motherfucker talks slower than the time he takes to walk to the ring.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

1. Doink as champ would have been great.

2. Why is there a guy with clown makeup in the audience.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thought he was gonna bury Ryder

LOL DOINK


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

...but he was WWE champion, Hunter. lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink was never given a fair shake.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I love heel Triple H :lol my god


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doink is a bigger draw than Nash.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Yeah, bring back the cruiserweight title, pls.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cruiserweight belt :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He's a fabulous troll. Got damn :lmao


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Triple H talking about other people egos.
> 
> :HHH2


HHH has an ego? oh wait.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT POP


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Zack ryder getting buried lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



PGSucks said:


> Thought he was gonna say Chris Benoit


I was expecting that too for some reason:-/


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

My nose is bigger than my ego
:HHH2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why is Triple H acting like the wrestlers don't have to compete for the title? Is kayfabe being completely thrown out the window?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH daniel bryan was WWE champion


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cruiserweight or European? Hell yeah! :austin


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cruiserweight and European title!!! :mark:

:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH burying Bryan! :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

BRYAN! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao JBL "here comes the next cruiserweight champion"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Did JBL just say Cruiserweight Champion?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow bring up the old belts. I'm surprised.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL :lol :berried


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stop smiling


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This opening promo has been so boring and we've heard it all before.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The beard has arrived. :bryan


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did he just completely break kayfabe? Doink would be bad for business as champion. Has nothing to do with "winning" it?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> 1. Doink as champ would have been great.
> 
> 2. Why is there a guy with clown makeup in the audience.


He's a fan named Frank the Clown

You can see him in the front row at numerous shows


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*LOL Triple H talking about the Cruiserweight title. The guy's great on the mic.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Too bad HHH circa 2003-2004 couldn't grasp the correlation of popularity and what's good for business.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H is such a good asshole :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> You're missing a "W" there with the spray paint Randy, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT DANIEL BRYAN CHANT


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol, Doink the Clown comparisons.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How much does the crowd love Bryan?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh lord he's smiling *fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Clem said:


> Cruiserweight belt :lol


and Hornswoggle killed the title


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Get em' Bry!


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

bring back the Hardcore Title. i love that Title.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bringing back the cruiserweight belt would be a good ideal though.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH in true burial style. How can anyone argue against what he just said #ShagTheBossANdHisDaughter

Wasn't HHH a European Champion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DANIEL BRYAN :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can Bryan cut a promo without looking around at the crowd constantly?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh snap :HHH


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Didn't call the Shield clowns. HE'S JOINING THE SHIELD!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan telling it like it is. :HHH2


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan is'nt really the best on the mic tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan laying it thick on HHH and Orton! BURN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> My nose is bigger than my ego
> :HHH2


HHH does have a big nose. Steph has bigg, well you know, floatation devices. :lol:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The fans are hot in the opening segment.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:bryan :burried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan with that OWNAGE.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bryan just owned Orton.... wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph and them dropping balls.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

lol Daniel Bryan the next cruiserweight :russo :russo

Orton is a good heel! (Y) Love how he talks fast and seems finally like his true self! LOL


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Irish Jet said:


> Didn't call the Shield clowns. HE'S JOINING THE SHIELD!


Sting is joining the shield and aligning with bryan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOLBRYAN.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

TBH, I have viewed HHH as less of a man ever since he cut his hair.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh hey, its bad comedy Bryan. Oh joy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randall's child-bearing hips certainly do make him more feminine than Steph.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Well who is more masculine than Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"This crowd will be crap"

Go home IWC, go home


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Here we go, the "I wrestled in high school gym's" speech.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Yes! Bring back the Cruiserweight title!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan is cutting a great promo. Take notes, Cena.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What an underdog! :cena2


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bringing a mic to your lips is one thing, and speaking thoughtfully is another.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He is right. :lol


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

GOAT with dat ether. Go home, Blandy.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's one hell of a promo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton looking like Goldberg. :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



alrudd said:


> Bryan is'nt really the best on the mic tbh.


He's a damn sight better on the mic as a face than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan killing it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is pretty awesome. :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton got that Cena heat.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat wrasslin


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Would have :mark: if DB staring going in on Orton getting everything handed to him


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CHURCHHHHH. 

That's right DB! Speak on it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That will be part of Rollins and Ambrose's speech in about 12-24 months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

at least DB knowns to bring it back to kayfabe about winning and losing


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"How the fuck is Bryan THIS over GODDAMIT?" :vince2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan makes Orton look so shitty.

DON'T HAVE THE HEART OF A CHAMPION.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Daniel Bryan speakin the truth! Preach brotha preach!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan and Orton are doing a much better job this week,


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Seriously when he gets the rub and wins the strap back, shit will explode, Internets will fail, and crowds will go beserk.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy has the BIO-Genesis of a champ..


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bring back the Cruiserweight championship! And European! COME ON! IT'S A GOOD IDEA!


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think every other new wrestler brings up wrestling in gyms. Even Rock mentioned it in 1996.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is pretty great.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Do people still say this guy can't talk? This shit is awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn, Bryan is KILLING it.

"Grumpy old troll"

:lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL at the Shield becoming the Big Bossman 2K13 for the Corporation.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan is awesome. He has really improved on the mic.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ANGRY LITTLE MAN :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

And Triple H intervening with GOAT heelness.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:HHH2's Little B**ch


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

IRON CLAD :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao HHH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat Ironclad Contract!


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

damn HHH, i wanted Bryan to finish what he was saying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ironclad contract mention. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh HHH bringing up the iron clad contract


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why are they bringing the Big Show into this? fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

IRON CLAD CONTRACT MENTION FINALLY


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think Triple H should be the champion. Not Orton.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iron Clad Contract mention :lmao


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OMG, he mentioned the ironclad!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bringing up dat IRON CLAD CONTRACT.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Triple H definitely reads this forum.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:troll :dazzler


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm loving this promo


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow. Finally brought that up.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

well D-Bryan did take the title from the Big Show via MITB briefcase


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iron Clad Contract reference! Triple H really does read these forums.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hunter would know something about trollin'. Uh Oh, Triple H mentioning the Iron Clad contract but Triple H will bury it. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ah, they haven't forgotten the iron clad contract.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looks like show might knock someone out tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh my god, they actually bought up Big Shows iron clad contract storyline :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH is having fun again lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*










The Bitchshow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OH FUCK, THEY MENTIONED THE IRON-CLAD CONTRACT! :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He just MENTIONED the Iron Clad contract??!?!?!? 

Triple H just buried his OWN storyline.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh god, Big Show...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H mentioning Show's Iron Clad contract :lmao :lmao :lmao Big show will definitely join the new corporation as I predicted down the line. Either him or Hnery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Do people still say this guy can't talk? This shit is awesome.


Only haters.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*BAWSE!*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This week's opening >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Last week's opening


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show vs DB? Should be decent.

Bow down to the King!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

it's 2 weeks gone but they finally remembered DAT Ironclad contract.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh boy. :lol


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan vs. The Big Show? i wonder who will win that match?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Brilliant, from everyone.

HHH is just fantastic in this role. He should have been doing this for years.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Daniel Bryan doesn't just think that he could defeat Randy Orton, he KNOWS that he could defeat Randy Orton 1-on-1.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:HHH :HHH :HHH

Cunt heel HHH lol.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Triple H definitely reads this forum.*


Or literally any place that discusses or writes about wrestling.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Not a great main event tbf


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Show lost a lot weight. 500lbs? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great opening to the show tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SJFC said:


> The Bitchshow


No, you're confusing The Bitch Show with Total Divas, not Paul "The Great" Wight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I liked this opening more than I did last week's.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice opening to Raw.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Waiting for Punk to cut a GAWD like promo :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:damn That was probably segment of the night right there.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No, you're confusing The Bitch Show with Total Divas, not Paul "The Great" Wight.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

love the emphasis he placed on mentioning the "iron clad contract"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show will probably turn heel and join the Corporation. It only makes sense with the ironclad contract acknowledged.

Great promo by all three. Orton is finally talking faster now, HHH is great as usual and Bryan doing his part, mixing it just fine with toned down comedy and the intensity.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Yeah I agree, this week's opening pretty well schooled last week. Although Hunter not singing is disappointing.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> Or literally any place that discusses or writes about wrestling.


*Eh, this is the most popular source of them all.


Fuck, commercials. Now I remember why I DVR everything.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That was an awfully boring promo until about half-way through for Bryan, and then the ending was just alright. 

Bryan/Big Show though? They'll have to build this up in backstage segments a bit for it to be a worthwhile main event. Well... it's different at least.

Overall, better opening promo than last week's.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

All the Shield need are batons. Just non factors standing out there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> Show lost a lot weight. 500lbs? :lol


Show's 430 lbs. legit. Triple Haitch is just making fat jokes to throw the scent off the fact that he's got a gut himself.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

John Cena still able to remain relevant without his name being dropped or having to appear. That underdog! :cena2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm gonna be :cussin: if the fucking Big Show turns heel AGAIN. He needs to stay face.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

great opening segment


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This was a great way to open up the show.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Meh i was hoping for a bryan vs doink the clown hell in the cell match.


----------



## MarbleRollins (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I`m glad they finally mentioned Show`s "ironclad contract." It`s nice to have some continuity!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fucking Bacon and his bastard EE ads they are everywhere.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I feel like show won't do anything to Bryan. HHH will come out and order him to fight and he won't and then HHH will get in shows face and then show will KO haitch


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Choke2Death said:


> Big Show will probably turn heel and join the Corporation. It only makes sense with the ironclad contract acknowledged.
> 
> Great promo by all three. Orton is finally talking faster now, HHH is great as usual and Bryan doing his part, mixing it just fine with toned down comedy and the intensity.


Yeah I agree he basically has to turn heel here.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah I agree, this week's opening pretty well schooled last week. Although Hunter not singing is disappointing.


Agree with all of this post. HHH's singing was fucking GOAT trolling :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan is MUCH better on the mic today than i think he ever was.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

D Bry keeps recycling the same promo that he used on Miz TV with a couple different aspects here and there. It is getting kind of stale already.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They have retconned the Iron Clad contract abit. Makes Show look cowardly?

So, Show either helps Bryan tonight or shows the seed for another heel turn? Interesting.

Pity they did not book the Miz and Ziggler then as well but they will be involved later.

Decent promo from Orton and Bryan as well.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SP103 said:


> Yeah I agree he basically has to turn heel here.


Has it been 2 months already? Time for Show's bi-monthly turn?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah I agree, this week's opening pretty well schooled last week. Although Hunter not singing is disappointing.


:batista3


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The only thing that would have made that better would be a Snitzky return!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hey Cody. Get ready to get buried.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Show's 430 lbs. legit. Triple Haitch is just making fat jokes to throw the scent off the fact that he's got a gut himself.


I'd laugh if show K.O HHH.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Loved Bryan's part. When he talks about having to work his way up to WWE you can tell he means it and there is alot of passion there. With alot the scripted promos these days, you can tell most of what they say isn't true. But that part for Bryan is true. So there's alot more passion and truth there. That was an awesome promo. Great job by Triple H and Orton, too.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Legacy!!! :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's about to be fed to THE HOUNDS


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody about to get buried


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh oh. Cody gonna get his ass jumped.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Trips about to bury Orton's fellow ex-Legacy partner.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody being the voice of reason here.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Mark

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H's promo as a heel the last few weeks have been so much better than his face promos the last seven years. Orton's was also a ton better tonight.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CODY! CODY! CODY! CODY! CODY! :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody speaking up to get buried :HHH2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody Rhodes vs The Shield. Calling it now.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody Rhodes involved with the storyline now? Awesome. good TV


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

here's Rhodes trying to be a face


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*The roles are completely reversed in this backstage segment...wow*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show should just lay down 
Should have added a "lose a title shot" angle to make it seem more important


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy Orton is Triple H's bitch as to Cody Rhodes is Randy Orton's bitch. Mmhmm.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I could go the rest of my life without this best for business shit.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao HHH is such an asshole.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

goodbye Cody, good luck on your future. i hear TNA is losing money.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Rhodes showing dat personality and those DSLs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wait Cody is getting married?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So everyone in the back is going to be walking on eggshells around Trips H cause he be power tripping? 

Poor Cody..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Clowns :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H setting Cody straight


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's legitimately getting married? And oh shit, Randall to whoop Cody's ass like it's 2007 all over again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DB to cost Randy the match against Cody


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Asshole :jpl


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why is Cody in his gear if he didn't already have a match?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody should be more concerned about his nonexistent eyebrows than being jumped by Orton and Triple H.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody Rhodes not inviting Legacy's leader to his wedding?! rton

DAT STIPULATION


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CODY PLZ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL at HHH & Orton getting ready to bury him because they didn't get invited to a wedding. 

Taking inspiration from Maleficent. She threatened to kill a princess because she didn't get invited to a party.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Boy, have I never wanted Randy to win more then tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I love Randy's face.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

NOOOOOOO CODYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The hell did Cody do?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck these *******. FAHN DAHN.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow it's becoming impossible to like Triple H in his current heel stage.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

that's a bombshell


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh shit! Hunter power tripping shit here.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H, you asshole.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is Cody injured or something


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No, you're confusing The Bitch Show with Total Divas, not Paul "The Great" Wight.


Total divas is more entertaining in 10 minutes than The Big Show has been in 10 years, trufax.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH GOATing so far


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple Trolling!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm still thankful that Cody's mustache is gone.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> DB to cost Randy the match against Cody


This.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

oh shit cody getting fired

WHAT


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody better not be leaving.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow cause I didn't invite you to my wedding, what an ass :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

_*Is this a work or shoot with Cody?!?! *_


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heel Hunter is being an asshole to everyone.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh great Fandango is out..any cheers?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol I'm loving Heel Triple H so much


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So the WWE Champ is just a little part of the storyline :aries2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just want to bone Summer Rae.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So Sandow and Rhodes are finally tying the knot?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy does such a great job keeping that WWE title warm for Triple H. Triple H gonna be a 14x world champion by Wrestlemania season.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bye, Cody


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H with that 2003 heel work. Doing a good job cause I'm actually hating him:lol


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Im gonna cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why was the GOAT Heel a babyface for so long?


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody vs Orton should be good. If Cody loses he is gone? Either Cody is getting a win or taking time off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer Rae gets better every week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This storyline getting bigger and better each week.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Remember when Fandangoing was a thing?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm really hoping Triple H and Randy run into Hornswoggle and Khali backstage. Pretty please?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer looking hot as always


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton is going to roofie the bride on wedding day.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*RAW: September 2011 - Cody Rhodes (Heel) defeats Randy Orton (Face) 
RAW: September 2013 - Cody Rhodes (Face) defeats Randy Orton (Heel) *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH power tripping there.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Triple H is a awesome heel.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H is an awesome heel. Cody vs Orton with his job on the line.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

jbl has really upped his game since helmsleys heel turn


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandango's pants look like they just took facial.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandango. <3

Hopefully he beats the piss out that ****** Miz.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So, Cody "fired" to have time off for his wedding?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> So the WWE Champ is just a little part of the storyline :aries2


As HHH said, the WWE title is his, he's just loaning it to Randy right now.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandango - Jobber of the Year 2014 if he makes to 2014.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH: I didn't get an invitation. Did you Randy?

Randy: I did not get an invitation.

Cody Rhodes: Okay, do you guys want to come to my wedding?

HHH and Randy: No.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

No one gives a fuck. At all.










If Bitch Face came back, they would


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn Miz should be a damn heel. I don't like the who Miz as a face.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

that moment you realize you are cheering for fandango...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> I'm really hoping Triple H and Randy run into Hornswoggle and Khali backstage. Pretty please?


Burial plz.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H has been GOAT'ing it up recently in his corporate asshole character.

Starbuck must be proud.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Twerk?!? STFU Cole.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cole stop reminding me that I saw you twerking fpalm


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Loving this storyline so much, Cody getting involved is "good for business" :HHH2


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz looks focused.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Srdjan99 said:


> I'm still thankful that Cody's mustache is gone.


Otherwise Trips will :buried it too.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Piss break time. Divas are more interesting than Miz


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I find it funny that Cole and JBL twerked outside of the Flamingo Casino on the JBL and Cole Show, because no one really goes there these days :lol

Oh, there's a match going on?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer Rae is fine..no matter what the critics say (Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor Cody..first his mustache and now this


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This chick summer rae is the WOAT actress. Always over the top


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why is Miz wrestling on my television....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer Rae :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:

The Miz :StephenA2:bosh4


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H is Regina George and Randy Orton is Gretchen Wieners -- yes or yes?

(Bray Wyatt is Glen Coco.)


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is Cody Rhodes injured or something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How dare that ****** Miz put his lube-coated hands on the lovely Summer Rae? >:\



SJFC said:


> Total divas is more entertaining in 10 minutes than The Big Show has been in 10 years, trufax.


You're killing me, bruh bruh. :\


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lmao oh great cena tweets during raw.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Might just be me but I think Miz is improving in the ring.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Administration? Guess that's the official name since the IWC's been calling it the corporation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If this doesn't end with Maryse coming back to snatch that bitch's wig, I don't care.

Why the hell is Bray Wyatt tweeting?
The fuck? He shouldn't know what WIFI is.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

da da da daaaaa da daaaa


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



shutupchico said:


> jbl has really upped his game since helmsleys heel turn


A real assheel, meant in the nicest way.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz is so bland looking..

Him being comfortable on the mic and a former reality star really helps him..he needs to get cut or gain muscle..nothing is likeable from him right now IMO.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

miz sucks ass


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

nevermind


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dango with a busted nose


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Where's Rosa? She needs to come out and slapped that strong chin face named summer rae


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



WEIDMAN said:


> Why is Miz wrestling on my television....


Because he's um...Awesome.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*JBL and Cole are too old, and too masculine, to be twerking. What the hell is wrong with them?*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL spittin' dat TRUTH. The storyline has made this show go in a better direction for Bryan and other superstars as well.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

let's go Fandango (i'm so tired of Miz now)


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer Rae's gonna need a long shower, looked like she felt raped by Miz's touch.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> Lmao oh great cena tweets during raw.


Gotta remind those fans that he'll still there and that we should cheer for him and support him no matter what and that he'll be back to entertain us and become WWE Champion again. :cena2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> Might just be me but I think Miz is improving in the ring.


Miz has been improving for a while. Haters don't want to admit it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Not a bad crowd tonight I see.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Anybody else catch Graves' catchphrase in Heyman's tweet?


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i prepfered the establishment, but the administration is good too


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz/Fandango. If my pockets were full of fucks, I still wouldn't give this match one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just found out who Cody is engaged too (Brandi Reed), nice job!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They had that exact same Cdoy match, with the EXACT same stipulation like 7 years ago. :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just do not care for the Miz


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



hhh4scu said:


> da da da daaaaa da daaaa


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt tweeting is like when Ryback had twitter and facebook. Bray Wyatt is some backwoods religious fanatic that doesn't even use a flashlight.
He has a twitter account?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



cindel25 said:


> Where's Rosa? She needs to come out and slapped that strong chin face named summer rae


Summer Rae v.s. Rosa mendes I'd watch.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *JBL and Cole are too old, and too masculine, to be twerking. What the hell is wrong with them?*


Drugs aren't age specfic you know, old feckers know how to trip on acid.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow, if Cody gets fired, who is next? not liking this at all.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> Miz is so bland looking..
> 
> Him being comfortable on the mic and a former reality star really helps him..he needs to get cut or gain muscle..nothing is likeable from him right now IMO.


That's why he should be a heel.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer's reaction to being touched by Miz :lmao

Jericho, on the other hand...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Just found out who Cody is engaged too (Brandi Reed), nice job!



Damn that's his chick?? Fucking fine as fACK lol


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Match just stopped Fandango bleeding


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> Might just be me but I think Miz is improving in the ring.


There are certainly worse people in the ring. Anyways, it's his douchebag character that makes him want to kick the TV.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just started watching after years. I like the Miz. He's entertaining, good on the mic, and has good moves (figure four ftw!).

Why the hate?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Michael Cole just became the WOAT commentator for filming himself twerking.

Of all things to do, ffs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can't Cody losing unless he needs the time off for his marriage. Just wondering how the hell he'd win.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Just found out who Cody is engaged too (Brandi Reed), nice job!


Well, he IS dashing...


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

you do know JBL has a problem with booze right? yes there are drugs of all kinds


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Damn that's his chick?? Fucking fine as fACK lol


and to think he used to be with Layla


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Golddust vs. Cody would be NICE lol :vince5


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If Cody gets fired, he has more time to spend with his fiance, Brandi Reed. Google it, you'll thank me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Just found out who Cody is engaged too (Brandi Reed), nice job!


Shit, no wonder he might be taking time off. :bosh2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt's gimmick would be so good against the Corporation right now, his last tweet

"When the men of power wage war, only the innocent suffer. 

Come with me........

#DownWithTheMachine"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SoupBro said:


> Can't Cody losing unless he needs the time off for his marriage. Just wondering how the hell he'd win.


Bryan distraction


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Just found out who Cody is engaged too (Brandi Reed), nice job!


I wonder if her vag has a lisp.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody Rhodes getting a victory over Randy Orton could be huge for his career.
I doubt he's going to get fired.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Broken nose for the 'Dango.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

miz causing another injury

and stupid WWE oh we stopped the bleeding so the match can continue UGH


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wonder when Fandango will be future endeavored? Seems like Y2J did a job to a nobody at WM.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

dammit miz, stop breaking things


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Miz is improving in the ring"

As he breaks Fandango's nose.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SPCDRI said:


> If Cody gets fired, he has more time to spend with his fiance, Brandi Reed. Google it, you'll thank me.


so it wasnt a mustache after all, she just rubbbed off on his lips lmao


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Commercial, stopping the nose bleeding, commercial


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That dress hurts my eyes.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandanose?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wasn't Cody dating Layla? Regardless I wouldn't say Brandi's a downgrade but Layla is much hotter.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *JBL and Cole are too old, and too masculine, to be twerking. What the hell is wrong with them?*


Don't forget too white.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

+1 to Summer for slapping that cocksmoker for busting up Fandango's nose.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:StephenA2 

That kick broke Dango's nose?


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

When will Miz be future endeavoured? He can't even deliver a kick properly


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I want to draw Summer Rae like one of those french girls


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fucking Miz needs learn to wrestling safer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swamps said:


> Damn Miz should be a damn heel. I don't like the who Miz as a face.


Miz should be future endevored

the loser can barely put on a figure 4


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pacmanboi said:


> Might just be me but I think Miz is improving in the ring.


He's always been alright in the ring. Just that his unlikeable personality greatly overshadows his ring work.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Match has gone on for far to long, The Miz giving people more injuries no real surprise there, show is already starting to drag.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> "Miz is improving in the ring"
> 
> As he breaks Fandango's nose.


I mean shit he's no technician but they're working a watchable match. Miles ahead of what he's been doing before.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Worlds greatest figure four right der


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

STOP. SAYING. TWERK.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz and that figure four. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

dat shitty figure four


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Just found out who Cody is engaged too (Brandi Reed), nice job!


Until she learns how to a)get a hot comb, b)purchase a relaxer, c)get a weave that matches her hair or d) does a combination of the two, I ain't repping that chick. 


Miz with that figure 77.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

summer rae is whack, just another kelly kelly/torrie wilson blonde


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow that was awful. And Fandango jobs. Yeah, they've blown it with him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz fucked up the F4L again. :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

People so quick to crucify Miz for the kick. Seller needs to sell properly as well.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm gonna call a moratorium on Jerry Lawler using any word coined post-1973.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You know.. Miz as a heel way back when was okay. Miz now.. get the fuck off my TV please. No way he should be winning right now... he is such a worthless character as a face.


----------



## MarbleRollins (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think the Cody/Orton match will end with Cody winning by DQ when The Shield interfere.

And I agree, Cole and JBL should never mention twerking again. Ever.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Colt Cabana was right when he said the average wrestling fan can do a better Figure Four than the Miz.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz is so boring


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I can't with this chick. All that overreacting. I swear if fandango won a title her head might explode


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Should be a great main event.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What a fucking liability. get rid.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow paused my stream for 5 minutes hit play
And they were doing the same spot WTF


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandango jobs too much. He could easily be IC champ right now.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I just got off work, will someone please give me an update?


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow...if you cant learn the figure four, a super simple move from Ric Flair, a guy who used it for years upon years, you need to give it up miz fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

As the weeks go on Miz makes the Figure 4 lose credibility


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I give this match a ****1/2.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Another win for The Miz... Stale wrestler of the year?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Exactly why should i cheer for the Miz? He is generic, boring in the ring, an asshole trying to steal Fandangos girl and an asshole who keep applying the hold after bell ring.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Shaddw said:


> Miz is so boring


tell me about it


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Mike the Submission Specialist!

Punk is next? Perfect time for a short break.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Arcade said:


> He's always been alright in the ring. Just that his unlikeable personality greatly overshadows his ring work.


 He was actually pretty good in 2010 when he won the title, he sucks as a face though.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Meh match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bleh. King Fan-dodongo deserves better than this shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandango didn't break his nose-Just another bullshit reason to entice you to download the WWE APP. What a fucking new low they have reached..


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Glad that Fandango is a jobber, saying your name over and over isn't going to be interesting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fandango needs to return as Johnny Curtis immediately..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That seemed pretty abrupt..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SPCDRI said:


> If Cody gets fired, he has more time to spend with his fiance, Brandi Reed. Google it, you'll thank me.


wow she is a goddess


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I give this match a ****1/2.


**** 1/4 for the broken nose botch


----------



## MarbleRollins (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It literally makes me cringe watching Miz "use" (read: botch) the figure four. Ughhh.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Michael Cole just became the WOAT commentator for filming himself twerking.
> 
> Of all things to do, ffs.


Saw it posted but what is twerking?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Give Fandango credit for having his nose broken by Miz and _still_ tapping out to him.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Kane Kong said:


> I just got off work, will someone please give me an update?





> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/LIVE_COVERAGE_OF_TONIGHT_S_WWE_RAW_9_2_13.html


Here you go.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Miz can't seem to lock the Figure Four in decently. Fandango should get a win sometime soon, been losing a lot lately.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I give this match a ****1/2.


That match didn't even earn a "Be a Star".


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> Until she learns how to a)get a hot comb, b)purchase a relaxer, c)get a weave that matches her hair or d) does a combination of the two, I ain't repping that chick.
> 
> 
> Miz with that figure 77.


Figure 77 :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Take Daniel Bryan. Now imagine the complete opposite in terms of ability and talent. Now you have The Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


> I'm gonna call a moratorium on Jerry Lawler using any word coined post-1973.


It's like when your grandma tries to talk to you and be hip. It's sad, you cringe, you really hope no one ever hears her say it in public but you can't tell her to stop because it's your grandma. 



> Fandango jobs too much. He could easily be IC champ right now.


If it wasn't for the fact that Axel was with Heyman he'd be in the same spot as Fandango, only with the title.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> Fandango jobs too much. He could easily be IC champ right now.


Don't say that.

Curtis needs to be prepped for the main event one way or another. :ksi1


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Choke2Death said:


> Mike the Submission Specialist!
> 
> Punk is next? Perfect time for a short break.


It would be the Perfect break during an appearance by Mr. Perfect junior


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's woman might end up as a diva :vince


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Saw it posted but what is twerking?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Saw it posted but what is twerking?


Dat education.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

AWEEEEEEESOMEEEE!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I give this match a ****1/2.


You forgot the negative.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Holy shit, a Make-a-Wish ad that didn't show Cena?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Da' Booka'man!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i wonder what Booker is currently doing in WWE now?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Minor miracle that they accredit that stat to "WWE Superstars" rather than "WWE Superstar John Cena"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Rhodes is probably gonna win off a Bryan distraction.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker T still hood checking Bryan. :lol


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

D.Bryan definitely in my Fav 5.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

HERE

WE

GO


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Cody's woman might end up as a diva :vince


#CampRhodeSS


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Decent episode so far. Better than I expected.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Suckkkkaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



greendude11 said:


> Miz can't seem to lock the Figure Four in decently.


Miz vs. Disco Inferno in a How To Apply a Figure Four Leglock Instruction Manual on a Pole Match at WrestleMania XXX. BOOK IT, WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

tell me booker didnt just say that


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker T should retire and leave. nice burn Daniel.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> STOP. SAYING. TWERK.


You can thank Miley.Cyrus for that...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*I don't see Cody leaving at all. He's going to do what his daddy did and come back as THE MIDNIGHT RIDER!*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Rage against the machine?

Great band.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

5 Time Booker T talking giving up title matches.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bookah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cant they replace Lawler with Booker on the commentary team.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Holy shit, a Make-a-Wish ad that didn't show Cena?


A breath of fresh air.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Tell me you did not just say that!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck off Booker. Just because you made a career out of settling doesn't mean DB has to. 

Man, I'm really getting sucked into this storyline, lol.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Rage Against the Machine

Hey Booker, fuck you I won't do what you tell me


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

booker t rules


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

AIGHT


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Holy shit, a Make-a-Wish ad that didn't show Cena?


Watch no one completely acknowledge that ad when Cena ends up getting one again :cena3


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh wow..Booker still has a job here?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker been watching Breaking Bad


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tread Lightly :walt


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker stealing a line from the Walter White handbook.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just tuned in, what I miss?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tread lightly :heis


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heisenbook


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Tread lightly" :heis


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tread lightly, Daniel :heis


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker T got those intense eyes dawg.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

tread lightly


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What have I missed so far?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bitter divorce. :lol


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booker T has Broken Bad. Tread Lightly.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swamps said:


> You can thank Miley.Cyrus for that...


Gotdamn white people.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Fuck off Booker. Just because you made a career out of settling doesn't mean DB has to.
> 
> Man, I'm really getting sucked into this storyline, lol.


That's when you know it's good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What does Booker even do anymore for an on-screen role?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

When hasn't a divorce gotten vicious?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*LOL that burger commercial just reminded people Monday Night Football is coming back. #ratingsdrop*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SP103 said:


> 5 Time Booker T talking giving up title matches.


6-time, bruh bruh. Remember King Bookah?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't see Cody leaving at all. He's going to do what his daddy did and come back as THE MIDNIGHT RIDER!*


Or return as sssssssssssssss silverdust


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Recap. :vince


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Sin Cara dislocates a finger in a match and he immediately panics and calls for the referee, saying he can’t continue. 

Fandango possibly breaks his nose and just goes about the match, carrying the Miz all the way through to it’s conclusion.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

About an hour in and half of it has been fucking recaps...god dammit WWE just get some guys out there to WRESTLE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan, we coming for you, .....


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tread lightly?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 22s
> I wasn’t invited to @CodyRhodesWWE’s wedding either. #Raw


:lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tread lightly. :heis


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> Cody's woman might end up as a diva :vince


I believe she used to work for the WWE. Could be wrong.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why you guys mad that Miz is working stiff? It's still real to him, dammit! 

Booker T giving Bryan REAL TALK. This show has been amazing show far with all their segments. Feels like the attitude era.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Daniel Bryan costing Orton the match tonight against Rhodes only to lead to a beatdown from The Shield. Yaaaawn


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Cant they replace Lawler with Booker on the commentary team.


i love that idea. i am so sick of Lawler. he needs to join JR in Oklahoma and sell BBQ Sauce.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Will Axel ever get over? Hmmm...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crowd looks good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> What does Booker even do anymore for an on-screen role?


Welp, if we're going by that last segment with Bryan, he apparently tries to turn wrestlers into pussies?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hard to stay tuned after the upcoming Punk segment. Dont think I can take this for another 105 minutes


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Saw it posted but what is twerking?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> Crowd looks good.


Wouldn't know, they've been too busy with recaps.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> 6-time, bruh bruh. Remember King Bookah?


How can we forget?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Holy shit, a Make-a-Wish ad that didn't show Cena?


Either the cheer when he said he was leaving for a few months woke them up or they decided they just need to focus on building new stars to that level and leave him off TV... whatever it is it is for the better. The product has clearly been kickstarted in the past couple months when it became clear to someone in the back Cena was going to be out for a while... something we've been saying for years, take the focus off Cena and build the rest of the show and it will get better.

It's happening. Let's hope it continues.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heyman's been playing "Wish I Never Met Her" on repeat for the last 7 days


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

First person to gif the Hank/Walt garage scene with Bryan and Bookers faces gets rep for a year.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wish they'd stop recapping this.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I believe she used to work for the WWE. Could be wrong.


Yeah she did. Brandi Reed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> Gotdamn white people.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Axel still nothing. unk2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great a recap of THIS FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swamps said:


> Will Axel ever get over? Hmmm...



lolno


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can't Booker be on commentary?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> Until she learns how to a)get a hot comb, b)purchase a relaxer, c)get a weave that matches her hair or d) does a combination of the two, I ain't repping that chick.


*Oh Amber....
<3*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



AnalBleeding said:


> tread lightly


Walter would had Randy Orton & Triple H off to Belize minutes after they tried to fuck with him.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I AM THE ONE WHO KNOCKS, SUCKA


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swamps said:


> Will Axel ever get over? Hmmm...


all signs point to..................NO!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I can't believe Amber B doesn't like Brandi Reed.

SUCH A CUTE COUPLE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

do they have to recap everything?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> Can't Booker be on commentary?


he should be back on SD commentary since its only Cole & JBL now


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> How can we forget?


Is it that time of the night?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Awhh! Heyman is heartbroken!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk in cuffs does something to me.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm on Heyman's side.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thank you Based Dolph for ending that Goddamn Punk / Heyman video.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How many calories did Heyman burn beating Punk with that kendo stick? :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

#WWEAPP


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE FUTURE IS HERE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So they just showed us a video package that they'll no doubt show us later when Punk comes out?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'M HERE TO JOB


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler has definitely fell down the pecking order


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Gotdamn white people.


Whites stole twerking from the blacks, and they now think that they've invented it.



:troll


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Sure hope Punk is actually on the show.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

facing Ryback?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


>


Wish there was a vomiting smilie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Paul Heyman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Please be Ambrose vs Ziggler


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol at people claiming Ziggler isn't over


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh hey another fucking commercial


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Mister Hands*, I refuse to quote that post. We are in a fight!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler vs Rollins please. :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You think it'll be the big guy?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That Punk video was so dramatic. I missed it last week.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Wish there was a vomiting smilie.


:adr


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> How many calories did Heyman burn beating Punk with that kendo stick? :lol


He ate it all back eating a tub of ice cream crying on Axel's shoulder after Raw.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


>


drugs are bad, m'kay


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Larry The Cable guy!.Git er dun!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> Heyman's been playing "Wish I Never Met Her" on repeat for the last 7 days


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He's not facing doink the clown


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

jbl thats cold man....cole:"who is dolphs opponent" jbl:"i bet it aint doink the clown"

really man thats harsh, the guy is dead have some respect


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wyatt please


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Arcade said:


> Whites stole twerking from the blacks, and they now think that they've invented it.
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


At least they're done ~Harlem Shaking~.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> How many calories did Heyman burn beating Punk with that kendo stick? :lol


Not enough to cover having a yearly membership to Golden Corral and Old Country Buffet.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ambrose or Rollins?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SPCDRI said:


> I can't believe Amber B doesn't like Brandi Reed.


It has nothing to do with _her_ per say but you have no idea how much bad weaves bother me.

I couldn't fully get on the Maryse bandwagon until she rectified that platinum mullet.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i hate the Walrus, he let ECW sink into nothing.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


> snip[/img]


What a ******


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swamps said:


> Will Axel ever get over? Hmmm...


Maybe in a Parallel Universe where Del Rio doesn't get crickets.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Arcade said:


> Whites stole twerking from the blacks, and they now think that they've invented it.
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


This


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*It's probably going to be Dolph Ziggler vs The Shield.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SPCDRI said:


>


Cody Rhodes and the SISTAS. My man wants to put some white sprinkles on that chocolate mousse.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


>


She is soooo not sexy at all... Her ass looks like a raw turkey skin...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can't wait for another backstage segment with


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> i hate the Walrus, he let ECW sink into nothing.


How does a wrestling fan hate Heyman, what


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *It's probably going to be Dolph Ziggler vs The Shield.*


again?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

95% of my age group (or at least 95% of the people I know) think Miley is still attractive too. fpalm

:ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> 6-time, bruh bruh. Remember King Bookah?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

These commercials...hurry up!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

yes!!! iTS ambrose


NOOOOOOOOOO its cryback


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

im calling it now, Jack Swagger


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Wish there was a vomiting smilie.


She bout dat life tho.
"Kickin' it with the homies" (Direct quote)


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

you love the wwe app if you comment after my post!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Please be Ambrose vs Ziggler


You got your wish


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What's up with the Wayne's World Extreme Close up camera work there? lol.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ohey Ambrose.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ambrose/Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

A wild Ambrose appears.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Please be Ambrose vs Ziggler


Well done sir. :cool2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> *Mister Hands*, I refuse to quote that post. We are in a fight!


You made the right choice.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i knew it. damn you HHH. damn The Shield. i wish the Wyatt Family would face the Shield. that would be awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Geez camera man stop shaking the damn camera.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ambrose!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat write off TV


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OH FUCK, HERE COMES THE BIG GUY! <3


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggles vs Ambrose..ahh


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



PGSucks said:


> 95% of my age group (or at least 95% of the people I know) think Miley is still attractive too. fpalm
> 
> :ambrose


she ruined her image by shaving her head


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Da BIG GUY


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It's the big guy!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THIS FUCKER. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryback the Retard


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryberg!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Clear as day "fuck the business" from the crowd. That pg


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Big Guy


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

WTF is Ryback wearing


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

called it


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback with the 2004 Goldberg two-tone singlet :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lawler just showed his announcing inadequacies. JBL had to save it for him. Just go Lawler.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh shit check out Rybacks attire :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This big goof. :lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ryback walking like he shit himself


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*facepalm*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The GOAT is here!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY appears!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Black and white tights? He's a tweener, guiz!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao Ryback walking like the goofiest bastard ever.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback Rules. Most entertaining guy on the roster.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I knew we couldn't have nice things. 

THE BIG GUY


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback is turning more and more into Skip Sheffield.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Haha... THE BIG GUY!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> Gotdamn white people.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback's come out for his lunch, hope he doesn't take back to the showers post match.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dem Goldberg going hard! lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback is apart of the Corporation now?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> i knew it. damn you HHH. damn The Shield. i wish the Wyatt Family would face the Shield. that would be awesome.


the Wyatt Family aren't even faces yet


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh shit. Goldberg chants


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler getting buried for whining like a cunt.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG TARD :ryback


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Has Ryback gotten bigger?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

FUCKING GOLDBERG CHANTS FOR THE BIG GUY.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler won't go down without a fight!


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL why is he walking like that


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

it's RyGoldDam, i mean the Bully. watch Ziggler wins somehow? i can dream can't i?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Ryback gets a pop.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Errr.. Ryback should probably never wear that singlet color again


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Lawler just showed his announcing inadequacies. JBL had to save it for him. Just go Lawler.


What did he say? I missed it.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback about to crush Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Goldberg chants. Are played the fuck out.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Okay I love this.

With the McMahon's, Triple h, Randy Orton, and The Shield screwing with everyone, it's tough NOT to root for the faces for the first time in a while.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Does this mean no promo this week?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DA BIGG GUY. *jizzes*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

'Dem Goldberg Chants, ugh.

They should be chanting "The Big Guy!"


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I guess Goldberg chants are being used as heat now.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ryback is now part of the corporation?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

2 months ago: "Ryback sucks he should be fired"
Now: "Ryback is the best superstar ever! *enter endless 'big guy' gifs*
fpalm


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Don't rip his shirt! I have that same one! 

#TheBigGuy


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback was walking like he had a stick directly up his ass.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Man, those WWE shirts are poorly made.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn those Goldberg chants again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao heel ryback >>>>


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*










Ziggler gone get killed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor Ziggler. He has to be in a match with Ryback.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ambrose/Ziggler :mark: :mark: The Big Guy :mark:


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Goldberg chants smh...so disrespectful to the big guy...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback should not be apart of the Corporation.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback's a Geordie


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NexS.E.S said:


> Oh shit. Goldberg chants


how are you surprised? the crowd chants that to him nearly every week


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Darren Ambush :ambrose


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Since when did Ziggler become Kelly Kelly?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao Ziggler screaming.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Please just let Ryback cut promos and never wrestle


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler selling this shit like a CHAMP


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback talking shit is my favourite part of his matches :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler with DAT SCREAMING!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ziggler getting buried for whining like a cunt.


If you bitch then you get fed to


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I still giggle whenever Ryback busts out that patented Kelly Kelly "head lightly smashed off the mat" combo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Ryback is apart of the Corporation now?


It makes total sense, though. He's everything Vince likes to see in a star, he's over as a heel (and with the IWC thanks to being THE BIG GUY) and he...RULZ.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I have a feeling they might give ziggler a bit of the Zack Ryder treatment


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jeez Zigglers screams sounds like he was being tortured relentlessly


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

you cant wrestle :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Black and White...










urr..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> She bout dat life tho.
> "Kickin' it with the homies" (Direct quote)












"I'm suddenly an expert at hood culture even though I couldn't name a rap song outside of Jay-Z's 'Empire State of Mind'." :drake1


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You can't wrestle chants are just the worst.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"YOU CAN'T WRESTLE!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This should've ended 5 minutes ago.

Iowa is being a bunch of trolls.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

STOP THE YOU CANT WRESTLE CHANTS.








DOESNT DESERVE THAT.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

it's Ryberg. that outfir proves he is a ripoff of Goldberg. please sign Bill Goldberg again WWE. we need this. we need Ryberg vs. Goldberg.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lmao at you can't wrestle. Your done?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I actually have enjoyed Ryback the past few weeks.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"You Can't Wrestle" chants to Ryberg
:lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Goldberg chants? How dare Iowa disrespect







like that!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Come on Ziggy!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



imthemountie said:


> LOL why is he walking like that


Well, people in here did say embraced his short bus status.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I like how the Corporation storyline is almost part of the whole show, as opposed to one or two segments.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Ryback is turning more and more into Skip Sheffield.


Interesting. JBL just mentioned conspiracy theories :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Big Guy getting "bullied" by the crowd. First "Goldberg" chants now "You Can't Wrestle" chants. 

:damn


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT SELL BY ZIGGLER.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Enough with the "You can't wrestle" chants. They're not relevant with Cena and they're not relevant with Ryback.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback looks fucking great.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL at the guy in the front row dressed as Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hey people that said Ziggler isn't over

You were saying?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iowa is actually a pretty good crowd tonight! lots of smark chants.


----------



## KC91 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Big Guy comes through!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thank the fuck that's over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The BIG GUY won a match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

and Ziggler is still in the dog house


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HA! Some guy in the front row is wearing Dusty Rhodes' old polka dot tanktop. :lol

On a side note, RYBACK...RUUULLLZZZ!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback won a match? I'm shocked


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback just sucks. Dude is incapable of selling.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wanted a Bully Ry segment, not this


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just came back to see Ryback murdering Ziggler. Me like! :ryback


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Shell Shocked..O'Doyle Rules


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback vs Goldberg at WM.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nice crowd tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> I like how the Corporation storyline is almost part of the whole show, as opposed to one or two segments.


This. It intertwines the show together in a way. Those are the best storylines.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Haha!*


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY WON :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So happy he's done with that feed me more shit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well... it actually makes sense in the story for once for Ziggler to job so I can't be too angry...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

'DAH BIG GUY.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol Ryback poster behind HHH


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler teabagged Ryback on the turnbuckle, not sure if intentional or not.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph vgbgfdrfgnjhgvc


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heel Ryback is lame. I want Face Ryback from a year ago back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephanie could probably take Big Show in a fight.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show refusing? wow, someone is getting knocked out tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So is Ryback becoming an IWC favorite?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DJ Maestro Maddox! :yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph about to drag another bitch.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ryback might be on the rise again. He's on the cover too smh..


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Primo and Epico Santana


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You just know HHH secretly despises Stephanie


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

poor Ziggler, he just got :buried thanks to :HHH2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's how she roll!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So lets see if the WWE defies logic and claims they will fire big show if he doesnt wrestle DB after HHH mentioned his iron clad contract last hour


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That ending look coming from Triple H..... Awkward.....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Maddox's hand in Steph's face.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OLE


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They're really pushing the idea of these two fuckwits aren't they?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tito Santanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

With the current happenings in WWE, there is really no need for debuts is there?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Los Matadores and their bull...? Wonder if we're getting someone in a bull costume too...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Uhhh... Are we going hear Steph bitch out Show?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This tag team will be hot for one week, then start to main event wwe main event


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ole!! los matadores


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If they embrace the fuckery of this tag team then I can get behind it. I appreciate when someone takes their fuckery seriously.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph looks like a goddess.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show can easily refuse the match I mean what are they going to do fire him? Ironclad Contract bitches


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

When is Ryback going to say The Big Guy?


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Los Conquistadores >>>>>


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Los Matadores are gonna be so dejected when Sami gets the call up and the Olé chant suddenly gets over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I kinda want to see Fandango and the Matadores form a stable, just for the lulz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Heel Ryback is lame. I want Face Ryback from a year ago back.


In the end it's Ryback so we all suffer no matter what.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TJC93 said:


> You just know HHH secretly despises Stephanie


because she wouldn't pop out 10 little HHH's out of her vagina 
:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I hate Ryback. That is all
THAT AIN'T HOW SHE ROLLS :stephanie


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I really wanna see a Chinese samurai after those Puerto Rican bullfighters debut.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I guess Vince needs some muscle to fill the void of Cena.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I want to sleep with Stephanie. Hope it's not a problem, Triple H.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hey I dont think we have saw a matador gimmick before. Oh wait...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TJC93 said:


> You just know HHH secretly despises Stephanie


I doubt it. His ex was Chyna. HHH seems to covet masculine chicks.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is funny how the killers dont look spanish or european at all...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Olé!

I hope they make an appearance at the Montréal house show this weekend.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



WoWoWoKID said:


> With the current happenings in WWE, there is really no need for debuts is there?


Real Americans need something when PTP moves onto the Corporation storyline.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Does steph keep HHH's balls in her blazer pocket?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

GTA V is gonna make Saint Row IV its bitch.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

im serious if tito santana doesnt manage them they will flop, the matador must manage the los matadores


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Big Show can easily refuse the match I mean what are they going to do fire him? Ironclad Contract bitches


Punish him. Fine him. Beat him up. Make him wrestle unwinnable matches. It's wrestling, firing is nowhere near the worst they can do to him.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can we hear him say







backstage tonight, please?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I really wanna see a Chinese samurai after those Puerto Rican bullfighters debut.


A Chinese samurai? :heyman6

BEST IDEA EVER.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephaine McMahon buried HHH


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Cycloneon said:


> This tag team will be hot for one week, then start to main event wwe main event


or be booked in 2 on 1 matches against main eventers to get squashed


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn, missed the first hour of the show. Only saw Ziggler getting squashed by Ryback fpalm and the segment between Trips, Steph and Maddox.

Can anyone recap me the first hour?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SideTableDrawer said:


> When is Ryback going to say The Big Guy?


He should add it to his entrance music.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



dan the marino said:


> Los Matadores and their bull...? Wonder if we're getting someone in a bull costume too...


Yea it's gonna be Mexican wrestler Mascarita Dorada as their bull I suppose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Big Show can easily refuse the match I mean what are they going to do fire him? Ironclad Contract bitches


Triple H don't give a fuck about iron clad contracts. 

"Get your fat ass in that ring!" :HHH2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Punish him. Fine him. Beat him up. Make him wrestle unwinnable matches. It's wrestling, firing is nowhere near the worst they can do to him.


He can refuse to wrestle


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i hate Commercials, oh i say that every week. i blame Vince Russo. yeah senses, i went there again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I really wanna see a *Chinese samurai* after those Puerto Rican bullfighters debut.


Word up.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Head B in charge


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I really wanna see a Chinese samurai after those Puerto Rican bullfighters debut.












They'll be jobbing to him in no time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephanie McMahon, please change that stupid music. You're not 16.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The new song sucks, Steph should've stuck with her old theme.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is going to end with Big Show crying, isn't it?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Was Raw taped today?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Did anybody watch that Summer Camp crap?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



PGSucks said:


> A Chinese samurai? :heyman6


Just a heads up, samurais are Japanese. The closest we got to that was Tensai, so I doubt we're getting that again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao at Stephanie's theme song.

Just have her and them come out to the Corporation theme song, plz.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i hate Steph's new theme


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph about to get that manly chiseled McMahon jaw KO'd by big show


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph still has it..alot of it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nipple H looking MILFy as usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph even walks like she has huge yam bags. 

Is Muffy returning?!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephanie bringing back memories


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy Savage?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephine McMahon is still hot


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE BIG GUY must be the funniest thing WWE has produced this year.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'd like to see a face stable formed to go up against the unofficial "Corporation" stable.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

My giant :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wut...?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Yeah, they fucked.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> because she wouldn't pop out 10 little HHH's out of her vagina
> :lmao


Nah, because HHH's dick get lost in there. Remember that promo where he said it looks like n Boeing 777 going into the dry ass grand canyon. The plane gets lost in there and then you have to do a story on it on Dangerous Flights on the discovery channel with no passengers being recovered.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wonder if they hooked up?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao at Stephanie's theme song.
> 
> Just have her and them come out to the Corporation theme song, plz.


I really liked the "All Grown Up" theme she used in 03, that matched her so much.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

so the big show just happened to be waiting by the curtin
I thought he was in is lockroom


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph to make Show cry or GTFO.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show's always fucking crying.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



leon79 said:


> Was Raw taped today?


no, why do you ask?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I feel sorry for Show :d


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

My Giant? Billy Crystal's not amused, Nipple H.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh man, that smile from Steph is so sincere.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

here comes the crybaby with the Iron Clad Contract.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Show really needs to still lose weight...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is gonna end the same as the Big Johnny thing a couple of years ago


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wonder if Big show pulled a randy ...:HHH2


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Quasar said:


> Damn, missed the first hour of the show. Only saw Ziggler getting squashed by Ryback fpalm and the segment between Trips, Steph and Maddox.
> 
> Can anyone recap me the first hour?


Decent opening promo with HHH, Orton and Bryan setting up Shows vs Bryan as the main event tonight. HHH brought up the iron clad contract and Orton/HHH trying to get Bryan to give up his match at NOC.

Orton and HHH bump into Cody Rhodes and book him against Orton with his career on the line.

Miz vs Fandango. Can't remember the ending.

Booker T is in back with Bryan and warns him to give up his match with Orton at NOC as he will get hurt and can't beat the Mcmahons.
Punk/Heyman segment.

Ziggler getting jumped y Ambrose. THen faces Ryback and loses.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How can an IRONCLAD CONTRACT BE TAKEN AWAY

Wasn't the entire point of the storyline was that it couldn't be taken away


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So we're about to see another Laurinitis style Big Show humiliation.

Dat acting from Stephanie


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Rescind an ironclad contract?  Is that legal?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jesus, Show already looks like he's crying :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show and Kane have lost lots of weight lately. Good for them.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i kinda hope the corporation gets like 10+ members

i love seeing mega stables coming out in like a huge group.. like the ministry


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nah, because HHH's dick get lost in there. Remember that promo where he said it looks like n Boeing 777 going into the dry ass grand canyon. The plane gets lost in there and then you have to do a story on it on Dangerous Flights on the discovery channel with no passengers being recovered.


that's a good one


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> Just a heads up, samurais are Japanese. The closest we got to that was Tensai, so I doubt we're getting that again.


I know :lol . Just going along with the joke from that post.

Young Steph? Macho approves!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show is only 4 years older than Steph


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> Just a heads up, samurais are Japanese. The closest we got to that was Tensai, so I doubt we're getting that again.


Uh, that's the joke. The los Matadors are portrayed by Puerto Ricans.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So, the JBL - HBK storyline?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You know for some reason Stephanie is just making me laugh my ass off :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao OMG Show's crying already.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ugh.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is the 12 year old friend he used to help AJ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait...he's broke?!?!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Show debuted in '99 when steph was like 23, wtf is this.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How can an Iron clad contract be rescinded?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I like how these people are scared of getting fired due to being threatened by their bosses....when they can easily show the footage and sue?

....He knew her when she was 12? Since when? :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:hmm:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He's broke


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show is broke? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Is this how they're going to make Show face Daniel Bryan?*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Y2J Problem said:


> Big Show's always fucking crying.


And Captain Insano's always laughing. Clearly, Paul Wight suffers from bipolar disorder.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Broke? You shitting me?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Didn't they do this angle with HBK before?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What... what continuity has Stephanie at 12 years old when Show came to WWE? Did Trips marry a 13 year old? Shouldn't Vince be Macho Manning him?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The hell? :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So steph lost her virginity to big show or the macho man?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao SHOW CRYING.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> Just a heads up, samurais are Japanese.


Yes.



Pacmanboi said:


> The closest we got to that was Tensai, so I doubt we're getting that again.


Nope.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow wtf is this. :lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait, how weird is this getting for no reason?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck he's actually crying


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

big show is 6 years older than stephanie...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"HE WAS IN THE WATERBOY"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"He was in The Waterboy!"

Bless you, dude. Bless you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How can you rescind an iron clad contract? its IRON CLAD!!!! 

Tyical WWE making up the rules as they go along


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Better actor than The Rock.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What in the hell am I watching? Big Show is broke suddenly?

Hey, remember when HBK was suddenly broke and had to work for JBL?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Broke Show?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show broke :lmao

I guess $35 million is poor for McMahons.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This sounds like another version of "HBK/JBL" from 2008/2009


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I just read an article yesterday about the top wrestlers' worth.

Big show was top 5.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> i hate Steph's new theme


it is lame. Big Show broke? i guess that Iron Clad Contract is not so Iron Clad? oh crap. get the boots out, the crap is about to get deep.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big show is broke :show


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Uh-oh, here come the waterworks...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh...not the HBK/JBL story line again?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

IRONCLAD


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

time for the Big Show to be :buried thanks to Steph


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ironclad contract that gets rescinded?

"You're ugly and broke."

This went to a very weird, strange place.

"You're looking into the eyes of a 12 year old girl, your friend."

WAGG?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Straight belittling the dude


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They're doing the HBK/JBL angle again?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> no, why do you ask?


Forgot it was labour day weekend in the states. So it's not live tonight?

(sorry I just woke up lol)


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

WAAAAAAT. who the hell are the mcmahons to undermine big johnny's ironclad contract??


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph with that Walter White level manipulation

:lol @ this broke storyline. HBK/JBL again


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Steph to make Show cry or GTFO.


I win the Internet.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

the worlds largest crybaby


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DON'T CRY FFS


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

didnt they do basically this exact thing last time they fired him?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephanie would get damn good heat if people actually gave a shit about Big Show. Lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh Show. You make me lulz.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Weeeell it's the Bitch Show!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is he crying?!:lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What the hell is iron clad if he can't do whatever the fuck he wants?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh for fucks sake his face he's going to cry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Welp, I guess we know why Show has been crying recently.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The fuck is with the higher-ups saying Show's 500 pounds? Jesus, he hasn't been that heavy for 5+ years now.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The world's largest gas station attendant. Lmao!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I agree, Big Show is 40 and made more heel turns than there has been sunrises. Retire.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

World's largest gas station :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Big Show's turning heel tonight.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's just cruel...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

lol jesus


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ugh, I cringe every time she calls him "Show", I don't know why.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Does she even know what Iron Clad means? This is some dexter level writing right here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How can you take away an IRONCLAD contract? :vince4



Still, Show could make it in Hollywood. Knucklehead, anyone? :show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao
I fucking can't.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Didn't he have surgery for that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is hilarious :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh Jesus. This is getting dark.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ouch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jesus, Show looks like he's about to commit suicide right there.

:lmao This is.......I can't even.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> The Broke Show?


love it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Would lol if he gave her a knockout punch.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I TURNED ON DANIEL BRYAN BECAUSE I WAS BROKE! THE MCMAHONS REWARDED ME WITH AN EXTRA IRON-CLAD CONTRACT! :show


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Aww, I actually felt a little sorry for Show there :lmao.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Shows broke crying giant ass is hilarious :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show Net Worth http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/wrestlers/big-show-net-worth/


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

she just said that ..... gonna die soon lmaoo


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They are negating the iron clad contract lol


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Big show is broke? Does this mean jbl is gonna hire him?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Doesn't that go against the point of an "Ironclad Contract"?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bring on the waterworks :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Steph is such a great woman to help Show out like this. What a great friend!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Trips lent her the shovel.

"Giants don't medically live as long as other people."

Fuck this is awkward. He should choke slam her. Attitude Era, bitches!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Didn't they do this exact thing last year?


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hahaha, wow this is terrible. Show switches between heartless, emotionless, unstoppable monster and giant, crying, pussy every 6 months.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Trips and Steph make great heels. I mean, actually rooting for Show here, wtf...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmaoOMG, this is too much.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

TROLL QUEEN :ti


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The fuck is this fuckery?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephanie is dat bitch :lmao :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Someone make a gif of DAH HUG


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I hate to see Show make that Face.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Worlds largest pussy.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn crying giant. Not again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big show should do the finger poke of doom 2.0


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Are we building up a Big Show's Lunchtime Suicide angle?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

lmao at the 10 yr old kid screaming BULLSHIT


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show must've liked getting hugged by those huge knockers of Steph's


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Y2J?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"John Cena needs to show more emotion!?!111"

"Why the fuck is Big Show crying???"

Jesus......


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That was a great fucking promo.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Y2J chant?! :mark: :jericho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Later on RAW:

BIG SHOW TO DIE!

:vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

random y2j chant?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I can't take Big Show's crying seriously :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show is acting better than Stephanie ever did.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:ti at this. I can't.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

johnny shouldn't stand for this


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bitchshow is crying.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> The Broke Show?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You'll be okay?! :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why are they chanting Cody's mustache and Y2J


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think Stephanie confused Big Show with Macho Man. Savage was the man in her life when she was 12yo (or was it when she was 14?)


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Public humiliation by Steph. Is it weird that I found that segment awesome?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

" You'll be okay" chants! I can't with this crowd :lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

what was the crowd chanting?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show is going to have to go back to dressing as Santa and fighting Arnold Schwarzenegger now.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The crowd is chanting "you'll be okay" LMAO hahahaha this Raw is MUCH better than I expected


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Cycloneon said:


> Why are they chanting Cody's mustache and Y2J


No idea.

Y2J isn't even active, and Rhodes shaved his mustache


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It's The Broke Show! :show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Russo has to be back or they are on some legit shrooms.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Edgehead41190 said:


> "John Cena needs to show more emotion!?!111"
> 
> "Why the fuck is Big Show crying???"
> 
> Jesus......


Implying it's not ridiculous that Big Show fucking cries in almost every face promo he cuts.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

imagine if big show were to suddenly die tomorrow.... stephanie would probably feel so bad


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stephanie's involvement is making me lose interest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show's going to come in looking like Michael Douglas from Falling Down and just snap.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Should should just open a kickstarter then. Every washed-up wrestler does it nowadays. lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bravo! Bravo! I am actually clapping.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I must say, this Iowa crowd has definitely exceeded my expectations. Proved me wrong unk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Show has options... I hear the Lakers are looking for a big man.*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What a garbage, dead ass crowd.

Most of their chants are like a dozen or two people at most. But you can hear them perfectly because the rest of the crowd is dead as fuck. :lmao

Worst crowd in a long time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Show's got terminal elephantitis...


_of the heart_.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So, a face has to wrestle another face and he's all broken up about it? I can't.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TJC93 said:


> Worlds largest pussy.


Some of what she said is true though ..he doesn't have a lot time left.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Edgehead41190 said:


> "John Cena needs to show more emotion!?!111"
> 
> "Why the fuck is Big Show crying???"
> 
> Jesus......



They don't mean Cena needs to cry... fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> what was the crowd chanting?


Cody's moustache, I guess.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Later on RAW:
> 
> BIG SHOW TO DIE!
> 
> :vince5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

We saw the same promo for Johhny Ace last year and we'll see another Big Show heel turn this year.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SpeedStick said:


> Big Show Net Worth http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/wrestlers/big-show-net-worth/


*That's broke by McMahon standards. :HHH2 :vince2*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Do we have a crying Big Show smiley?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Show has options... I hear the Lakers are looking for a big man.*


:lmao


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Quasar said:


> Public humiliation by Steph. Is it weird that I found that segment awesome?


It was an awesome segment. This whole new corporation storyline is awesome. I've really enjoyed Raw lately than I have in a long time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So yeah, that segment actually happened. Big Show is broke, he's going to die soon due to his size and despite being only a few years older than Steph, used to help her out when she was 12 (despite wrestling in another company and all that).

Does the phrase Deus Ex Machina mean anything to WWE writers?


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

big show should have bought jbls book on the stock market back in 2003 lmaoo


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Because there are so many ad breaks I had time to quickly knock this together.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Cody's moustache, I guess.


No. "You'll Be Okay!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> Russo has to be back or they are on some legit shrooms.


That's exactly what i was thinking with all the "shoot" stuff tonight and lately :russo :russo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Be A Star my ass Steph.:lmao:lmao


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> Big Show must've liked getting hugged by those huge knockers of Steph's


i would love to huge her. those boobs of hers are huge. having 3 kids helps a lot. :lol:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"What is Paul wight doing in the impact zone?"


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dying for being big?what year is this,1400?danmm...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think wwe writers have been watching Breaking Bad too much. First Booker says "Tread lightly" then Steph just heisenberg'd Big show


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Show has options... I hear the Lakers are looking for a big man.*


Lakers gonna need a lot more than just a new big man this next year if they want to be relevant again. :lmao

That team's gonna be dead in the water for years.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show's going to come in looking like Michael Douglas from Falling Down and just snap.


Gotta think of the fam. He is dying after all


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

lmfao donkey kong on that table


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I still can't believe they're trying to say Big Show is broke. 


dat kayfabe :vince5


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You'll be okay! lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SinJackal said:


> What a garbage, dead ass crowd.
> 
> Most of their chants are like a dozen or two people at most. But you can hear them perfectly because the rest of the crowd is dead as fuck. :lmao
> 
> Worst crowd in a long time.


You mad they dissed your boy Ryback?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thought he was gonna try and sit in that chair for a second :lol


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh lord, I swear this company is just making stuff along the way. Revoking a IRON CLAD contract, Stephanie being friends with show when she was 12, even though Show is only 6 years older then her and was raised on the other side of the world from her, and last but not least the same Big Show who lives in a huge ass mansion in the same neighborhood as Cena and Edge here in Tampa,FL is suddenly broke. Bitch Please!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Funny how Big Show was going around, knocking out everyone and talking about how he didn't give a shit about anyone's feeling and is a giant who only wants to destroy others. Now he's suddenly back to what he was before that and crying every week. "You wouldn't let me be a giant, would you?" :lmao

Edge is back :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's some quality gear you're smashing up, Show.

You could sell it.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh no...Big Show's gone mad!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor pole.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


> Show's got terminal elephantitis...
> 
> 
> _of the heart_.


:lmao

Wish I could rep you.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh hi Edge!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Another commercial? eh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

edge on raw
nice


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

holy shit Edge is back!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HOLY SHIT EDGE IS BACK


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Looks like Show should have negotiated himself a GoldenPlatinumIron clad contract instead.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge :mark:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge! nice!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EDGE! :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge on Raw next week. :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Rated R Raw


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EDGE IS BACK! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OMG. Toronto is gonna be on fire next week.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EDGE!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Marking the fuck out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge on raw. Pretty cool.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

another commercial mkay then...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

12 year old Stephanie getting advice from Big Show? In 1988?

So now the story is Big Show knew the McMahon's since the 80s? Or are they reviving the "son of Andre" bullshit?



Nice...EDGE COMES BACK!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I nearly crapped myself when Edge's music kicked in for 3 seconds, haha.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow, Edge is coming back. Hopefully Reigns bisects him and shows his skinny fatass what a real spear looks like.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EDGE :mark:


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nice Edge is coming back for some reason!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:edge :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge next week!!!! (Y)

Big Show is pissed off :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge. Doing whatever he can to avoid staying at home with Beth Phoenix.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the pop for edge next week!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge back in Toronto?! :mark:


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ziggler getting punished for whining on the internet again


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EDGE!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Just marked out like a little girl seeing Edge. :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EDGE :mark:


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn we gotta get that WWE app guys. :vince


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol that segment :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm screaming. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show throwing them laptops like "Fuck the IWC"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Grrrr, this is what angry people do, grrrr.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Show better stop exerting himself like that. He might drop dead


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh my god! The ultimate opportunist is back!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol at Show spazzing out.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show having a Moment


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*










Looks like Show's been watching the tapes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao holy fuck.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Would've been funny if Big Show took the cameramen's camera and threw it against the wall too


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

After all that Show's in his own locker room in the fetal position with his thumb in his mouth.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Ryan said:


> Because there are so many ad breaks I had time to quickly knock this together.












Heisenbook


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show went Paul Oneil right there.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show is broke?! The guy that has been a main eventer for 18 years non-stop, four years under ATM Eric and then 14 years under Billionaire Vince is broke. Uhm yeah, I can buy that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Chill Big Show, you just destroyed the catering table that Zac Ryder inhabits.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

At least the table actually broke.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What in the world? :|


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The WWE App is being pushed again.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Christian retiring next week?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show vs. Ryback in a tear shit up backstage match at NOC


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

EDGE!!! :mark: I fucking can't :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

IT'S NOT EXCLUSIVE IF YOU SHOW THE STUFF ON RAW YOU DUMB FUCKS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Don't worry, Show.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is this setting up Show turning tonight?


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Guys, I've got a dilemma. Edge returns next week, but I've got a night class next Monday. EDGE! That's the kinda thing you wanna see live! Mannnnn lol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh thank goodness. WWE App pimping is back.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That segment brought to you by Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

WWE app! :vince5


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE APP IS BACK!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why even download the APP if they just show you what happens on the APP, every chance they get?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thank God they're showing us how to download the APP.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How is the content exclusive to the App when you just showed it to us?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

another wwe app promo?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

FFS app installation instructions? GTFO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Are they literally showing us how to download the app? Really?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Good thing they are showing the viewers how to install the app. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Shut the fuck up about the app already!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How do I download the WWE APP again? Oh thanks Cole for reminding me again.


It's pretty sad that I know that Cole has an iPhone and Lawler has an Android phone.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

more crap about the WWE App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Now they think the "WWE Universe" are retards and giving us a guide on how to download DA APP :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Remember people, you can still download the WWE App! :cole3*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Yes, WWE. We are all mentally retarded fans.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why are they showing this? fpalm


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

they are really doing this...they are showing how to get the app...


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That was an amazing transition into a plug for the app.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



*Eternity* said:


> Oh lord, I swear this company is just making stuff along the way. Revoking a IRON CLAD contract, Stephanie being friends with show when she was 12, even though Show is only 6 years older then her and was raised on the other side of the world from her, and last but not least the same Big Show who lives in a huge ass mansion in the same neighborhood as Cena and Edge here in Tampa,FL is suddenly broke. Bitch Please!


The Big show Character not Paul Wight LOL


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How is it exclusive WWE App content if you just aired it?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Let show you retards how to download the WWE app again" :cole3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

FUCKING EDGE :mark:

I'm going to put Edge's theme on loop, slide on to my bed and start humping it to celebrate.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If that footage is only available on wweapp why is it on my TV screen


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Looks like Show's been watching the tapes.


Best GIF ever!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Michael Cole try to make the audience look dumb on steps to install


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This motherfucker :lmao
This tops Show's collapse and cry when Kane was attacked.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SPCDRI said:


> That segment brought to you by Tommy Wiseau.


:lol


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

why is edge coming back he cant take bumps or wrestle anymore


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey i wanna hear more abour this app


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

3 MAN BANDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*This APP is so fucking amazing!*


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Every time I watch Raw live I'm quickly reminded why I don't watch Raw live.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

3 MAN BAND BABAY!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Christian retiring


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh FFS. fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I can't install the app-ugh I need instructions... fuck... I can afford a $750 phone but can't install software... help..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Guessing Edge is coming back to promote the season premiere of Haven.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:mark: 3MB :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Another ptp win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

MAKIN MOO MAKIN MOO MAKIN MILLION DOLLAH MOO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Steph to the Big Show

You're dead
Your friends are dead
Your family's dead
Your fuckingspets are being skinned alive
your mom's a fucking whore
you suck at life
the whole world hates you
you're going to hell
live with it
game over


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Finally the Ultimate Opportunist is back!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 40s
> hey @CodyRhodesWWE go make a name for yourself! WIN & show @wwe THEY dont 'choose' whos good at this!
> #AllIn
> #OverIt


This just tweeted by Ziggler


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

PTP, baby!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Holy shit this thread goes by fast.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

MILLIONS OF DOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat' whistle. Here comes the PTP.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

the PTP!!!!!!


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

7.3 million have downloaded the WWE APP? Well, at least now we know there'll be plenty of idiots to always buy the shit WWE sells.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

PTP! :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

let's see show team up with PTP, he'll have millions and millions of dollars.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Everybody does the million of dollars dance!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

P FUCKING T FUCKING P

:mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I miss the PTP's old theme but I guess that reeked of Abraham Washington


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I predict PTP will win this match. Crowd loves them too.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oorah Oorah Oorah!


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

that segment brought to by the larry storch school of acting as advertised on married with children


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

the black john CENA and the good Amhed Johnson


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I love those fans that do the PTP dance thing just adds a bit to their entrance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

All those white people who have no rhythm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Decent pop for PTP.

Great personalities, I just wish they weren't so lost in the ring (especially Titus).


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Next weeks Raw is in Toronto you parasites.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Let's Go Slater! chants. Bless this crowd.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

New to the WWE App: track Big Show's projected life expectancy.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Two jobber teams lmao.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lol Slater


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

heath slater is hateable :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cole has said "Prime Time Players have been on a role as of late" 3 fucking times lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat' whistle :lol whistle while your work.


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It's crazy how Darren Young can focus on his matches and wonder how the other superstars, referee and commentators look naked at the same time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



leon79 said:


> Steph to the Big Show
> 
> You're dead
> Your friends are dead
> ...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Da Silva said:


> 7.3 million have downloaded the WWE APP? Well, at least now we know there'll be plenty of idiots to always buy the shit WWE sells.


but the App is free


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Slater. Those titties.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

25 cent is 50 cent haft brother


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Dec_619 said:


> This just tweeted by Ziggler


@KAYFABEZiggler


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They got a brother man as the ref sweet.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jerry Lawler, shut the fuck up... you arent a comedian


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Tell me lawler didn't just say that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat roaring elbow. Nice shot by Young.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


> New to the WWE App: track Big Show's projected life expectancy.


Okay, fight over.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

3Mb on Tv? Must be getting desperate


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Really wish 3MB was getting the PTP push.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How come drew never wrestles?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

it's funny how at first 3MB was a threat, now they are a trio of tag team jobbers just like how they were during their singles run


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> To promote that whacktastical show of his on SyFy.


Isn't Haven due back soon for a new series?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heath Slater developing DEM BITCH TITS.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lawler fpalm


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Ryan said:


> Isn't Haven due back soon for a new series?


Yup, the 13th.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

McIntyre is always the odd man out when 3MB does tag team matches. 

I guess saving Del Borio in the bar doesn't even get you a match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heath Slater is the male Jillian Hall. The tits, the gimmick.... just everything about him reminds me of her.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL :lol


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



H.I.M. said:


> Are they literally showing us how to download the app? Really?


Michael Cole just wants to help! 

Did JBL just sing the Ole song? LMAO!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I feel like we'll be gettng another walk out soon lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dis be going on too long


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL just Olé'd. Generico is coming.

(Renee mention :mark::mark


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm sorry, but did I just heard JBL saying "****"?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Buff Ted said:


> Nice Edge is coming back for some reason!


Gotta pull Monday Night Football viewers away somehow :HHH2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Really wish 3MB was getting the PTP push.


only if one of the members of 3MB opens up


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Zack Ryder should join 3MB, then he would get some TV Time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> it's funny how at first 3MB was a threat, now they are a trio of tag team jobbers just like how they were during their singles run


When were they a threat?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> the black john CENA and the good Amhed Johnson


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Xapury said:


> Dying for being big?what year is this,1400?danmm...


Big SHow was 7.1 at 19 due to having the same condition as Andre the Giant. He got the right surgery to correct the condition early. Andre the Giant died on heart failure at 47 basically because of his size and started breaking down due to the condition, I think. Obviously does not apply to him but that's what there trying to parallel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What a throw

:cole1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wonder what happened to Jerry in Canada...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Pancake Patterson needs to make a return.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> When were they a threat?


WWE thought so when they first came onto the scene, that or just Lawler exaggerating like always


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

and 3MB jobs again.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jinder just does not look like a wrestler.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat bark.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Drew is too good for those two Krasdale bitches.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OORA OORA


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It's over!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crowd loves PTP.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fun little match. PTP are awesome.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great crowd for this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jinder Mahal from Behind on Darren Young ha ha ha


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The crowds are getting into the dog barks


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

PTP :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

[email protected]@[email protected]#[email protected]#


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn Titus why are you so awkward in the ring.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Drew should leave these two jobbers and join the corporation


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LMAO Look at all the white people dancing


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> it's funny how at first 3MB was a threat, now they are a trio of tag team jobbers just like how they were during their singles run


When were they ever a threat?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Titus is defiantly the more over of the 2.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is the tag team division actually getting just a bit of life... maybe I'm just drunk. I mean, not even for the titles and we have some action in the division!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Buried, huh? :HHH2


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

OFF TOPIC: Just read some of Ziggler's tweets. Does anyone think he's getting sick and tired of wrestling? What with his stand-up comedian routine and all.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL channeling his HHH


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton vs Cody gon b gud :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crowd's really into the Players.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn Cody Rhodes eyebrows are DONE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This crowd really hasn't been too bad tonight. Not great, but not Virginia bad either.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Your next tag champs: PTP


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Quasar said:


> OFF TOPIC: Just read some of Ziggler's tweets. Does anyone think he's getting sick and tired of wrestling? What with his stand-up comedian routine and all.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cole just said "buried" live. Wow, Vince must've had a stroke.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*:rock4 "Don't just sit there and kayfabe like an idiot Cole!"

You know you fucked up when Lawler has to tell you to stop.*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Smarky Smark said:


> Titus is defiantly the more over of the 2.


It's about time if you ask me. He needs this.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Titus Oneil future main eventer.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Quasar said:


> Cole just said "buried" live. Wow, Vince must've had a stroke.



Cena has mentioned heel turn before I guess


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Your next tag champs: PTP


i would like to see them beat Shield (if i had to pick a face team to defeat them)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Kayfabe wise Cody is a winner either way, if he wins he beats the wwe champion that instantly makes you #1 contender material, if he loses he gets to go home and bang his fiancee.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


Huh? :vince2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Guys, I enjoy PTP too, but let's not fool ourselves into thinking that Titus would have a single clue what to do with a singles push.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TJC93 said:


> Cena has mentioned heel turn before I guess


But that's Cena. He's known to deviate from the script.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


Cena was married and then ended up with a Twin. It's show business it happens.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


It's the wrestling business. That is normal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> This crowd really hasn't been too bad tonight. Not great, but not Virginia bad either.


I read this too quickly and though he said "Virgina bad".


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


Hey, you're not supposed to remember that. :vince4


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Maddox can fuck off now with Trips running things.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Titus O'Neil just needs to polish up a little bit more in the ring, and he's a certified star. Dude has tons of charisma.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Quasar said:


> OFF TOPIC: Just read some of Ziggler's tweets. Does anyone think he's getting sick and tired of wrestling? What with his stand-up comedian routine and all.


Seems like he's have a breakdown.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

FUCK THOSE CROWD SHOTS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heyman da Gawd and Mad Ox / Mad Dicks da Gawd in Training doing a segment together. Truly a magical moment rite hurr.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


I think you're taking the term 'reality era' a little too seriously bro.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> Cena was married and then ended up with a Twin. It's show business it happens.


:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It took Heyman a week to talk to Maddox about this?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SP103 said:


> I read this too quickly and though he said "Virgina bad".


Haha, got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heyman with beard? :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I hope for Brad's sake the Paul brushed his teeth this morning.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Paul and Paul are friends now.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

*What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*

I just turned into Raw and i see an ad for Orton vs Rhodes tonight with Cody's career on the line. I've only partially been watching Raw and Smackdown lately so I don't know what's all going on. I thought the only people involved in the corporate fued other than Bryan was Big Show and Dolph Ziggler. How did Rhodes become involved?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Letting the fans decide my fate, preposterous
:heyman


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

that's my queue :ti


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Alright! Heyman and HHH. It's about time.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What happened to heels working together?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Mister Hands said:


> Guys, I enjoy PTP too, but let's not fool ourselves into thinking that Titus would have a single clue what to do with a singles push.


Vickie would be a good mouth piece for Titus.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H just acted like a face in that segment.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is Hunter face for this segment? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH being a dick to other heels. Ha ha.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*

Didn't invite Haitch to his wedding...:HHH


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So face HHH...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I guess Triple H is still mad about that stuff with Brock :HHH2


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This "good for business" is pretty cool


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor Paul. Be a star!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

MAZEL TOV?FATHERFUCKER DONT MESS WITH MY SECOND RELIGION!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*TRIPLE H JUST TURNED FACE FOR 5 SECONDS!!* :vince4


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

not the "Best For Business" crap again. this is getting old fast.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait, once Cody losses and is "fired", what happens to the Sandow fued?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Brayan Wyatt.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Are the Wyatts on a fucking Lesnar schedule?!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol hhh is pissing everyone off


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wyatt time :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wyatt time :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

yay.. Bray Wyatt vignette #100


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I WIN AND THAT'S WHAT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS

This fucker. :lmao


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*

He told them if they were not scared they would let Randy fight Bryan one on one. Oh, and Cody didn't invite either one of them to his wedding.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait, HHH--a heel--is wanting Paul Heyman--another heel--to get beat up by CM Punk--a face. No way in hell they're actually acknowledging the HHH/Brock feud.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*

He didn't invite DAT GAME to his wedding.

:HHH


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple h is a heel, right?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol so a short time ago Rhodes has a thing with Kaitlyn and now suddenly he's getting married?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt. <3

And referencing the fall of Icarus = Double <3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> So face HHH...


maybe Tweener like Punk, probably not


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> HHH being a dick to other heels. Ha ha.


Well to just Paul so far, and of course we know why :brock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The best heels are heels that don't give a fuck about other heels.


----------



## We_Are_The_People (Apr 20, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> What happened to heels working together?


If triple h let Herman get his an way you would be saying 'oh yeah HHH hates him and Lesnar just a couple of months ago and now they are best friends? Well done creative! Day WWE logic :vince'

Can't have it both ways!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The GOAT nose doesn't forget...and he doesn't forgive :HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Greek Mythology references always catch my attention.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH/Heyman to Wyatt? :cussin:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damnit Harper you're holding the lantern switch side out you bafoon!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*

According to the storyline, Triple H and Randy Orton weren't too pleased they weren't invited to Cody's wedding.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wyatt would have been a massive heel back in the Hogan era.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray always delivers in his promos. (Y)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is awesome.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Face turn for Heyman after Punk gets his revenge on him?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

has bray got glitter in his beard??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

bray is creepy as hell


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I like that HHH is still being a dick to Heyman. It's refreshing after the lack of continuity of that whole Big Show thing.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Awesome video clip.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*"Where's Kane?"

He's off filming See No Evil 2.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Seeing HHH and Heyman interact and not ignore their past makes me very happy. Also, Heyman vs Punk was starting to seem isolated form the rest of the company because almost every angle somehow involves the corporation. This segment tied it in very nicely and makes the product seem very tight. Good stuff.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Where is Kane?! :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If you think Bray Wyatt's promos "don't make sense" after that one, you're dumb. Just saying.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan will cost Orton the match and Rhodes will win


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt "Where's Wallace"


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt GOAT


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wheres Kane :wyatt


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Last match of Cody :d


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can't even fucking cope with how good he is :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's my favorite Bray vignette ever


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They chopped Kane up in the wood shed.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt needs to start telling me bedtime stories.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

*Re: What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CODY vs RANDY? I'm ready!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This should be a good match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Where does this dude go once the interest has faded? I'm scared for this motherfucker.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The ending to their segments/promos always make me jump. :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So is Cody losing this? Is he going away for a while or what?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"He's like the Minister of Sinister."

Dead Uncomfortable Silence. As it should be.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm relatively certain this is leading to Heyman brown nosing HHH and joing the corporation so we can have Punk and Bryan, the indies against the WWE.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

His upper lip looks cold.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

J.R. to return, turn heel and officially spam the ever-living fuck out of his "Business is about to pick up!" phrase whenever Triple Haitch is on TV.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

not digging the wayatts but was good


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Minister of Sinister? Was that a James Mitchell shout out?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk to get screwed at NoC by the Corp!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> HHH being a dick to other heels. Ha ha.


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



abrown0718 said:


>


:clap


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bray Wyatt again with a great video


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So Cody Rhodes is....ALL IN?!?!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

These Wyatt promos are really overedited. Just let the guy do what he does best and cut all the smoke and mirrors BS.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: What did Cody Rhodes do to piss off Triple H?*



PGSucks said:


> Didn't invite Haitch to his wedding...:HHH


I have been left off a few wedding guest lists and let me tell you it's not a good feeling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Where in the world is Carmen San Diego?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ted DiBiase to run in and be fired, whilst letting Cody keep his job.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wonder when Cody will return...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Will Cody prevail? Let's hope.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Kane will come back as Hollywood Glenn Jacobs


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow is this match is really gonna go 30min


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I hope Bryan or Big Show interferes and/or screws Orton over.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Bray Wyatt needs to start telling me bedtime stories.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



x78 said:


> These Wyatt promos are really overedited. Just let the guy do what he does best and cut all the smoke and mirrors BS.


But they did cut to smoke and mirrors right after that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's wife is hawt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i could see DB run in and cost Blandy Borton the match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wyatt's have fallen flat in my opinion.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



y2j4lyf said:


> I wonder when Cody will return...


RR


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> So is Cody losing this? Is he going away for a while or what?


Either he take time off for a honeymoon or maybe Daniel Bryan will interfere.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Buckley said:


> Ted DiBiase to run in and be fired, whilst letting Cody keep his job.


That would be a real nice twist but most likely Bryan, show or ziggler to help


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

god
stupid commercials


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Buckley said:


> Ted DiBiase to run in and be fired, whilst letting Cody keep his job.


That actually would be cool.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Either Bryan to fuck Orton or they've given Cody time off for a honeymoon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*










Cody is going to lose


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I won't go to school just because of RAW, should be a good show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

These shopzone commercials are...really bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


>


It's the WWE...we forget sometimes about storylines!! :vince5

Remember Triple H just turned face a bit ago :HHH2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck this commercial.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So you mean to tell me this asshole owns all WWE merchandise?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



x78 said:


> These Wyatt promos are really overedited. Just let the guy do what he does best and cut all the smoke and mirrors BS.


Pretty much. I just can't get in to it like I did when he was in FCW/NXT because they're being too extra.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*If Cody Rhodes loses tonight, he'll probably come back as Goldust 2.0.

Or come back as regular Cody Rhodes after the wedding.*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Cody's wife is hawt.


Cody loves chocolate bro.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



We_Are_The_People said:


> If triple h let Herman get his an way you would be saying 'oh yeah HHH hates him and Lesnar just a couple of months ago and now they are best friends? Well done creative! Day WWE logic :vince'
> 
> Can't have it both ways!
> 
> ...


Someone can't detect sarcasm.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I don't give a FUCK about this match. 

Blandy Boreton vs Jobber


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*If this doesn't end with Rhodes wearing a mask and calling himself Midnight Rider I'll be devastated.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wyatt is just incredible.



Silent Alarm said:


> So is Cody losing this? Is he going away for a while or what?


My guess is he takes time off for the wedding so he is "fired" only to be rehired by someone later on down the line.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Us blacks like to dance. We're about that jive.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

fpalm That fucking commercial.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

WWE trying to appeal to the swagy kids market. Good for business.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fake ass Chris Brown

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What did he just say on the mic?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Go Cody!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> "He's like the Minister of Sinister."
> 
> Dead Uncomfortable Silence. As it should be.


$20 says that's what the idiot will start tagging him as from now on. :jay


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *If Cody Rhodes loses tonight, he'll probably come back as Goldust 2.0.*


Level 2.0 sex offender?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crickets for Orton... Next!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait...Tout still exists?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ain't nobody Touting about this shit.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

fpalm *FFS. Tout still exists? Let it die, WWE. It was a stupid concept from the start.*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Fresh Dougie said:


> Fake ass Chris Brown
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was Kid the wiz


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



chargebeam said:


> Go Cody!


:kobe

Main Event is Bryan vs Show


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> "He's like the Minister of Sinister."
> 
> Dead Uncomfortable Silence. As it should be.


Rejected punchlines

"The Priest of the Beast"
"Reverend of the Revenant"
"Il Papa of Bad Crappa"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

ALL IN.

Going all New York Giants on us.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Someone save Cody


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bale mention :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton's WWE champ reign is like CM Punk's. Holding the belt but nowhere near the main event.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hate when JBL references football


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL mentioning the Gareth Bale transfer :cool2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Monkey boy mention from JBL


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait, so what was that soundclip just before Randy entered? Sounded like Cody saying something about "Brad"...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tout isn't out of business yet?

:aries2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL BALE.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Any of you guys smoke weed and watch raw?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damien Sandow to interfere and accidentally cause Orton gets the lose. Triple H strips the Money in the Bank briefcase from Sandow, Triple H gives it to Orton, Orton cashes in at NOC. Randy Orton to unify the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> Cody loves chocolate bro.


Just like his Daddy.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

A TED MENTION.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JBL attempting to talk Real Madrid made my skin crawl.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton needs to get it together. He's in the biggest storyline in the company and the crowds couldn't give a care about him.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

bye cody


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh SNAP, just shot on Ted Dibiase being gone from the WWE :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Any of you guys smoke weed and watch raw?


Of course. Drink, too. 

Wait.

People watch this sober?

:aries2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ted mentioned.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody putting up a fight.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy Orton is bigger than Gareth Bale signing to Real Madrid

:lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL jbl cant even talk,thats cocaine for you,kids.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jerry Lawler is trying to get commentary back on track. He's done this more than once tonight. What. Is. Happening?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

and to think i thought the Rhodes/Sandow feud was going to continue


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

'Cody Rhodes is about to be buried' :lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Any of you guys smoke weed and watch raw?


Nah. Painkillers, bro. Mostly Percocet.

:hbk2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody is about to be buried :lawler :HHH2 :buried


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cole needs to shut up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Actually, JBL, you were. Remember? You lost the US Title to Lashley and then lost a loser leaves match with Rey in the same night.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I love it when wrestling goes all soap opera and the Superstars have personal stuff going on in their lives for the heels to exploit.

Cody Rhodes and his wedding, Big Show's financial troubles... man, I love that shit!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Buried? :heyman6 

Lawler is a smark?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Pretty sure JBL got retired by Rey Mysterio. Good one Cole.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH to break into Brandi's house while she's watching the match, drug her out and you know the rest...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> The best heels are heels that don't give a fuck about other heels.


*Hallelujah.*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I hate long matches..


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nah. Painkillers, bro. Mostly Percocet.
> 
> :hbk2


Until you lose your smile then find God? :cool2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nah. Painkillers, bro. Mostly Percocet.
> 
> :hbk2


A line or two of booger sugar for an extra kick.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Edge to return to Raw next week? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Sensesfail said:


> and to think i thought the Rhodes/Sandow feud was going to continue


I've gotta ask... why Brie Bella? What makes her significantly different from Nikki?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

did cole seriously just say 'sports entertainment family'


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nah. Painkillers, bro. Mostly Percocet.
> 
> :hbk2


painkillers > weed


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



HHHGame78 said:


> Pretty sure JBL got retired by Rey Mysterio. Good one Cole.


wasnt a retirement match, jbl just lost in like 25 seconds and quit.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Who saw the Twitter line's botch? Lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor Cody :HHH2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That fan screaming "Cody!!" :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Solid match so far. Lol @ the tweet error happening again and them removing it completely.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

MODERN FAMILY :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I need to know where Codes get his brows done.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is the weirdest Raw I've ever seen live.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> That fan screaming "Cody!!" :lol


That was great :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*"He may have just broken Cody Rhodes' career!" .... "let's go to commercial"*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Come on Cody


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



connormurphy13 said:


> Until you lose your smile then find God? :cool2


Well, coke first, then the painkillers.



Amber B said:


> A line or two of booger sugar for an extra kick.


Absolutely! DAT HBKOKE. :hbk2



Deptford said:


> painkillers > weed



(Y)


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Chrome said:


> That fan screaming "Cody!!" :lol


damn i missed it


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show more broke than the Virgil?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



unDASHING said:


> did cole seriously just say


Yes. The answer is always yes.

And that goes for all three of them.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That WWE app got the action


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> I hate long matches..


Last time I said that on here, I got some flak. But I only like long matches during PPVs.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Solid mic work from Orton and Bryan tonight*

they've been getting outshined by HHH but finally held their own tonight dont you agree?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



dan the marino said:


> I've gotta ask... why Brie Bella? What makes her significantly different from Nikki?


She's the prettier (and based on Total Divas, less monstrous) Bella. Try looking at their faces for once.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Ratman said:


> Damien Sandow to interfere and accidentally cause Orton gets the lose. Triple H strips the Money in the Bank briefcase from Sandow, Triple H gives it to Orton, Orton cashes in at NOC. Randy Orton to unify the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship.


That sounds like something Trips would do.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Wait a minute, what twitter botch?*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Ratman said:


> Damien Sandow to interfere and accidentally cause Orton gets the lose. Triple H strips the Money in the Bank briefcase from Sandow, Triple H gives it to Orton, Orton cashes in at NOC. Randy Orton to unify the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship.


Orton still remains expressionless.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao At the random fan in the Wyatt Family goat mask and some dude dressed as Dusty with polka-dots.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Ratman said:


> Damien Sandow to interfere and accidentally cause Orton gets the lose. Triple H strips the Money in the Bank briefcase from Sandow, Triple H gives it to Orton, Orton cashes in at NOC. Randy Orton to unify the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship.


It's too bad they can't do anything complicated like this.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

#allin!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

what was the crowd chanting just now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jermaine seriously needs to be punched in the throat for that.

I hate him.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao At the random fan in the Wyatt Family goat mask and some dude dressed as Dusty with polka-dots.


There is a fan dressed as Roddy Piper, one as Savage, one as Hogan and one as Duggan too


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton giving signals


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I know this is supposte be a possible career-ending match, but it's boring the hell out of me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What the fuck are they chanting? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jake the Snake chants?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Sports Entertainment business!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Am I smoking too much crack or did I just hear Jake the Snake?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

#PrayforCody


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"Same old shit" chants. :lmao :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Jojo the only one rooting for her man.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Wait a minute, what twitter botch?*


They showed " hdbdghsbsh)£&/ " :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How many times has the App been mentioned tonite?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

whoever that diva was had a great view with a giant black man in front of her.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You know I'm kind of liking this version of Randy, heel without spending 30 seconds walking round to stomp on each limb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Kinda boring but then again the restlocks can be :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The entire locker room cares this much about Cody? 

What about when Jericho was forced to put his career on the line all those times? No fucks given.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy is so much better when he has a clear directive. He's not that guy that can just innovate, just go out there and make IT happen. He needs a clearly defined role and then?

Guy is fucking awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The crowd....giving no fucks about this match..and cheering for the Savage fan in the crowd.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody Rhodes is close friends with Fandango? i guess Rhodes took some dancing lessons from Fandango :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy Savage chants! :lol


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They chant "Randy Savage"


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Booooooooooorrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg

No one cares for Boreton vs Jobber.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy Savage chants. Ahahahaha


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy Savage?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Goldust chant! :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stop chanting Goldust! He's not there people.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stupid crowd. That's why we can't have good things.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cole talking about HHH actions against the other superstars. Guessing he forgot about that walk out back in 2011?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Rated R™ said:


> "Same old shit" chants. :lmao :lmao


Sounded like "Jake the snake" chants. Probably aimed at those dressed fans in the front row.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Do i hear Goldust chants? :lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Go Cody ..get in the zone!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is a pretty good match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody chants! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Awesome match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy constantly gets random chants in his matches. No one can stand his matches.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What is the crowd chanting? Going Old School?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh man, I thought Orton was going to hit the RKO out of the moonsault there.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

If Orton hit the RKO from that moonsault I would have flipped shit.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Keep saying Cody isn't over


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Iowa crowd are surprising me.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Did not notice that guy dressed up as Dusty Rhodes in the front row till now.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CODY CHANTS.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I think that's the first time Cody has ever been cheered for, let alone have his name chanted.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Would've marked for a moonsault into a RKO honestly.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody is more over as a face than Orton is as a heel.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HE'S GOING TO THAT PLACE


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Stupid top rope move!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

WHAT

Thank god.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i fuckinf hate when the crown Shits on good Matches and them most of them complain on the internet how wwe never gives good matches on RAW


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thought he had em there lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat face Orton tease


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CROSS RHODES!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow Orton kicked out of Cross Rhodes, now it's over for Cody


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cross Rhodes!!!! Oh man that was close!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Epic. Match.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody bringing the crowd to life!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow, I thought he had got it.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crowd is great!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Now they care.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think that's the first time Cody has ever been cheered for, let alone have his name chanted.


Didn't watch MITB did you?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

There's the last gasp.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton is actually impressing me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> Oh man, I thought Orton was going to hit the RKO out of the moonsault there.


I would've marked out. :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOL at Randy trying to draw heat and he's creating a huge pop.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton's loves playing the asshole role.

Damn what a hot match this is! Took em long enough


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Holy shit, thought Cody had it



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Holy fuck, this match is stressing me the fuck out.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why is Orton playing the face.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bryan interference?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Over.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This has been a pretty good match


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol, bye.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Really good match....poor Cody.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

damn good match :clap


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damnit


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Uh oh, lets see how this plays out.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cya, Rhodes. Great match.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bye Cody :jose


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Damn it. Cody is one of my favorites too. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He's going on a honeymoon. He'll be back.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Bye Cody. See you after the wedding.*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAMN..bye Cody.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody needs to be pushed already... he has it all.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Would've marked for a moonsault into a RKO honestly.


That would have been pretty insane.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

JOBBIN' Cody Rhodes! Good match though!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great match. Just imagine JR in that match.
"That son of a bitch! That sick son of a bitch!"


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

and the TV is off. i am done with RAW tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*Cody Rhodes..............YOU'RE FIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED !!! * :vince3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

A heel driven Raw tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Na na na na, hey hey, goodbye!!


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He will be fired just like Cena, Miz, Truth and Big Show were


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Could have let him kick out of the RKO once before losing imo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well, that pretty entertaining to watch. The crowd really got behind Cody.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nice match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Good match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Really good match. Should've had Cody kick out of one RKO though, the pop would've great.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's leaving to be with Ted.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That was a great match


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody was getting some amazing pops. Should have Del Rio's career on the line every match so he would get crazy pops too. 

He should have atleast kicked out of one RKO.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Whats Cody Runnels doing on the impact zone?


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I love all the boos generated by Orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Didn't watch MITB did you?


Nope, I'm missed it. He got cheered?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bye bye,jobber.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nooooo, Cody! unk3

Ah, he'll be back after he bangs his wife a few dozen times.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's coming back from his honeymoon with dat push.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

See you in early 2014, Cody!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Poor Cody... Damn


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow at that finish


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

na na na na hey hey hey goodbye


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well Cody can't wait for your return but on the other hand hope you have the best time of your life fucking the shit out of your stunning fiancee.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great match.

We'll see you after you recover from cockburn Cody.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Daniel Bryan's an asshole.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Got good by the end, somewhere Damien Sandow is popping champagne.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> JOBBIN' Cody Rhodes! Good match though!


Jobbin? lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Really good/emotional match. This Corporation 2.0 storyline is some good shit.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well i guess thats that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Prediction of WWE Facebook page:

Wat a fuc u scrw coby rodds n mk hm ur fired I h8 u rancy ortan jhon ceen numbr 1 foever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*LET THE CODY RHODES TO TNA RUMORS BEGIN* :lol :russo


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

repeats of King Of The Hill are better then this crap.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The whole psychology of the promotion is changing with all of the heels winning. It's like the NWA in the 80s with the 4 Horsemen running wild.

:flair3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The only problem I see with this eventually... they can't keep having Randy and HHH steamroll the lockerroom. It will get boring. Just looke at the NWO/WCW. Gonna have to mix it up in the next few weeks soon, not out and out ending it... but giving little victories here and htere for the rest.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bye Cody


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That was a good match, wish they would have let Cody kick out of the RKO


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Nope, I'm missed it. He got cheered?


He was on fire -- MVP of the match and the crowd loved him.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> Daniel Bryan's an asshole.


Was somehow thinkin the samething


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody is off to spend some time with his fiance...

Lucky White Devil!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Burying time for THE GAME! :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Randy's man friend is happy.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What's next for Sandow?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So I guess Cody never was getting that push lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> repeats of King Of The Hill are better then this crap.


Of course, King of the Hill is fucking awesome.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Found that match thoroughly entertaining, even if Orton got the win. Guessing Cody will be getting a some time off now for his wedding and honeymoon. Then again, maybe he'll show up in the Impact Zone in a few weeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody should just say OK IM GONG TO TNA


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody Rhodes being fired and all now, leaves him free to disobey the orders of Triple H.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swa9ga said:


> That was a good match, wish they would have let Cody kick out of the RKO


same here, it wouldn't be as predictable if he kicked out


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is he really gone from the WWE? Or just taking time off?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



NikkiSixx said:


> She's the prettier (and based on Total Divas, less monstrous) Bella. Try looking at their faces for once.


I'll try...



Chan Hung said:


> Kinda boring but then again the restlocks can be :HHH2


It's what's good for business. :HHH2


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Triple H loves this


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

People still think this sort of shit is real? fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*"GAME OVER" FOR CODY!*


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wasn't paying attention did big show get fired or something as well?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Tonight's episode of Raw is called "What's Best for Business"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is the best Raw has been in quite some time.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

that was.....lame. Vince would have done a better job.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

He's going after Ted.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Can Cody appear every week though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody selling this great


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Surprise Rumble Entrant: Cody Rhodes


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LMAO "Thank You Cody!!" 

it's all over :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*See ya, Cody. We wish you the best in your future endeavors.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Depending on when he returns from his honeymoon he could cost Orton the title to Bryan or at least help Bryan in the future


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Orton & HHH can fuck off. 

Damn this storyline is good! I am reacting like a damn mark.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THANK YOU CODY

:lol

marks are getting worked.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Hes just taking a few weeks to bang his wife on their honeymoon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KatKayson said:


> Wasn't paying attention did big show get fired or something as well?


No, just embarrassed.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody's been taking acting lessons from Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA" :vince2


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

burying time! Cody to TNA rumors anyone?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> The whole psychology of the promotion is changing with all of the heels winning. It's like the NWA in the 80s with the 4 Horsemen running wild.
> 
> :flair3


It's incredible. We have ACTUAL UNDERDOGS. :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody to cost Randy match at NOC??


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thank you Cody chants?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Game with that cold shit!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I was hoping Hunter would come back out and say "wait, I didn't so that right. Cody, YERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FIRRRRRRRRRRRREDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!" :vince


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eulonzo said:


>


:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Good match. Guess Cody is taking some time off.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck off Triple H


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


>


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


>


...


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I would've laughed if they started chanting "TNA"


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> repeats of King Of The Hill are better then this crap.


King of the hill is in my top 5 shows of all time so I can't disagree with this.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eulonzo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> Orton & HHH can fuck off.
> 
> Damn this storyline is good! I am reacting like a damn mark.


Same! The past few weeks I've been having It's still real dammit moments. Good shit, man.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I was waiting for the crowd to troll Cody with "na na na na na na na na hey hey hey goodbye" chants


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Should have had Shield attack him at the end to really rub it in.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Interesting...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great booking. Rhodes is a made man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> Orton & HHH can fuck off.
> 
> Damn this storyline is good! I am reacting like a damn mark.


:lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swa9ga said:


> burying time! Cody to TNA rumors anyone?


He's taking time off for his honeymoon, he'll be back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eulonzo said:


>


*
It's the TRIPLE H show tonight~!!! :HHH2*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Heel Triple H is working on me. Hating him like a little mark.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wish Sandow came out laughing after HHH went to the back.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

HHH getting that heat. Vince should've came out instead.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> and the TV is off. i am done with RAW tonight.


:ti Deuces, make sure you change that tampon before you go to bed. Don't wanna risk toxic shock and all that, your flow is obviously heavy right now.

The creative team is kicking ass here lately, definitely getting the crowd into it, investing the audience.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Swa9ga said:


> burying time! Cody to TNA rumors anyone?



I just read on www.randomwrestlingsitecom that cody is going to tna!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

John Cena, Sheamus, John Morrison, Ted DiBiase, and Cody Rhodes are going to make a great return stable around the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Being rhodes son gives you the especial threatment to have time off to go fuck dat new hot wife.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Didn't Cena get fired by the Nexus only to come back the next week? lol


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

New Gm to come and take control, Defeat Corp at SS with reinstated Cody+ others. That predictability.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :ti Deuces, make sure you change that tampon before you go to bed. Don't wanna risk toxic shock and all that, your flow is obviously heavy right now.
> 
> The creative team is kicking ass here lately, definitely getting the crowd into it, investing the audience.


post of the night...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well... this sucks. It's obviously a work though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

All I'm saying is, you chant "Cody Must Dash" at that point, you make my night a whole lot better.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*PREDICTION*- Cody Rhodes joins the corporation as a slave to keep his job.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cody is made.

Fantastic booking which will lead to a huge return for Cody to fight against the corporation


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Wish Sandow came out laughing after HHH went to the back.


And sang NA NA NA NA NA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE. Sandow singing would've made it epic, hell we could've seen a duet with him and HHH.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TripleG said:


> Orton & HHH can fuck off.
> 
> Damn this storyline is good! I am reacting like a damn mark.


Feels good to actually want the "good guys" to succeed for once.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Good performance from Cody. He'll come back and be a legitimately over babyface.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Wish Sandow came out laughing after HHH went to the back.


I know, would've made the segment perfect and would draw some awesome heat on Sandow.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

#ThankYouCody


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

MASSIVE POP FOR BITW!


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punker!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat pop


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well the crowd woke the fuck up.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

BEST IN THE WORLD. IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat Punk reaction


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 


*THE CULT OF MOTHER FUCKING PERSONALITY!!!!*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



combolock said:


> *PREDICTION*- Cody Rhodes joins the corporation as a slave to keep his job.


That will be Big Show I think.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CM Punk? Time to turn my tv off.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Mr. Punk is in the building


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It's clobbering time!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT POP! unk


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

PUNK TIME.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Biggest pop tonight goes to CM Punk.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



combolock said:


> *PREDICTION*- Cody Rhodes joins the corporation as a slave to keep his job.


Then HHH screws Sandow over for the WHC for Rhodes like he did with Bryan.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Should be interesting to see how they write him back into the company. Well, it _should_ be. Time will tell if creative can pull this storyline out as a whole, but so far it's pretty damned entertaining, and making me care about some people I haven't given a damn about in a long time, or never gave a damn about in the first place. I really have to give them props for that. That month or so break I took from the show probably didn't hurt either.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Mr. 9:00 aka cm punk ladies and gentlemen


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> CM Punk? Time to turn my tv off.


You're retarded


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

POP OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Love that graphic for Night of Champions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ok...the bastard looks good. Dammit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The IC title isn't on the line?


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

DAT POP unk


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> CM Punk? Time to turn my tv off *up*.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CURTIS AXEL IS ABOUT TO ARRIVE HAHAHA :axel


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So obviously Heyman's going to weasel his way out of fighting Punk?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So is the IC title on the line, because it's Night of Champions, all titles must be defended.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME.


Punk's not wrestling tonight apparently :lol


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Did they say or not if the ic title would be on the line?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



etta411 said:


> Mr. 9:00 aka cm punk ladies and gentlemen


But, but, it's 10:00.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Crowd has been good all night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> Well the crowd woke the fuck up.


Were you even watching the Cody Randy match? Damn, some you act like you're completely deaf.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Ugh this asshole...go away Punk..you overrated douche


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Ham and Egger said:


> The IC title isn't on the line?


Why would it be? It's not like every title has to be defended or something...


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Thank You Cody...this storyline is freaking money


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*CM Punk? Bleh. Wake me up when the Paul Heyman and the lesson teacher, Curtis Axel, arrive.*


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm surprised CM Punk is not involved in this coropation storyline. He hasn't even been on stage when the whole locker room was ordered. Not even a mention. Nothing.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

thank you for saving RAW tonight Punk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Off to my final piss break now!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

His screws are looses.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"OMG Punk's had a hair cut!"








#fangirl


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> CURTIS AXEL IS ABOUT TO ARRIVE HAHAHA :axel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> CURTIS AXEL IS ABOUT TO ARRIVE HAHAHA :axel


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Why would it be? It's not like every title has to be defended or something...


But that's the concept of the PPV.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

A fight AGAIN ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

:lmao that sounded lame as fuck.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Whole Rhodes getting fired thing imo has simply sorted out the elimination tag for Survivor Series. Bryan, Ziggler, Henry, Show and Rhodes vs Orton, Shield and probably Sandow given Rhodes' recent history. Not a bad way to come back and getting him involved here will get him legit over as a face.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i see a lot of Punk haters. you must love Cena. yeah i went there.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wannabe MMA fighter, GTFO Punk


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"I wouldn't even want to fight me right now." 

:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*No wrestling... no talking...... (while I'm standing here talking btw)*


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOORLD!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Great stuff from Punk as always.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

the biblical ass beating LMAO


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I don't care about CM Punk right now I already miss Cody Rhodes.

Also Damien Sandow is a fleabag who doesn't deserve to be involved in the corporation feud or Cody's business.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Crowd has been good all night.


And people thought Iowa would suck. They have been hot tonight. Great reactions for Bryan, Orton/Rhodes, and now Punk. Even PTP got a respectable reaction in their match.


Good passion from Punk. As has been the case in all of his mic work in this angle with Heyman.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bryan D. said:


> But that's the concept of the PPV.


... It was sarcasm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

One of these days...I'm going to wear a hoodie with no pants. Seriously.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Pandering! Face turn complete


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Same promos every week since his days in ROH. I wanna fighhhhht.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*He's doing alot of talking for not doing any talking.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

"You All have a VAGINA"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

the first time since this new face turn has Punk pandered to the crowd


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CM Punk incredibly stale these days


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cheap pop.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Were you even watching the Cody Randy match? Damn, some you act like you're completely deaf.


Much like WWE only remembers what it wants to remember, when it wants to remember it; a lot of people around here only hear what they want to hear, when they want to hear it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It's the grown men with the signs


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The crowd was going to suck, we said.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Iowa Hawkeye Logo FTW!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> Same promos every week since his days in ROH. I wanna fighhhhht.


I thought u turned ur TV off


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Hes starting to sound like cm cena


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Face CM Punk is an hypocrite. Remember what was said Pimp bomb II in January.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk pandering to the crowd?

Doesn't anyone remember his 2011 promo where he said the crowd was as big a problem as backstage politics?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Good promo from Punk, but it's clear he's killing as much time as he can.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

john cena is back?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> Same promos every week since his days in ROH. I wanna fighhhhht.


hearing that from a HHH fan is deeply ironic...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE GOAT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Will i not see it if I stream the ppv?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

CM Punk beating the ever living shit out of that jerk Paul Heyman? 

Yeah, I think I can live with it, lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Order a PPV? Really, Punk? unk2

Streams > All.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Watch out!!! Punk is about to unleash his Green Belt Jiujitsu


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



kakashi101 said:


> Wannabe MMA fighter, GTFO Punk


another Punk hater who loves Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This commercial promo.

This is going to lead to Heyman bringing in Corey Graves. A younger and tighter version of Punk. :ass


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So many sexual innuendos in this storyline


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's all he had to say? LAMEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Cult of Personality!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Well, that was quick.

DAT PANDERING.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

how is this handicap match, not a No DQ match?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

You showed us this an hour ago!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That's it? No rebuttal from Paul?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Bavles said:


> Did they say or not if the ic title would be on the line?


No. Heyman's life is though.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

loved it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Eulonzo said:


>


Other than blonde ROH Punk, nothing tops this.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They have shown way too many replays this episode.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Replaying this promo package again? :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm glad I get to watch this again.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They are replaying the shit out of this video


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> One of these days...I'm going to wear a hoodie with no pants. Seriously.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fuck I missed the promo (nature was calling). How was it?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Raw and Smackdown feels so much better without Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*That was a pretty boring promo. I expect a lot more from Punk.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I'm the IC champion and he's the Paul Heyman!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Promo...then a video package promo recapping what the fuck he just spoke about in a live promo?
Ok then.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Gee, first time I've seen this.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Hopefully they will show us this one more time before raw goes off the air, just in case i forget what happened last week.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

How many times does this need to be recapped?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dem Breaking Bad references be a plenty


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

crowd went nuts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Yeah that was a platonic relationship.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

All this because Punk couldn't beat Lesner?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Guess they don't have that much else planned because they're just killing time now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk still in the ring?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

why is he still out there? :drake1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Wait, Punk is still out there?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Cm punk is on the verge of breaking bad haaa


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They really want us to think Curtis Axel is worth a shit. He isn't though and I can't wait for him to go away.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Lol was Punk just standing there while the promo was playing?


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

enough with the replays, we get it. Punk vs. Heyman. Best In The World will break faces. damn that was a good one. :lol:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Vince probably just saw Breaking Bad for the first time last night.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk is breaking bad...? Oh coleee


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Never understood why they had kendo sticks under the ring. Why would they ever need one.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Emotion Blur said:


> Replaying this promo package again? :lmao


Gotta sell that PPV somehow...


----------



## andy8888 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Here's a Big Show crying icon if anyone wants it:

imgur.com/th3PMtl.png


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SJFC said:


> So many sexual innuendos in this storyline












:lmao


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why was Punk still in the ring? wtf?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk how could you breaks Heymans heart so much feels


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I don't understand, why is Punk still in the ring?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

4 actual matches tonight so far?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SJFC said:


> So many sexual innuendos in this storyline


They really should've upped the homosexual undertones of this feud by making Curtis Axel come out bragging about being Heyman's new BFF. Always throwing his arm around his shoulder, bragging to Punk about the times they spend together, etc. Act like the asshole new boyfriend making the old one jealous. Though I guess that'd have required Axel to show some personality.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This package again. :lmao

Good promo by Punk, and he got the pop of the night, but it was the weakest night of the feud so far. Nothing happened, but I guess one off weak was to be expected after the last awesome two they've had.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

fpalm *I hate that commercial.*


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Up until the day after WM, CM Punk was on a level beyond the WWE Championship, facing the undertaker at WM and doing what ever the fuck he wanted not following the script. Now he's back to square one. Upper Midcard


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

1000 Most Awesome Things

huh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That song is actually........................... Awesome! :troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wonder if Heyman is going to team up with Punk's past lovers (Daffney, Tracy Brooks, Maria, Kelly Kelly, Beth Phoenix) to get revenge.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

wow, punk selling night of champions with that old school style. excellent promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The shocking end of the Big Show's storyline is just Vince looking in a mirror, tears streaming down his face, whispering "I still don't really know what ironclad means".


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> One of these days...I'm going to wear a hoodie with no pants. Seriously.


Are you going to pull off a reverse George Zimmerman? I'm #allin


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Punk looked extra delicious tonight.

"My body is ready."
"Let me hire a traffic conductor to direct your dong into my ass."
"Your penis is the paint brush. Your semen is the paint. My face is the canvas."

Among other perverse thoughts in my head.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Swa9ga said:


> Why was Punk still in the ring? wtf?


i was very confused about that as well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That Punk promo was lame.

My friend is at the show tonight, he said they were doing the "YES" chant in the parking lot, before the arena opened..

and Dat Pop.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Definitely a good promo from Punk. Heyman doing a good job aswell.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I would rather have Brock and Heyman vs Punk than Curtis Axcellent.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Alright. Now, where's AJ?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> "My body is ready."


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



WoWoWoKID said:


> Up until the day after WM, CM Punk was on a level beyond the WWE Championship, facing the undertaker at WM and doing what ever the fuck he wanted not following the script. Now he's back to square one. Upper Midcard


hes in the second most important storyline...hes co mainevent. Axel is purely there as a plot device. the true tension is between him and heyman. heyman is a legendary figure within wrestling, its hardly irrelevant or a 'downgrade'.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

It has been one hell of a show.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I wonder if Steph and Hunter will be at Mayweather fight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Punk looked extra delicious tonight.
> 
> "My body is ready."
> "Let me hire a traffic conductor to direct your dong into my ass."
> ...


...Yeah. THAT was the end of the discussion right there. Turn out the lights. :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

*HEEL TURN COMING!*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show turns heel again..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The Punk-Heyman angle is starting to drag TBH. It seems kind of pointless and insignificant compared to the Corporation angle, I want Punk and Heyman to get involved in that now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why would a competitor NOT want to compete in the first place?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that a Divas segment is next.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> That Punk promo was lame.
> 
> My friend is at the show tonight, he said they were doing the "YES" chant in the parking lot, before the arena opened..
> 
> and Dat Pop.


I missed the whole segment, I take it it wasn't that great? What was bad about it?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This segment does not need to happen. Just go out and fight Big Show.

Jesus christ.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

that was a promo you'd hear in the golden age of wrestling. thousands of kids right now telling their parents they wanna see what he's gonna do to heyman at night of champions.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show Heel turn is definitely happening tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

12 year old Stephanie hanging out with 16 year old Big Show is still a hilarious lie to me.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

fpalm Stop doing that crap WWE!!!!!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Show getting emotional.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Why are they having Bryan act like an ass?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



xD7oom said:


> Big Show turns heel again..


uhhhhh, then again after the ending on SD last week, it was definitely leading that way


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryans coming across as a dick


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Punk looked extra delicious tonight.
> 
> "My body is ready."
> "Let me hire a traffic conductor to direct your dong into my ass."
> ...


THJ, you're peoples and all but...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Daniel Bryan & Big Show are friends? Since when?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bryan giving no love to that nig.......... :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Dat 45 second win! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

The GOAT Diva!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

WWE got show looking so soft.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

just call this show WWE Monday Night Recap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Big Show updated the Tat I see. :lol
Dat' Aj Bomb!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Punk looked extra delicious tonight.
> 
> "My body is ready."
> "Let me hire a traffic conductor to direct your dong into my ass."
> ...


:vince2 :angle2


:woolcock


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

That promo sounds much better without the annoying Bellas noise.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Those muted Bella's... HAHAHAHA


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Please don't cry again Big Show.:lmao


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

THE PIPEBOMB


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I approve of Bryan pulling out the diagram and reminding Big Show where is testicles are located.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Summer of AJ!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i'm pretty sure Natalya is winning this, though i would love it if Brie won, but they're both heels, so i know that won't happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KO Bossy said:


> I missed the whole segment, I take it it wasn't that great? What was bad about it?


It was just kind of pointless, and he mentioned something about beating up Heyman for the fans who bought his tshirt tonight. Kind of...pandering.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

UhUhUhUhUh..LIGHT IT UP


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Bella wins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So this is all for the E show. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

And the show starts to go downhill.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

AJ!!! :mark: :homer :cena5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

They need to change AJ's music-It doesn't fit.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

bryan being a total dick there...lol


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

No Bella's please...just let Nattie win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Nattie better win this shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> One of these days...I'm going to wear a hoodie with no pants. Seriously.


Pics or it didn't happen! :byran


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Why are they having Bryan act like an ass?


He's not being an ass. Just cut a serious promo. He don't need Show's charity. Same way as he did not need Cena's.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Apex Predator said:


> WWE got show looking so soft.


I believe you mean SAWFT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

So AJ is going to drop the title to Brie than?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

And AJ getting a reaction... they really need a good rival for her and we could really have something special.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

And this is awful.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

God damn bladder, you couldn't have waited until this segment to go?!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Naomi kicked out of Brie's finisher at 1 lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

For the love of god don't let the Bella win it's good for business if she doesn't win


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Naomi's weave is laid.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

True dat, AJ. True dat.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh, snap, AJ's on the HHH bandwagon? I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



SP103 said:


> They need to change AJ's music-It doesn't fit.


it's much better than the first theme WWE gave her (the one they play for the Divas coming out to the ring before a commercial break)


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Botch by Naomi...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I swear I'm going to lose my shit if I hear "good for business" again.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Nobody around the ring is deserving of the title.

As AJ sits around the ring.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

AJ said "good for business." DRINK.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That unintentional AJ face turn.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What random diva will face AJ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Is this going to be the "What's good for business" era. They are really hammering that in.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's a 2/3's chance that Brie Bella doesn't win. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



CoverD said:


> Botch by Naomi...


what botch?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

What's with AJ being all over-dramatic?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

This is a botchmania episode in the making. Divas, Black Ref, Sharpshooters, roll ups, wedgies...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Fucking Iowa cheering for the Total Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

Oh god. All the praise I had for AJ is now gone. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

This is awful.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



abrown0718 said:


> THJ, you're peoples and all but...


*****, if I could Rep you again. :ti


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

There's no DQ in a triple threat match! Why is the ref calling for the bell?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

AJ gotta love crazy chicks unk2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

i wasn't expecting that to happen during the match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Black ref out there... surprise surprise.


Oh no crowd you were doing so good, don't boo AJ over the Total Divas cast.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*

I thought triple threat matches had no dq?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Nattie just gave Brie a huge wedgie. Damn, that was hot. Nice ass.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I love AJ so much more now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

A DQ in a triple threat? What?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

They jumping that girl son


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Complete fuckery.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

This is so terrible.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Dark Church said:


> That unintentional AJ face turn.


Right? :lmao


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

This is the worst shit EVER.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Just kicking shit out of AJ


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Does Namoi wear butt pads?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

fpalm Terrible just terrible.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*










this fuckery


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

This isn't pg. It's a gangbang.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I think AJ is legit hurt.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KO Bossy said:


> I missed the whole segment, I take it it wasn't that great? What was bad about it?


I mean, as I said, besides Punk getting reaction of the night, nothing else to really talk about. The segment as a whole was just good. Just seemed like Punk was stalling for time though, and they just put him out there for the sake of having something in the feud happening, without actually having him directly interact with Paul and Axel for a third week straight.

It wasn't a must-see segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Look at this cluster :lol Be a STAR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

The fuck happened to her? :lmao
Nattie choke her out?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

AJ voice sounds like she is gonna cry always,dat emotion.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I guess all four of them. lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Why is Cameron just standing there

WHY IS JOJO THERE


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Fuck sake, black ref. Get your shit together, man.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

i see now, it's going to be a fatal four way match at NOCs for the Divas title


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Fucking retarded...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> It was just kind of pointless, and he mentioned something about beating up Heyman for the fans who bought his tshirt tonight. Kind of...pandering.


Oh...that's too bad. 

Maybe this was just an off week, the past few episodes have been really good for the Heyman/Punk feud.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Natalya chocked her out lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Someone help poor AJ! :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

What the fuck was taht...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

#AJALL, and AJ's the heel? Sure. SURE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

ummm... okay then?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

So is AJ suppose to be a face here??


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

*Can we just relegate all Divas beside AJ, Kaitlyn, and the ones in NXT to Total Divas? They're bad at everything. They can't even do a beat down convincingly.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



TripleG said:


> I think AJ is legit hurt.


If she is, receipt paid.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

What the hell went on right there?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I can't with this sheeeet


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So that means Naomi wins?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Pretty Bella was waiting to jump a bitch.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> *****, if I could Rep you again. :ti


I'll rep him for you. lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I seriously can't believe AJ is dropping the title.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

thefuck was that? lol


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Did Nattie legit choke her out?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I guess AJ is the new black.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

That was bad. That was really bad.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Drinking game. Take a shot every time they say "good for business."


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Snapdragon said:


> Why is Cameron just standing there
> 
> WHY IS JOJO THERE


"WHY IS JOJO THERE" - Justin Gabriel

"WHY IS JOJO THERE" - everyone


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

AJ deserved it.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Um...isn't AJ the heel?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

"She just had five women beat her up"

Natty + Naomi + Brie = 5 women, apparently.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

That was an awful beatdown.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Is it just me, or did they just kill AJ's momentum with that atrocity?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



KO Bossy said:


> Oh...that's too bad.
> 
> Maybe this was just an off week, the past few episodes have been really good for the Heyman/Punk feud.


Yeah. If Bryan gave the promo that Punk gave tonight, you'd be destroying Bryan, :lol Put it that way.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Nattie choked her? Oh yesss! Lol


----------



## OrtonMARK (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

That. Was. Awful.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> *****, if I could Rep you again. :ti





abrown0718 said:


> THJ, you're peoples and all but...


Let me savor that moment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Nattie so choked Tatoo out. Holy hell. :lmao


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

So who is the heel ?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Arcade said:


> So that means Naomi wins?


that would make too much sense for the WWE, but it seems like the ref just ended the match with no winner


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



minhtam1638 said:


> Is it just me, or did they just kill AJ's momentum with that atrocity?


Totally. What a fuckery.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Gotta love WWE. "So you know AJ, the only relevant Diva we have and that amazing promo she cut last week? Uhhh, how about we make her sound dumb on commentary and have her run in for no reason during a triple threat match just to get her ass kicked by three women! And while we're add it, we'll have a triple threat match somehow end in DQ!"


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



PGSucks said:


> That was bad. That was really bad.


Good for business, though :HHH2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Snapdragon said:


> Why is Cameron just standing there
> 
> *WHY IS JOJO THERE*


Dunno, but I AIN'T MAD AT IT!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Damn, those total divas couldn't even sell a beatdown properly. Fire them all and leave AJ, Kaitlyn, Layla and Aksana.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Just came back. What happened in that backstage segment or whatever it was with Big Show? Only thing worthwhile I've missed it seems.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Did she actually choke her out?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Got to be one of the worst beatdowns that i've ever seen, just cut 98 percent of the Divas roster and replace it with credible talent or scrap it entirely.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

weird raws are weird... idk how to look at this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I find it funny WWE has Buffalo Wild Wings as a sponsor. 

I don't know about around the US but my local Buffalo Wild Wings shows the WWE pay per views-and according to the waitress and bartenders they don't pay WWE anything for it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck sake, black ref. Get your shit together, man.


He probably been smokin dank with RVD and Ricardo.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Natti was just bear hugging her, not choking her. Brie took her down pretty hard and it seemed AJ and Brie were stiffing each other hard.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Got to be one of the worst beatdowns that i've ever seen, just cut 98 percent of the Divas roster and replace it with credible talent or scrap it entirely.


Just keep AJ and build around that


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

More Los Matadores vignettes. fpalm


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Total Divas continued to do all it can to destroy what is left of the respect the Divas have. We get a pretty good AJ/Kaitlyn feuds with good matches. Now we get girls who can't even execute a beatdown correctly.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Silent Alarm said:


> Did she actually choke her out?


She can kick a man's ass too. WWE dropped the ball with Nat.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I can't wait for Primo and Epico

OLEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Did they forget they already aired the Matadores promo, or are they just really planning on pushing them this much?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

No RVD?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Let me savor that moment.


:lol You KNEW that shit was coming, we cool & all but hot damn! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Dem Puerto Rican matadors.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Emotion Blur said:


> Gotta love WWE. "So you know AJ, the only relevant Diva we have and that amazing promo she cut last week? Uhhh, how about we make her sound dumb on commentary and have her run in for no reason during a triple threat match just to get her ass kicked by three women! And while we're add it, we'll have a triple threat match somehow end in DQ!"


All that AJ promo was was just a setup to the Total Divas women beating her and one will walk away with the title.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

The savior is here.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



NikkiSixx said:


> #AJALL, and AJ's the heel? Sure. SURE.


TBH, is anyone in this feud a face? I love Total Divas, but most of those women don't come off as faces on that show. AJ is actually like a heel, but her promo from last week resonates with a lot of fans.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

i wonder how long it will take Sandow to cash in that briefcase? i would say a long time since that's his own custom briefcase


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Oh NOWWWWW Sandow appears.... lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Did I miss Natalya goin Wayne Brady on AJ?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

If a match didn't have AJ in it, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

they run like 3 promos for them a week...and their outfits look like something from Halloween...thefaq?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Yay RVD is here :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Oh great new talent to eventually headline WWE Superstars.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Why the fuck does RVD need an announcer?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

No, not Sandow/RVD again. Sandow's gonna lose... again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

GOD DAMN IT WE DON'T WANT SURVIVOR SERIES FOR A 3rd FUCKING TIME IN BOSTON. 

Can we get a REAL pay per view? What are we fucking garbage to WWE?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Is it time for Sandow to job to RVD for the second time in the past week?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Sandow jobbing again. :sad:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

RVD's personal ring announcer and drug mule, Ricardo R.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrob. I like him.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Sandow must love that Cody's gone.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Okay, so I love my Total Divas, but I don't need it to interfere with the actual Diva's division.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I feel like the good parts of the show are being outweighed by how does any of this make any goddamn sense


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I love the intro to rvds theme


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao forgot there was even a fued for the WHC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

That tongue role for Van Dams name


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Not once, but twice. Sandow is going to job to RVD twice.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



H.I.M. said:


> Why the fuck does RVD need an announcer?


Haven't you been following the storyline?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

It's not like AJ knows how to properly tap out, so why would she want to defend her Divas title?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

RVD really doesn't need a personal ring announcer, i preferred when RVD has his name called out during the entrance, so you can do the hand gesture at the entrance along with RVD


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Pairing Ricardo and RVD is so illogical and forced that it hurts my brain. It even looks stupid when you see them together on TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

:lmao Ricardo looks like a random RVD mark when he wears that shirt.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I'm still amazed how RVD joins WWE, gets a push and is the #1 contender in barely 2 months removed from holding the X-Division title.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Ricardo is really annoying.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

One of a KIND!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Dark Church said:


> Total Divas continued to do all it can to destroy what is left of the respect the Divas have. We get a pretty good AJ/Kaitlyn feuds with good matches. Now we get girls who can't even execute a beatdown correctly.


This.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



SP103 said:


> GOD DAMN IT WE DON'T WANT SURVIVOR SERIES FOR A 3rd FUCKING TIME IN BOSTON.
> 
> Can we get a REAL pay per view? What are we fucking garbage to WWE?


I reckon you'll want this one. Survivor Series could be really good this year.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I wish RVD would loose Ricardo. His entrance is much better without him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

GOAT be jobbing again. 

Cause it's _good for business_ :HHH2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The NOC match card graphics look pretty badass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Silent Alarm said:


> Did she actually choke her out?


That's what it looked like to me. The last 30 seconds looked way too chaotic/sloppy and legit for them to be acting....and we know they aren't great actors.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



H.I.M. said:


> Why the fuck does RVD need an announcer?


at this point, i'm really hoping Ricardo turns his back on RVD, so that RVD can go back to not having an announcer during his entrances


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

RVD :mark: 

Also, glad Damien is "pleased" with Cody being fired.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Clique said:


> Oh great new talent to eventually headline WWE Superstars.


Who watches that show anyways .. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Sandrone to do that JOB! Sucks WWE won't take the breifcase off on that waste of space.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

SP103 said:


> GOD DAMN IT WE DON'T WANT SURVIVOR SERIES FOR A 3rd FUCKING TIME IN BOSTON.
> 
> Can we get a REAL pay per view? What are we fucking garbage to WWE?


You are actually bitching about getting one of the big 4 again? You deserve Battleground now just for bitching.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

RVD wins at NOC and Sandow cashes in immediately.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Cole...fucking idiot


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Sandow jobbing to RVD again (didn't he on Smackdown)

Literally pathetic.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yeah. If Bryan gave the promo that Punk gave tonight, you'd be destroying Bryan, :lol Put it that way.


That bad, huh? Were there any cheesy jokes like ham sandwich or clown shoes? I'm hoping to god there weren't. I can tolerate pandering, but the jokes are what really get me. That's why Bryan calling Orton twinkle toes last week was so groan worthy.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

"You don't wanna argue with me because you know I'm right."

Oh shit, Cole is going hard.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Amber B said:


> Oh god. All the praise I had for AJ is now gone. :lmao


Damn  lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

It's no surprise the Divas suck. It's not like they're wrestlers. They're models that WWE picked from a modeling website.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I reckon you'll want this one. Survivor Series could be really good this year.


Yeah we get the Miracle return of Cena @ Survivor Series-Mr. Boston himself..

From Tampon Bay, FL.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

JBL has gone downhill fast.. He's almost as bad as Cole at this point.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Robert Barone is here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Can RVD and dat ass go back to Cali now?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

*LOL did Del Rio just get some heat? *:clap


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

El diablo,el campeon de peso completo LOL this commentators...


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Del Rio needs to drop the title.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

ADR is here, time to change the channel.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Amber B said:


> That's what it looked like to me. The last 30 seconds looked way too chaotic/sloppy and legit for them to be acting....and we know they aren't great actors.





Silent Alarm said:


> Did she actually choke her out?


No, she was just bear hugging her, keeping her down because she was being to stiff and wild.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Apex Predator said:


> Del Rio needs to drop the title.


i highly agree


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

They should just turn Ricardo into a sidekick superhero character. El Diabetos.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

well RAW has bored me to the point of almost falling asleep.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

survivor series is in boston and its saying the main even is champ Orton vs Daniel Bryan

so maybe HHH screws over DB at NOC then HHH vs DB as the Oct PPV to set up DB getting his last shot at the title at survivor series and finally getting the title again?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



SP103 said:


> Yeah we get the Miracle return of Cena @ Survivor Series-Mr. Boston himself..
> 
> From Tampon Bay, FL.


Ha! Well I don't think you'll get Cena. The way things are going you'll get Cody Rhodes I bet. New face so better than Cena


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Is it best for business? :HHH2

Or worst for business?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Just got here. Anything important happen?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

I almost forgot Del Rio was still WHC :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Sandow looking a little chubby


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Apex Predator said:


> Del Rio needs to drop the title.


Just to pick it back up again?:vince6


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Loving this match


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

RVD's still a slow bastard.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I decided to rewind and watch the beatdown again. Natalya didn't choke her out. I think Brie may have been throwing some stiff shots though. It all still looked really bad as well.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Last two matches have slowed Raw down. Any predictions how the main event is going end up?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait to hear Metalingus next week!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The first two hours flew by while the third hour is dragging.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

No one over 40 should ever try to make a topical joke. This is what we learn from Raw.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Vince will come back and turn face again, we all know this will happen.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



Cyon said:


> Just got here. Anything important happen?


Cody's fired by HHH
Show's poor as fuck (ala HBK/JBL angle) so has to go against Bryan later tonight
Punk did another promo, after saying he didn't need to say any more
The total diva's gangbanged AJ (not as good as it sounds)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Just to pick it back up again?:vince6


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] sell by RVD.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cyon said:


> Just got here. Anything important happen?


Cody Rhodes got fired for losing to Orton.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Nice match


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

that match is boring and i actually forgot del rio was champ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Dark Church said:


> I decided to rewind and watch the beatdown again. Natalya didn't choke her out. I think Brie may have been throwing some stiff shots though. It all still looked really bad as well.


Brie did look like she got popped in the face and she was stiff going after AJ after AJ did the run in. That beatdown looked terrible whatever happened. Cannot imagine how the match is going to go.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Just to pick it back up again?:vince6


Yeah we know Vince got a boner for El Diablo aka Del Rio.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Good For Business*

Third hour has been terrible so far like I'd rather swing in front of a wall for a full hour than make it through this.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That match bored me to tears.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

RVD! :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

What's the point of having the WHC MiTB winner lose all the time?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

4 star frog splash at best


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

RVD beating every midcarders is the reason you need jobber matches back in wrestling


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



ruderick said:


> Last two matches have slowed Raw down. Any predictions how the main event is going end up?












:bryan rton


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

RVD is great


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Can the world title go to someone I actually give a shit about? Del rio is by far the most over pushed person in the company


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I hope Show doesn't turn heel.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Anyone even remotely care about this feud or Del Rio... That's what I thought.


----------



## Paradise (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

RVD disgusts me. He never will put anyone over and he never will do anything but steal the spotlight. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



ruderick said:


> Last two matches have slowed Raw down. Any predictions how the main event is going end up?


Show keeps hesitating to touch Bryan, HHH comes out gets in his face and gets ko'd

Big show/hhh at noc


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



wrestle_champion said:


> What's the point of having the WHC MiTB winner lose all the time?


Ziggler lost a lot when he was Mr. MITB


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Time to turn the big show into the corp heel?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Tonight? Show-Bryan isn't next? What the fuck else is there?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



wrestle_champion said:


> What's the point of having the WHC MiTB winner lose all the time?


To make sure his title reign's a failure and then drop him back in the midcard like MITB never happened.



> Ziggler lost a lot when he was Mr. MITB


Yup.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Paradise said:


> RVD disgusts me. He never will put anyone over and he never will do anything but steal the spotlight. It's pretty pathetic.


Because he writes the fucking matches right?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Chrome said:


> Tonight? Show-Bryan isn't next? What the fuck else is there?


We the people vs the Uso's perhaps.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Paradise said:


> RVD disgusts me. He never will put anyone over and he never will do anything but steal the spotlight. It's pretty pathetic.


He's going to put Del Rio over at NOC-NO way he's holding the belt. Plus he's just squashing the MITB holder. Happens all the time...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Gambit said:


> Can the world title go to someone I actually give a shit about? Del rio is by far the most over pushed person in the company


I feel like it's the toughest title to predict where it's gonna go next...

Christian lost
RVD will lose
Cody's gone for the time being


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Quasar said:


> I hope Show doesn't turn heel.


that makes 2 of us


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course the show got boring we got Total Divas and Del Rio. No one kills momentum as quick. Miz comes close though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Just unify the US, IC and WHC titles and turn it into the basic bitch belt.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

They botched that promo for SD!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Raw needs Cesaro


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Paradise said:


> RVD disgusts me. He never will put anyone over and he never will do anything but steal the spotlight. It's pretty pathetic.


Sandow doesn't need to win any matches, his feud just got fired tonight.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GTA V commercial!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GTA AD!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GTA V! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GTA V ad :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I hardly play video games anymore but I'm stoked for gta v


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The hype for GTA 5 is killing me.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Chrome said:


> Tonight? Show-Bryan isn't next? What the fuck else is there?


Another example of bullying with


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



KuritaDavion said:


> To make sure his title reign's a failure and then drop him back in the midcard like MITB never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.


Booking 101. MITB always job until they cash in and all champions bar WWE champ lose none title matches. It's weird.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

We need a Wyatt/RVD feud. Imagine after every Wyatt promo, RVD's reaction is "Woah, far out man." :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GTA5 commercial


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

WWE burying MLB.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Clem said:


> Raw needs Cesaro


I was just scratching my head trying to figure out who gets put in the jobber segment before the main event. 

It does need Cesaro.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

fatal 4 way


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hmm I though GTA V would be on Xbox One. 

Too bad the last one sucked. Bunch of Romanian accents I couldn't understand.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

called it, a Fatal 4 Way match for NOC


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

A fatal four way? With those four? Disaster incoming.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Fatal 4 way Divas match? Talk about a cluster fuck..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So who did Kaitlyn piss off and why?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

god damn it the Bella is winning the belt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hey, that EXCLUSIVE footage that you can only see on the WWE App? HERE IT IS!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*










...that our programming will get murdered next week when Monday Night Football returns?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol "I love big e langstons thigh" sign


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cool. AJ facing the 3 best of the Total Divas cast.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Gotta complete GTA IV and liberty city stories in 15 days


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

What the hell happened to Kaitlyn? Has she been seen since SummerSlam?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GTA 5 looks great. Hopefully they take it a bit less seriously than they have the past few games.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

What is Raw's secondary theme song? Not "The Night" by Kromestatik but the one we hear before commercials sometimes. If you know it can you PM me the information (this thread moves fast, I might not catch your answer if you reply to this post). Thanks!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Hypno said:


> We need a Wyatt/RVD feud. Imagine after every Wyatt promo, RVD's reaction is "Woah, far out man." :mark:


_"Far out, have a nice trip, dude!"_


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I'd love to see them in a fatal 4 way although not in a wrestling match.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Bryan D. said:


> fatal 4 way


All about them ratings. :vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I miss my two favs wrestling :cody rton2


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CODY GOT FIRED WTF?!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



TripleG said:


> Hey, that EXCLUSIVE footage that you can only see on the WWE App? HERE IT IS!!!


It's funny since with all the promoting they do for the app, they give all the content away. :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Diva fatal 4 way? Okay I guess.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The state of the Divas division right now is just


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

YES! FATAL 4-WAY AT NOC FOR THE DIVAS STRAP! AJ STILL HAS A CHANCE TO SNEAK OUT A VICTORY!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



TehJerichoFan said:


> So who did Kaitlyn piss off and why?


good question


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Shit's crazy, RAW started off on fucking jet fuel. Awesome pacing.

Now? Show's running on Unleaded with a dash of moonshine. :jay

Cody Rhodes kayfabe promo killa. :ti


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Anyone who didn't know; Barrett's not on here because he's in the UK renewing his Visa


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody is not really fired. i see him coming back very soon.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Choke2Death said:


> _"Far out, have a nice trip, dude!"_


Truth :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Pipe bomb!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Going in dry!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Osht. Cody droppin the pipebomb.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Rhodes :clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

They put him in paint and has never been the same :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Goldust was a bigger star than Dustin Rhodes could ever be Cody


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Epic promo from Cody


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

great promo by Cody!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hey Cody...

WHAT?!?!?! lol. 


Joking aside though, that was an AWESOME speech by Cody. Whoa.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:clap Well done Cody!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody's doing well here. Rhodes vs McMahons


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

BuryMania!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Poor Cody


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody with dat emotion. :clap

I smell a big push once he returns via the Rumble.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:mark: that Cody promo

hit me all in the feels


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Rhodes is a pretty good actor.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That was the best promo Rhodes cut in the WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol, are they going do this every week?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

A lot of kayfabe breaking tonight. I like it.... just hope they don't abuse it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Great promo by Cody.

I'm wondering what R Truth and Alberto are talking about haha.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Del Rio shooting the shit with R-Truth. Dat kayfabe. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody has made me a fan.
Those brows. Dem DSL's.


JoJo :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That Layla :yum:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

See Josh, this is why ppl enjoyed what Ryback did to you last week


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

so does the entire roster come out on stage to watch the main event from now on?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Ace promo by Rhodes! I was hoping he'd beat the fucking shit out Josh for asking a dumb question like that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Rhodes needs a push when he gets back.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Ryback should be in the back of the roster.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

JBL YOU'RE BEING MIC'D YOU DON'T HAVE TO YELL OVER THE TOP OF EVERYONE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Good promo by Cody. (Y)


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

LOL!! JoJo almost fell off the stage!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Some intensity from Cody right there


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Really good promo from Cody. Over the top in delivery, but overall really good.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Another episode of Hunter Hearst Hitler.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I don't think I've ever been a big fan of Cody, but in one episode I'm rooting for him so hard.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

JoJo just gave Big E a little touch there. Think he is hittin that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

"Mid-season finale" makes no brainsense.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why is jojo out there :lol


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Isn't Cody a trained actor?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Anyone who didn't know; Barrett's not on here because he's in the UK renewing his Visa


He should switch to American Express :troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Amber B said:


> Just unify the US, IC and WHC titles and turn it into the basic bitch belt.


yeah call it the world jobber title belt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This storyline is now involving Cody Rhodes in an AWESOME way.

I don't know how anyone can hate on this storyline. Unless, you're just a hater.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The entire fatal 4 way match should just be on botchamania.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Poor JoJo had me in stitches right there.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Good promo by Cody


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Clem said:


> Raw needs Cesaro


Thank you!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

CODY should've pulled a Henry and been like BABY IM COMING HOME 

Layla in that dress. :ass


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

wow, i realized something. HHH is a Ric Flair wannabe. remember when Flair ran WCW. he was a complete asshole. this is rehased WCW all over again. damn you Vince Russo.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody's gonna be a great ass face, I know it, that promo had so much emotion.


Why do they need to bring out everyone every week?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Jo Jo can't even stand. Total Divas keep proving how useless you all are.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Del Rio a heel breaking Kayfabe and joking around with R-Truth a face on the ramp.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Great promo by Cody btw.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



The Sandrone said:


> Really good promo from Cody. Over the top in delivery, but overall really good.


Over the top?

In kayfabe he just got fired, I'd say it's justified


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I don't know how anyone can hate on this storyline. Unless, you're just a hater.


Most likely a bitter Punk lover.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody's promo was awesome!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Great Rhodes promo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Holy shit Rhodes with a great promo


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Excited for Cody's return now. He seems like he is going to get the push he deserves.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Guar said:


> Why is jojo out there :lol


Dunno....

*....BUT I AIN'T MAD!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



PhilThePain said:


> He should switch to American Express :troll


WOMP WOMP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Jojo isn't useless anymore. Her awkward ass is giving me life. :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> Cody's gonna be a great ass face, I know it, that promo had so much emotion.
> 
> 
> Why do they need to bring out everyone every week?


A great assface?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody's going to be over as fuck when he comes back. DAT PROMO! :cody


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody enjoy the honeymoon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody going places when he returns


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol at ADR and R-Truth casual convo there, Cody just cut his best promo, sucks that he does at the beginning of his hiatus >_<


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why is Punk never there with the other superstars?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

JoJo's only out there because she was all like "I smell Gabriel around here"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



jediknight52501 said:


> wow, i realized something. HHH is a Ric Flair wannabe.


Pretty sure we found that one out during Evolution.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



VRsick said:


> JoJo just gave Big E a little touch there. Think he is hittin that.


"oh she's broken in half"


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



World's Best said:


> A great assface?


:lol


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

i am giving some major props to Cody for that Promo. that was amazing. i hope he takes the Title next year. can't wait for the Royal Rumble now.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Anyone who didn't know; Barrett's not on here because he's in the UK renewing his Visa


Who cares about that jobber?lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cody Rhodes with that tag team alongisde Ted DiBiase to join TNA.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

THE RATED R SUPERSTAR. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

YOU THINK YOU KNOW ME

Oh damn I just marked for no reason. Damn the WWE


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



World's Best said:


> A great assface?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

EDGE :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Damn JoJo is a spinner


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Nfl seasons here, time to bring back names from the past.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Edge's theme is still fucking boss. :edge


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Pacmanboi said:


> Cody's gonna be a great ass face, I know it, that promo had so much emotion.
> 
> 
> Why do they need to bring out everyone every week?


Screentime??


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Is Hunter going have every wrestler in the back come out to watch Bryan wrestle every Monday night?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Anyone interested the Pre-sale code for Survivor Series which works now for tickets on Ticketmaster.com is "survivor".

Loge $90, Club $140, Floor $422. Balcony is mostly sold out $65.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Here comes the beard.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 9s
Forcing the WWE locker room to watch @WWEDanielBryan matches isn't the worst idea in the world. #RAWTonight

Yep. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Anyone who didn't know; Barrett's not on here because he's in the UK renewing his Visa


Thanks for the update, I was wondering where he was.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Orton looked so sinister there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

LOL @ Fandango.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



jediknight52501 said:


> i am giving some major props to Cody for that Promo. that was amazing. i hope he takes the Title next year. can't wait for the Royal Rumble now.


:kobe Thought you were turning the TV off and going to bed after changing your tampon?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Omega_VIK said:


> Is Hunter going have every wrestler in the back come out to watch Bryan wrestle?


It's the best way for them to learn how to wrestle. :yes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Fandango with those pants :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Zack Ryder!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Omega_VIK said:


> Is Hunter going have every wrestler in the back come out to watch Bryan wrestle?


Wrestling 101 with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

lol @ Zack Jobber.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Zack Ryder got 10 seconds of tv time on RAW!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big E is sandwiched between the bitches. Goddman, this dude would absolutely WRECK THEM APART.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Omega_VIK said:


> Is Hunter going have every wrestler in the back come out to watch Bryan wrestle every Monday night?


They've gotta learn somehow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hey, there's Zack Ryder! And he thought he wasn't going to be on Raw tonight!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Man i miss Edge


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Zack Ryder got 10 seconds of tv time on RAW!!!


WWE APP got more TV time.

:vince


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Ryback staring down Big Show kinda hard there, lol.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Has Bryan trimmed his beard down a bit?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Cyon said:


> Fandango with those pants :lol


They are Jizz track pants.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryder got a haircut.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

A big show match?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Triple H should have a "Best For The Business" shirt the way Punk has a Best In The World shirt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Would be awesome if Show turned heel. He's a much better heel than face, IMO.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

*The Big Show is looking pretty scrawny next to







*


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show back in the Main Event!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Bryan D. said:


> Cody Rhodes with that tag team alongisde Ted DiBiase to join TNA.


"I am Cody Runnels and he is Teddy Deebas...we are the INHERITANCE....and welcome to the IMPACT ZONE!"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

It's the "Get up off your ass and watch" era.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hoping that they dont go with the obvious Show heel turn and instead and have Show knock out Triple H and rebel, but that would hurt Triple H's ego wouldn't it and of course he has to bury someone tonight.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why he hell is Big Show maineventing in 2013?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Is it time for the monthly Big Show turn yet?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



SPCDRI said:


> Triple H should have a "Best For The Business" shirt the way Punk has a Best In The World shirt.


At this point, I'd buy it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Oh for fucks sake Show, let Bryan land a kick, lie down on the mat and let the ref count to 3. It aint that hard.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hey Big Show


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show needs to just kick his ass already


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Bryan not giving a shit about what Big Show has to say.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Wheres the shield?this is boring.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

now Big Show is fighting


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

If Big Show turns heel, he would have only been a face for like what? 3 weeks?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

"Let's yell a lot because drama"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Watch Big Show get another heel turn tonight


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

What if big show KO punched himself? SWERVE


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I don't wanna hurt you! :roode


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

i smell an RKO to finish RAW again tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Big E is sandwiched between the bitches. Goddman, this dude would absolutely WRECK THEM APART.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

If Big Show turns heel right now...:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

C'mon Show.... you're paid to wrestle.........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That 1992 Real World camera angle.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Damn Bryan better not make show angry. Shows toying with him now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Believe in the shield!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show's not turning tonight, but he can at NOC. So Orton can keep the belt and DB can feud with BigShow/The Corporation.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Boring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So if DB listens to Big Show and they just stand there, what does Show think HHH would do?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Poor Show being forced against his will. :'(


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



SPCDRI said:


> Triple H should have a "Best For The Business" shirt the way Punk has a Best In The World shirt.


With a hand holding a shovel instead of a lightning bolt.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Stop Daniel before I turn heel and my Iron Clad Contract goes back into effect :show


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So why can't Show just lay down? Is there a stipulation that says he HAS to win?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show doesn't want to hurt anybody. 

He's like a reverse Jack Swagger.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol
Big show- "can't he just quit?"
Chioda- "NOPE"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



connormurphy13 said:


>


:lol that never gets old


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *The Big Show is looking pretty scrawny next to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Ryback needs to check in with a dentist. :heyman6


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Phillies3:16 said:


> What if big show KO punched himself? SWERVE


:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show doesn't want to fight, yet he kicks out :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

What a spear.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

DAT SPEAR. <3


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Can't wait for Show's 10th heel turn of the year.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Nice spear!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

DAH GAME :berried


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This could be a boring main event.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The hounds of justice are here.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Here comes the goons


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I splooged.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Kdjjcjdhhhdjjxjdjdjdudhdu :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Triple H to save this boring fucking match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

GOT SHOVEL?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Shield :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

big show making this match paintful to watch


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Not bothered about the size stuff most of the time, but this just looks fake as fuck. Show is no Morishima.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Incoming heel turn...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Heel turn incoming yawn


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



SP103 said:


> Show doesn't want to hurt anybody.
> 
> He's like a reverse Jack Swagger.


Gentle crying giant.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:HHH2 

*FINISH HIM!!!*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I thought the Escalade was coming out :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Y2J Problem said:


> Can't wait for Show's 10th heel turn of the year.


so true


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Bow Down To The King. i love that entrance Music. HHH should use it every time he comes out.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

They should have Cody come back and help. He's got nothing to lose.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

so 3 raws in a row we end with daniel bryan getting beat up?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

KO to hhh setting up a match for them


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Heel time! :show


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

lol @ HHH. :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Knock a bitch out!! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That's fucking epic.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol there is a guy in the front row wearing a Dusty Rhodes polka dot suit. Of all nights he picked the perfect night.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Gentle crying giant.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

DONT MAKE ME DO THIS PAUL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

LMAO Paul


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show fired! Omg.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

"Paul"? What's with this breaking kayfabe stuff.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Triple H is such a smark. Calling wrestlers by their real names...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*










:HHH2


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

KAYFABEEEEEEEEEEE

MY PRECIOUS PRECIOUS KAYFABE


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Paul v.s Paul!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Paul vs Paul


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why is Show randomly crying like a bitch? :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Slap the shit out of him Big Show.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So cheesy lol why the F does Big Show care?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Government name.
Serious business.

Even Tommy Dreamer thinks Show is a bitch ass.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why the fuck is he crying?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show crying like a little bitch


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lmaooooo hes crying like someone killed his mother


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Missed the show as I watch was watching the US Open can someone tell me if it's been any good.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Stop fucking crying!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

lol at Big Show crying.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I don't get why Show is all emotional for.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Anyone keeping track of how many times Bryan's been Triple Powerbombed? :lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

#bigcryingbitchshow


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Dem tears :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So, this is basically the Smackdown ending...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show gonna knock HHH out now.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show's such a pussy :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show needs some Johnson & Johnson No More Tears or something.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Draaaaaaama Queeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

the worst thing that happened to this DB angle was HHH putting his big nose in the middle of it


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Crying twice in one night? Jesus Christ show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Looks like we got ourselves another new gif of Big Show crying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show is ridiculous. :lmao
WHY IS HE LIKE THIS? :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Paul "best supporting actor" Wight


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Wow!!!


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Am I the only one loling like crazy right now?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

OMG, this is amazing. I'm weeping with the Big Show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

You better do it show


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Okay but WHY THE CRYING!?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



jediknight52501 said:


> Bow Down To The King. i love that entrance Music. HHH should use it every time he comes out.


he has been using it all night tonight


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Okay, fire a bitch then.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So stupid. Get a good story going and end RAW the same every goddamn week.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I wanted DB to duck it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol, i feel sorry for him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show could've just let himself be pinned... I don't get it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Leave Big Show alone!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

He's sobbing. He's actually sobbing. :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why's he crying :lmao, one minute he's a ruthless boar then he's a gentle giant.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

OH SHIT HE GON PUNCH STEPH


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:lmao Bryan gets triple powerbombed every week.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

PUNCH STEPHANIE!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Show's just a big softie.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This is awesome


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

LOL @ "Punch Stephanie!!"


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> OMG, this is amazing. I'm weeping with the Big Show.


:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

"JUST LEAVE ME ALONE"!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

'Punch Stephanie' :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



DBCCD said:


> Am I the only one loling like crazy right now?


No :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

this crying angle is lame


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Oh God. That entrance music is so generic and bland.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

"Punch Stephanie"

lulz


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

here comes Daddy's Little Girl with the big boobs.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show punched me...
right in my feels.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Amber B said:


> Show is ridiculous. :lmao
> WHY IS HE LIKE THIS? :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show is the GOAT crier


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I'd mark so hard if Big Show KO punched Stephanie.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show's family right now is thinking "Boy Dad/Hubby's such a pussy."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I can't believe they got this man crying :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

OK, I feel like we're getting the same ending every week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This is the greatest scene ever. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Alright enough already. Either punch Trips or walk out or turn heel.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Think I heard a fan just say "Punch Stephanie!" :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

BRING OUT :cena3


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Paul's face :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Second firing of the night.

:HHH2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This is hilarious now. Big Show's crying is ridiculous.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Was i the only noticing Sin Cara scratching his balls?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:lol Show and all his sobbing

You in the wrong line of business if you dont want to hit people


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This crying from Show at everything :lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

i can't stop laughing :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The unintentional comedy is killing me :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

basset hound howling = big show


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show trying not to star in Homeless Dad 2.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Cant wait to read the tweets and facebook comments and wwe.com comments of all the fans who think wrestling is real... this is gonna be gold


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

just get it over with, your Family needs the money.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Punch Steph, Show. Punch her!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



abrown0718 said:


> You better do it show


:lol:lmao

Nooooooooooo !


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

*LOL at the dude in the crowd that said, "Punch Stephie!"*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I'm picturing a Droz-esque scene where Vince discovers Show can cry on cue.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I'm sorry, but Big Show's crying is a little silly.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

So is Big Show's new gimmick like that episode of Friends where Bruce Willis can't stop crying?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Well that was... Not exciting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Knucklehead aside, Show deserves an Oscar for this performance.


----------



## Schwarzenegger (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This is just awful. What a terrible show.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

You sold out chants fpalm


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

He's crying like a bitch


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Triple H's evil smirk :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

He's a fkn wreck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

daniel bryan is fucking hopeless at this point


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:ti :ti :ti

Trips troll face.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

More crying!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

You sold out for the 1000th time!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

terrible segment dragged on, fucking hilarious at the big crybaby though


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Did HHH and Steph just reduce a 7 ft tall giant to tears?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

SO stupid, he would have done it in the match so who cares. This storyline sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This is the best thing ever.
Oh my god. God bless this dumb bastard :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That shot of Triple H and Stephanie together was kind of nice.

THE FEELS


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why the fuck is he crying this hard? You would think they demanded him to punch his dog or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Big Show acting like HHH asked him to murder Daniel Bryan!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Someone get that man a tissue


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Epic show


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

HHH might just beat McMahon as a heel here... I mean, I love heel HHH and right now I want punk or bryan or rhodes to kick that smug grin right off his face.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I wish I could cry on demand like Show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I'm getting deja vu here.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This would've been MUCH better without the crying.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Zero pop for Orton now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



H.I.M. said:


> Did HHH and Steph just reduce a 7 ft tall giant to tears?


Better than Johnny Ace and David Otunga.


----------



## jediknight52501 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

wow, he did it and i was like DAMN and i knew it, i called it. RKO to finish RAW.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This is comedy gold.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Beatdown #3.. same ending


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Crickets for orton


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This shit with Big Show is awful. I'm already getting tired of this whole thing. I hope this isn't what Raw is until the Rumble because this is already getting annoying.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

KNOCK THAT FOOL OUT! YES!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

RKO coming.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

You know if Show keeps getting into the shape he heading towards I'd like to see him go back to his debut attire.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Bryan getting destroyed once again


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Trips & Stephanie: you did the right thing.


Lol I can't with this.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

And Bryan yet again proves he is this generation's Nick Foley


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

We need a gif


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Wow. 
Absolutely deafening silence when Steroid RKO music hits.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*










^ Big Show after sex


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



unDASHING said:


> daniel bryan is fucking hopeless at this point


I don't know what you watched, but he's definitely not the hopeless one in this whole situation.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I get that you want to drag out Bryan getting ganged up on for as long as possible. And he'll win eventually. But my god, they are leaving him knocked out in the middle of the ring on every show. It's a bit much. Give him a moral victory at least.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

:jameson he's still sobbing. He punched him like 5 mins ago


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I don't think DB's knocked out, I think he just fell asleep he's so bored with this segment.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I just don't understand why they got Big Show crying, like seriously. :lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

*HOMERUUUN FOR THE BIG SHOW!*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn, DB really sold that punch. Es been out for a solid 3 mins now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

HHH's face :lmao
This is gold :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Lol at everyone complaining at Bryan getting beat up every week, he had 5 guys against him tonight and now he has another


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I don't care what anyone says, Raw has improved the past few months. Sure, there are still bad shows, but overall ever since they fired the last head writer the quality of the show has improved, or at least entertains me more.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Keep defending this shit angle being used SOLELY to get HHH and now Stephanie over as heels. Bryan is left laid out for the 6th straight show, and Big Show is so bloody lame as a crying bitch.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

HHH and Stephanie's faces in the replay :lmao


----------



## KC91 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Punt him!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I'm sorry but why in the fuck does Big Show care so much about Daniel Bryan all of a sudden?

Like, honestly. Even kayfabe wise, he just knocks out Bryan and saves his job. Why is it so hard to punch him? All he has to say to Bryan later is that he knocked him out to save his job. Kayfabe wise, Bryan wouldn't care as Bryan wanted to fight Show.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I can't with this big oaf. :ti


Audiences will shit all over Big Show if creative ever decide to revamp him as a "monster" character. :ti


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Why in the hell do I feel bad for Show.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I did it fo da FAMILY


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

This is so weird. I'm used to Cena or Sheamus running down, cleaning house and saving the day, it's only natural. My body is not ready and needs to adapt to heels having the last laugh every week.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

PUNT


----------



## Bosco82 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The Mcmahons and Triple H need to get off TV. This get worse every week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



SJFC said:


> ^ Big Show after sex


LFMAO i laughed out fucking loud~! :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Randy with dat date rape smile.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

A guy whose net worth is 20 million is broke


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

I feel so bad for Show :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Anyone else curious how they're gonna put Bryan over at SS? After weeks of beatdowns there is no way he goes over clean with zero interference from HHH/Shield/Steph.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

No JBL, King, or Cole talking? This is good. bama


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

LMAO this shit is FANTASTIC


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Perfect maneuvering in this storyline...if they can get the 7 foot tall giant to be their bitch, Daniel Bryan is hopeless.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

and the champ stands tall


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



WoWoWoKID said:


> This is so weird. I'm used to Cena or Sheamus running down, cleaning house and saving the day, it's only natural. My body is not ready and needs to adapt to heels having the last laugh every week.


Just wait. It'll all go back to normal.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Damn good RAW. Crowd much better than expected.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

The crowd didn't care about this segment and I surely didn't as well.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Other than Cody Rhodes, one of the worst Raws ever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punt dammit!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Hmmm. Cena hurt. I got it, we'll end every RAW with Daniel Bryan getting his ass kicked! It won't get old!

:vince2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

How does Orton go through life with one single facial expression?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

That was arguably the most pointless thing I've seen.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Watching Raw on stream through college wifi is not fun


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Just like the real Corporate Champ in 1999


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Some really good segments tonight, particularly with Cody Rhodes, and one really good match with Orton & Cody. 

But that ending fell flat. It just dragged way too long and I feel like I've seen the same ending like 5 shows in a row.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

Good Raw. This Corporation storyline is being built up nice and slow, just the way it should be.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



HHHGame78 said:


> Other tan Cody Rhodes, one of the worst Raws ever.


Overreacting JUST A BIT, don't you think?


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



TJC93 said:


> Lol at everyone complaining at Bryan getting beat up every week, he had 5 guys against him tonight and now he has another


 You dont understand bryan fans. they are extremely whiny and protective of their boy lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



NikkiSixx said:


> I don't know what you watched, but he's definitely not the hopeless one in this whole situation.


I think he's just saying that because they keep ending the show with Bryan layed out etc and they're just impatient and getting too upset over all this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing stuff again. RAW has been hella good lately, loving this angle.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

holy shit, why have Show even involved, get him back into shape, for him to do that. Show was actually getting big pops until that happened.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



ShaggyK said:


> Anyone else curious how they're gonna put Bryan over at SS? After weeks of beatdowns there is no way he goes over clean with zero interference from HHH/Shield/Steph.



Vince


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I was hysterically laughing at that segment. I don't think that's what they had in mind. Big Show crying that much for nearly no reason was classic.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh man. Night all!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Great ending to the show. I so wanted Show to just knock the fuck out of everyone aside from Bryan and they built up that suspense perfectly.

That is what a fucking corporation does, that whole segment was just heeling it up as good as it can get.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

God I wanted show to punch that piece of shit HHH so badly

I am getting worked like a mark and I love it.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

:lmao: this is really how they gonna end the Raw before Monday night football returns?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"CRYING LIKE A BITCH Because It's What's Best For Business"

:lmao D E A D


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Bosco82 said:


> The Mcmahons and Triple H need to get off TV. This get worse every week.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Raw has improved the past few months. Sure, there are still bad shows, but overall ever since they fired the last head writer the quality of the show has improved, or at least entertains me more.


Agreed. And this Corporation storyline has been gold.

Only complaint I have is Big Show getting mixed into this. How come his contract isn't IRONCLAD anymore again? Why didn't he just lie down for Bryan if he cared so much? The blubbering is getting to be a bit much.

Overall though I can't remember the last time I was excited to watch RAW each week. Another (for the most part) great episode here. I just wish they had some actual midcard storylines going on.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Other tan Cody Rhodes, one of the worst Raws ever.


Sure. Worst Raw of all time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



SJFC said:


> ^ Big Show after sex


Big Show in the bathroom after sex


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*

When did Big Show and Byran become best friends, Show's crying was killing me :lol :lol :lol, completely took me out of the segment with the over the top crying.

Big Show


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The ending would've been great if it didn't drag out for so long. Show's crying may have been a bit over the top, but I appreciate him selling the shit out of it. Orton coming out just to hold the belt again is fucking dumb though.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Same ending for like, the past 3 weeks now. Including Smackdown.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

That was a weak ending that dragged out too long.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Fucking Orton has become an after thought in this Feud, hell Bryan too, all about HHH.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

They had better be going somewhere good with this drawn out ending. Not sure I'm a huge fan of involving a face Big Show in this angle...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe Big Show and Paul Heyman can meet and have a good cry & kvetch together. That was something else.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics, gifs and audio here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/wwe-monday-night-raw-922013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: Not a great show wrestling wise but the promo's and angles were all very well done with Cody's promo at the end being good and Show's whole deal being well done.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Do we have to wait until a protesting white skinhead neo-Nazi mark confronts Triple H and screams for Cena and Sheamus to return?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:lmao at the new thread title


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pure Gold.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Loving The Corporate storyline. My only fear is that it's going to end with a returning Cena taking them all out.. :cena4


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

Great show tonight. Big Show sold the fuck out of his forced subordination, which it seems like a lot of people didn't seem to get. It's a story folks, he's not really broke, but when you watch you need to suspend your disbelief a little bit. This whole angle is solid gold and I am enjoying the new McMahon Helmsly era!


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

....Vince going face


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good Raw but that ending was just weird as fuck. The Big Show crying was insane.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Great Raw. Ending... wasn't what it should have been. THey're probably saving show punching HHH for next week or the week after then.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



dan the marino said:


> Agreed. And this Corporation storyline has been gold.
> 
> *Only complaint I have is Big Show getting mixed into this. How come his contract isn't IRONCLAD anymore again? *Why didn't he just lie down for Bryan if he cared so much? The blubbering is getting to be a bit much.
> 
> Overall though I can't remember the last time I was excited to watch RAW each week. Another (for the most part) great episode here. I just wish they had some actual midcard storylines going on.


I loved JBL's explanation, that it was wrote up by Johnny Ace so it was destined to be fucked up :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This segment had me laughing non-stop. :lol

Big Show and his overacting... :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This has been an interesting story line. Certainly interested to see who will help Bryan in all of this. Big Show's acting tonight was really good, I felt sympathy for him and feel like he should stay face.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Amazing RAW. One hell of a match between Orton and Rhodes. Nice little match with PTP. Nice promos. Nice angles. Nice finish to Raw. Great storyline.

Still no Wyatts though


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck, am I the only one who liked the ending?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



dan the marino said:


> Agreed. And this Corporation storyline has been gold.
> 
> Only complaint I have is Big Show getting mixed into this. How come his contract isn't IRONCLAD anymore again? Why didn't he just lie down for Bryan if he cared so much? The blubbering is getting to be a bit much.
> 
> Overall though I can't remember the last time I was excited to watch RAW each week. Another (for the most part) great episode here. I just wish they had some actual midcard storylines going on.


You don't think HHH would have just come out and restarted the match if he just laid down.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

And many of you were complaining that Cena was gone.

:heyman


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Tune in next week for Bryan getting his ass kicked again. Boringggggggggggggg


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wanted show to punch trips in his fucking face with him smiling near the end bah :lmao
did not like the overacting of show though
could have toned it down a bit 
other than that its great finally seeing the heels staying on top 
i am cheering for the faces


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Chrome said:


> Good Raw. This Corporation storyline is being built up nice and slow, just the way it should be.


Thank you for understanding how wrestling works. 90% of you people have short attention spans, no wonder they dumb down stories and characters for the audience. You aren't ready to think when it comes to storytelling. 

People don't understand that this is making Daniel Bryan look like a million bucks as opposed to a meaningless WWE title reign. And you'll realize that once he starts getting his revenge. Sheesh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/sigh, they should've done more with Punk/Heyman and had that close the show... just to give us something different to close from the last two weeks.

Punk/Heyman had a weak night full of practically nothing, and Bryan/HHH and Co. is getting repetitive with the same ending seemingly every week. I'm all for heel beatdowns, but not three weeks in a row. Disappointing week for both feuds.

Orton/Cody was really good. Outside of that an okay Raw. There was nothing terrible so I can't call the show bad, a few good points like the Bryan promo at the beginning of the show, the Rhodes promo, the Orton/Rhodes match as I just mentioned, the Punk promo, but nothing great. So overall, solid show. Felt like filler though, which I guess I should've expected with it being Labor Day. WWE probably thought to not doing anything major this week, and instead wait until the go-home show next week.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hanging out with a 12 year old Stephanie McMahon would leave anyone prone to crying a lot, to be fair.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Mediocre RAW except for 7 foot giant crying like a baby, HHH, Punk, and Natalya possibly choking out AJ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Eulonzo said:


> I think he's just saying that because they keep ending the show with Bryan layed out etc and they're just impatient and getting too upset over all this.


Basically. Marks get too upset when their guy doesn't consistently look like gold. It's not completely unreasonable though, because the WWE does have a history of screwing guys over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am still laughing. I cannot with this and whoever change the title....GO TO THE CORNER!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

There was a kid in the front row crying. That pretty much means this storyline is working.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Soon as HHH turns heel all the faces become giant pussies; some things never change.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Hanging out with a 12 year old Stephanie McMahon would leave anyone prone to crying a lot, to be fair.


*
insert inappropriate Randy Savage joke


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

They should have had Bryan yelling, "DO IT"! "DO IT"! Would have made that segment 10 times better than the crap it was.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Pure Gold.


PLATINUM!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They could of simply said the "Iron Clad Contract" was null and void since Johnny Ace wrote it up.

And who the FUCK thought Johnny Ace could EVER be on TV? God that was a terrible TERRIBLE fucking idea.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> And many of you were complaining that Cena was gone.
> 
> :heyman


.....By many you mean about a quarter.


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> Tune in next week for Bryan getting his ass kicked again. Boringggggggggggggg


Says Hollywood Huckster who ended every Nitro doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to watch that shit again :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

is it safe to say that Triple H is trying to make them lose viewers on purpose? so the Raw before football starts, he has them do ANOTHER beat down at the end ? with no help coming? how does this make people want to keep tuning in?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Thank you for understanding how wrestling works. 90% of you people have short attention spans, no wonder they dumb down stories and characters for the audience. You aren't ready to think when it comes to storytelling.
> 
> People don't understand that this is making Daniel Bryan look like a million bucks as opposed to a meaningless WWE title reign. And you'll realize that once he starts getting his revenge. Sheesh.


:clap

I really wish more people had somewhat long attention-spans. But that just doesn't exist in society, for the most part today. They're going to the slow build route (for the first time in a very long time), and it's actually working. I also love how they're incorporating others into the angle like the Shield, Big Show, and Cody Rhodes. It's only going to get better as time goes on, too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Good RAW aside from Punk's promo and Miz vs. Fandango. Cody Rhodes stole the show tonight in his match and his segments. The end segment was drawn out a little too long, but it was still pretty good.

7/10 *


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

At least the douchebag in the front row with one of those stupid Orton tattoo tshirts and his ugly gf were happy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Basically. Marks get too upset when their guy doesn't consistently look like gold. It's not completely unreasonable though, because the WWE does have a history of screwing guys over.


I think people would give more leeway if it was for HHH being in the angle and the fear that this is just a placeholder until Cena get back. The continuing beatdown was fine, it was Big Show's utter ridiculousness that made the ending flat. I've seen over-hormonal pregnant women hold it together more then Big Show. He was one "Why did Jesus take my baby" from being a black woman at a funeral.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If Big Show were a Pokemon, his 4 moves would be

Surf Waterfall
Hydro Pump Rain Dance

(That joke wasn't quite as lame in my head)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm going to watch that shit again :lmao


That was already my plan too. lol


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

man I was getting into kayfabe for the first time in years I was getting so mad especially when Big Show said "please just leave me alone" he sold it incredibly of being a reluctant pawn in this war HHH has with Daniel Bryan. Man do I hate HHH I just wanna see him get his big fat freaking nose knocked off! I think that speaks volumes of his effectiveness as a heel. hes filling into a mr mchmahon, coroporate-bully role incredibly well.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fucking take the focus of this angle away from Big Show. It would be great if it was anyone other than Big Show, his fat fake-crying overacting ass needs to be sent as far away from this as possible now. He legitimately ruined what should have been a great ending.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Hypno said:


> I loved JBL's explanation, that it was wrote up by Johnny Ace so it was destined to be fucked up :lmao


:lmao Oh god, so Big Johnny is so much of a fuck up that he fucked up Show's contract. I love it. 

Great thread title btw.


----------



## DBCCD (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't laughed that loud for that long for a long time. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> is it safe to say that Triple H is trying to make them lose viewers on purpose? so the Raw before football starts, he has them do ANOTHER beat down at the end ? with no help coming? how does this make people want to keep tuning in?


It'll make make people continue to tune in to finally see when someone will grow a set and fight them. 

DB isn't suppose to standing tall right now. That was the problem with Cena for so many years. The story would finish by the next pay per view because he always got one over on the heel.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Thread title :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It makes me mad seeing Cena being on top all the time. I'm already thinking about next year's Wrestlemania. Maybe in the coming weeks, we could see another white skinhead stand up for the corporation and rally the fans for Cena to return.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Thank you for understanding how wrestling works. 90% of you people have short attention spans, no wonder they dumb down stories and characters for the audience. You aren't ready to think when it comes to storytelling.
> 
> People don't understand that this is making Daniel Bryan look like a million bucks as opposed to a meaningless WWE title reign. And you'll realize that once he starts getting his revenge. Sheesh.


Word. I think too many people want the Austin power fantasy they experienced in the AE. Personally, I'm enjoying this storyline's focus on the drama, the build up to bigger climax(s), and somewhat more "realistic" tone.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> .....By many you mean about a quarter.


Considering the amount of users on this forum, I'd consider that a fair amount. 

In any case, the point is that too many people are impatient with these storylines and bitch and moan a week or two in.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty good Raw I guess. Decent ending too, but not as good as SD last week.

For the most part, it was just filler. Orton/Rhodes was a good match at least. But other than Rhodes, the main two angles have not much else to tell until NOC happens. Bryan won't get the upper hand until after NOC probably and hopefully when the new Heyman guy shows up, then no more Punk/Axel.

Raw is Rated R next week. :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think people would give more leeway if it was for HHH being in the angle and the fear that this is just a placeholder until Cena get back. The continuing beatdown was fine, it was Big Show's utter ridiculousness that made the ending flat. I've seen over-hormonal pregnant women hold it together more then Big Show.


I can see the internet exploding if the faces continue to get destroyed until Cena comes back and gets the revenge payoff for himself:lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> :clap
> 
> I really wish more people had somewhat long attention-spans. But that just doesn't exist in society, for the most part today. They're going to the slow build route (for the first time in a very long time), and it's actually working. I also love how they're incorporating others into the angle like the Shield, Big Show, and Cody Rhodes. It's only going to get better as time goes on, too.


The only complaint I would see is that the ending was a bit long, sure. But even then Big Show's acting and the condescending attitudes of HHH and Steph along with Bryan being the fiery underdog still fighting the machine every week made up for it. It hasn't been a month and people want fucking Cena back instead of this? You want Bryan to win the title at NOC to end the feud? THE FUCK.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The ending segment dragged, I felt, but in the end, it was worth it to see Hunter exert dat power...

I swear, he's been the best thing about this angle by FAR. And look at all the people whining. Oh this is boring, its not fair that Bryan is constantly getting beaten, etc. This is what years upon years of John Cena always getting the last laugh every week does to you. You people have forgotten so much about pro wrestling. All of these beat downs just amp people up to the point where Bryan DOES get some revenge, its gonna be awesome. Look at Smackdown last week, for example, when he ran out with the chair to clear the ring. He got a great pop. 

To make a feud really work to its full potential, you need two things-a babyface the crowd will love and a heel that the crowd will utterly despite. You have exactly that right now. That's why it feels important. Not like all the other feuds where Cena will never show weakness. There's actual adversity here because Triple H is a fucking amazing heel that seemingly can't be gotten to. But Bryan will find a way, that's how the feud works. There are things that I gripe about, yes, but this? This is most definitely not one of them. Strong heel booking is absolutely one of the most important things to have because it makes storylines interesting. Now all I hear is that its TOO strong and Bryan shouldn't be laid out so often. To quote Mark Henry, ya'll a bunch of puppets. They're playing you like a fiddle. All this does is make you like Bryan and despise Hunter even more, to the point where more people might buy the PPV.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



KuritaDavion said:


> I've seen over-hormonal pregnant women hold it together more then Big Show. He was one "Why did Jesus take my baby" from being a black woman at a funeral.


 :lmao:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I heard Curtis Axel is going to job to an invisible being carrying the ugly Attitude Era Intercontinental title.....


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE must really hate Iowa, because they gave the audience probably one of the weakest main event segments in a while. It made Bryan look weak compared to the resiliency he showed against Cena after taking an AA. As devastating as a triple power bomb should be, a WWE superstar should be able to recover after the five minutes it took for Big Show to finally give Bryan the WMD.

I'm also not a fan of the line-blurring of the characters. From the Pauls Levesque and Heyman segment, to the way Bryan heeled up to Booker T and Big Show. I actually wished Bryan slapped Show in the face as a reference to his match against Cena, as Show's reluctance to compete was the perfect time to do so.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Slowhand said:


> Pretty good Raw I guess. Decent ending too, but not as good as SD last week.
> 
> For the most part, it was just filler. Orton/Rhodes was a good match at least. But other than Rhodes, the main two angles have not much else to tell until NOC happens. Bryan won't get the upper hand until after NOC probably and hopefully when the new Heyman guy shows up, then no more Punk/Axel.
> 
> Raw is Rated R next week. :mark:


I fear the set up for the Big Show as the guest referee at NOC for the Bryan/Orton match. 

Yuck.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> There was a kid in the front row crying. That pretty much means this storyline is working.


Are you serious?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Portugoose said:


> WWE must really hate Iowa, because they gave the audience probably one of the weakest main event segments in a while. .


Ryback-Cena main event segments weren't weaker?


And I'd be happy with this segment if WWE was just holding back for the go home show next week infront of 15,000-20,000 people.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I heard Curtis Axel is going to job to an invisible being carrying the ugly Attitude Era Intercontinental title.....


Why do you describe it as the attitude era IC title? It debut in 98, but it was with the company long after the Attitude era ended. It lasted the entire Ruthless Aggression era too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> The ending segment dragged, I felt, but in the end, it was worth it to see Hunter exert dat power...
> 
> I swear, he's been the best thing about this angle by FAR. And look at all the people whining. Oh this is boring, its not fair that Bryan is constantly getting beaten, etc. This is what years upon years of John Cena always getting the last laugh every week does to you. You people have forgotten so much about pro wrestling. All of these beat downs just amp people up to the point where Bryan DOES get some revenge, its gonna be awesome. Look at Smackdown last week, for example, when he ran out with the chair to clear the ring. He got a great pop.
> 
> To make a feud really work to its full potential, you need two things-a babyface the crowd will love and a heel that the crowd will utterly despite. You have exactly that right now. That's why it feels important. Not like all the other feuds where Cena will never show weakness. There's actual adversity here because Triple H is a fucking amazing heel that seemingly can't be gotten to. But Bryan will find a way, that's how the feud works. There are things that I gripe about, yes, but this? This is most definitely not one of them. Strong heel booking is absolutely one of the most important things to have because it makes storylines interesting. Now all I hear is that its TOO strong and Bryan shouldn't be laid out so often. To quote Mark Henry, ya'll a bunch of puppets. They're playing you like a fiddle. All this does is make you like Bryan and despise Hunter even more, to the point where more people might buy the PPV.


*I'm surprised many don't realize this. For "smart marks", not a lot of us are all that smart.*


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

It's going to be funny when people start realizing: this entire storyline is to make you forget how much you hate Cena when he comes back to singlehandedly destroy the corporation and win the WWE title. Anyone who had just came into save Bryan would have gotten a face pop. Even Cena.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

redwingsfan72191 said:


> man I was getting into kayfabe for the first time in years I was getting so mad especially when Big Show said "please just leave me alone" he sold it incredibly of being a reluctant pawn in this war HHH has with Daniel Bryan. Man do I hate HHH I just wanna see him get his big fat freaking nose knocked off! I think that speaks volumes of his effectiveness as a heel. hes filling into a mr mchmahon, coroporate-bully role incredibly well.


Vince was a master at showing his ass(both literally and figuratively) and letting the face shine. I'll put HHH in that category when he starts letting the faces make him look like less than a god.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Few minor nitpicks aside, including how that ending dragged a bit and Big Show overdoing it with the waterworks, I am loving this angle. That moment when Triple H finally gets his comeuppance is shaping up to be awesome! :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



BIG E WINNING said:


> The only complaint I would see is that the ending was a bit long, sure. But even then Big Show's acting and the condescending attitudes of HHH and Steph along with Bryan being the fiery underdog still fighting the machine every week made up for it. It hasn't been a month and people want fucking Cena back instead of this? You want Bryan to win the title at NOC to end the feud? THE FUCK.


I'm okay with the angle in general, but WWE doing "drama" is always hilarious to me. Plus, at some point "Crying Big Show" becomes "Texting Kevin Nash". Except Nash never spent 15 minutes texting to close a show.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I wonder what the Facebook page is looking like atm. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



KuritaDavion said:


> He was one "Why did Jesus take my baby" from being a black woman at a funeral.


Big Show on the outside:









Big Show on the inside:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Chiller88 said:


> Few minor nitpicks aside, including how that ending dragged a bit and Big Show overdoing it with the waterworks, I am loving this angle. That moment when Triple H finally gets his comeuppance is shaping up to be awesome! :mark:


Yeah there is a lot of roads they could go down-Maybe the most bizarre or unseen one could be Lesnar getting involved against the Corporation seeing Heyman got involved tonight. I sense Lesnar will be at NOC to defend Heyman.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

It really was trash TV... Crying Big show? the dude who's supposed to be a 7ft giant? I mean, I hate using this word but it was so PG it hurt. 

:vince


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> All this does is make you like Bryan and despise Hunter even more, to the point where more people *might* buy the PPV.


Not going to. Hell, didn't buy SS because I knew what was gonna happen there too.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think people would give more leeway if it was for HHH being in the angle and the fear that this is just a placeholder until Cena get back.


I completely understand that. I get the fear of HHH doing what he has a history of doing and Cena is most likely going to be the big hero of the story. I just disagree with people saying or implying that Bryan is or is going to be buried when he's been booked a lot worse (imo) and has come out on top.




> The continuing beatdown was fine, it was Big Show's utter ridiculousness that made the ending flat. I've seen over-hormonal pregnant women hold it together more then Big Show. He was one "Why did Jesus take my baby" from being a black woman at a funeral.


Yeah, Big Show's crying was something else. His character has been overly emotional for a while now, even when he's heel.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I'm surprised many don't realize this. For "smart marks", not a lot of us are all that smart.*


It has nothing to do with that it's people having doubts that a guy who hasn't been made to look like anything less than a god in 14 years will give Bryan or Show any payback.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

E N F O R C E R said:


> It really was trash TV... Crying Big show? the dude who's supposed to be a 7ft giant? I mean, I hate using this word but it was so PG it hurt.
> 
> :vince


How the fuck is Big Show crying 'PG' in any way?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

E N F O R C E R said:


> It really was trash TV... Crying Big show? the dude who's supposed to be a 7ft giant? I mean, I hate using this word but it was so PG it hurt.
> 
> :vince


Show's been crying since '99 when he rode his parent's casket with Bossman driving it away.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is this the same Big Show?


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

x78 said:


> How the fuck is Big Show crying 'PG' in any way?


Balling his eyes out because he doesn't want to hurt his little friend? Yeah, PG to be man


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> The ending segment dragged, I felt, but in the end, it was worth it to see Hunter exert dat power...
> 
> I swear, he's been the best thing about this angle by FAR. And look at all the people whining. Oh this is boring, its not fair that Bryan is constantly getting beaten, etc. This is what years upon years of John Cena always getting the last laugh every week does to you. You people have forgotten so much about pro wrestling. All of these beat downs just amp people up to the point where Bryan DOES get some revenge, its gonna be awesome. Look at Smackdown last week, for example, when he ran out with the chair to clear the ring. He got a great pop.
> 
> To make a feud really work to its full potential, you need two things-a babyface the crowd will love and a heel that the crowd will utterly despite. You have exactly that right now. That's why it feels important. Not like all the other feuds where Cena will never show weakness. There's actual adversity here because Triple H is a fucking amazing heel that seemingly can't be gotten to. But Bryan will find a way, that's how the feud works. There are things that I gripe about, yes, but this? This is most definitely not one of them. Strong heel booking is absolutely one of the most important things to have because it makes storylines interesting. Now all I hear is that its TOO strong and Bryan shouldn't be laid out so often. To quote Mark Henry, ya'll a bunch of puppets. They're playing you like a fiddle. All this does is make you like Bryan and despise Hunter even more, to the point where more people might buy the PPV.


And really, you're supposed to feel that way. You're supposed to be tired of Daniel Bryan getting beaten down every week and you are supposed to want him to get the upper hand.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

E N F O R C E R said:


> It really was trash TV... Crying Big show? the dude who's supposed to be a 7ft giant? I mean, I hate using this word but it was so PG it hurt.
> 
> :vince


Coming up next on Sally, "My 7 Foot Husband Is More of a Woman Than I am."


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple H should force Big Show to come out in a diaper or something on Smackdown this week. Would be funny as fuck. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Of course people would use the PG excuse even though WWE, as of late, has been way more mature than it has been for almost a decade.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone think Rhodes was going to interfere at the end?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> The ending segment dragged, I felt, but in the end, it was worth it to see Hunter exert dat power...
> 
> I swear, he's been the best thing about this angle by FAR. And look at all the people whining. Oh this is boring, its not fair that Bryan is constantly getting beaten, etc. This is what years upon years of John Cena always getting the last laugh every week does to you. You people have forgotten so much about pro wrestling. All of these beat downs just amp people up to the point where Bryan DOES get some revenge, its gonna be awesome. Look at Smackdown last week, for example, when he ran out with the chair to clear the ring. He got a great pop.
> 
> To make a feud really work to its full potential, you need two things-a babyface the crowd will love and a heel that the crowd will utterly despite. You have exactly that right now. That's why it feels important. Not like all the other feuds where Cena will never show weakness. There's actual adversity here because Triple H is a fucking amazing heel that seemingly can't be gotten to. But Bryan will find a way, that's how the feud works. There are things that I gripe about, yes, but this? This is most definitely not one of them. Strong heel booking is absolutely one of the most important things to have because it makes storylines interesting. Now all I hear is that its TOO strong and Bryan shouldn't be laid out so often. To quote Mark Henry, ya'll a bunch of puppets. They're playing you like a fiddle. All this does is make you like Bryan and despise Hunter even more, to the point where more people might buy the PPV.


100% Agreed. I love seeing this type of booking again. The only thing I fear is a returning Cena getting "the ultimate last laugh" per say.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Seeing Big Show cry just fucking weird, not a good way to end the show after two very hot weeks. I'm not hating but I really, really think they should have done the Smackdown ending because of the few clips they showed it looked amazing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Whoever created the title for this thread needs a fucking raise. :ti


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think people would give more leeway if it was for HHH being in the angle and the fear that this is just a placeholder until Cena get back. The continuing beatdown was fine, it was Big Show's utter ridiculousness that made the ending flat. I've seen over-hormonal pregnant women hold it together more then Big Show.* He was one "Why did Jesus take my baby" from being a black woman at a funeral.*


That comment was NOT cool!!!!!

Anyway, every week that passes, I shake my head at the thought that the "underdog" angle is being stretched out with no "hope" spot or moment in between for Bryan. 

Bryan shouldn't win the belt yet, but he also can't keep getting laid out every week. 

It's bad for business.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Of course people would use the PG excuse even though WWE, as of late, has been way more mature than it has been for almost a decade.


I was just about to say, this is probably the darkest I can ever remember WWE at any point in history. Even the old Corporation in the AE had Stone Cold kicking ass and other comedy characters and segments to break the ice. Since SummerSlam 2013 WWE has just been bleak as fuck with no sign of hope at all, and TBH I'm absloutley loving it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And you want to know how this storyline is working? Cody FUCKING Rhodes probably got the third biggest pop behind Bryan and Punk tonight because of his involvement. Had Bryan just pulled a Cena and got his upperhand already, the reaction and meaning of Cody's match wouldn't be as big as it was tonight.

That alone tells you this storyline, as of now, is still tremendous. Stop trying to ask for a Cena-esque storyline.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> 100% Agreed. I love seeing this type of booking again. The only thing I fear is a returning Cena getting "the ultimate last laugh" per say.


Deal with it! You are to wait until it happens at Wrestlemania next year!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



sjones8 said:


> Anyway, every week that passes, I shake my head at the thought that the "underdog" angle is being stretched out with no "hope" spot or moment in between for Bryan.
> 
> Bryan shouldn't win the belt yet, but he also can't keep getting laid out every week.
> 
> It's bad for business.


I think someone disagrees... :HHH2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Whoever created the title for this thread needs a fucking raise. :ti


I'm only doing what's best ... :HHH2

I still can't believe how hard Show was crying over Bryan though! :lmao

He was WEEPING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> And you want to know how this storyline is working? Cody FUCKING Rhodes probably got the third biggest pop behind Bryan and Punk tonight because of his involvement. Had Bryan just pulled a Cena and got his upperhand already, the reaction and meaning of Cody's match wouldn't be as big as it was tonight.
> 
> *That alone tells you this storyline, as of now, is still tremendous. Stop trying to ask for a Cena-esque storyline.*


*
*


Damn dude, if I could rep you again, I would. The bolded part is what everyone who is complaining about Bryan getting laid out needs to *really* read and digest. But I fear because of how the current generation of wrestling fans have been programmed, they won't truly get it (and that's WWE's fault for programming them like that for so long).


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

BIG E WINNING said:


> And you want to know how this storyline is working? Cody FUCKING Rhodes probably got the third biggest pop behind Bryan and Punk tonight because of his involvement. Had Bryan just pulled a Cena and got his upperhand already, the reaction and meaning of Cody's match wouldn't be as big as it was tonight.
> 
> That alone tells you this storyline, as of now, is still tremendous. Stop trying to ask for a Cena-esque storyline.


That match was the highlight of the night for me. Imagine that pop had Cody kicked out of the RKO... :mark:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Deal with it! You are to wait until it happens at Wrestlemania next year!


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Damn dude, if I could rep you again, I would. The bolded part is what everyone who is complaining about Bryan getting laid out needs to *really* read and digest. But I fear because of how the current generation of wrestling fans have been programmed, they won't truly get it (and that's WWE's fault for programming them like that for so long).


Yup. They're so used to the hero never going more than a week or two without getting the upperhand.

Look at all the "this is so weird" comments in here. They have no clue what to do when the heels keep winning.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the amount of mindless/pointless bitching, 90% of you would have DREADED the Golden Era of Wrestling in the 80s. You would have hated the Hogan/Andre, Savage/Warrior, Steamboat/Rude, Flair/Sting feuds FOR SURE.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

x78 said:


> I was just about to say,* this is probably the darkest I can ever remember WWE at any point in history*. Even the old Corporation in the AE had Stone Cold kicking ass and other comedy characters and segments to break the ice. Since SummerSlam 2013 WWE has just been bleak as fuck with no sign of hope at all, and TBH I'm absloutley loving it.


 ac


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the "no hope" vibe we've been getting since Summerslam, it makes the inevitable Bryan-Punk team up against the Corporation into possibly an even more powerful moment. 

I figure the constant beatdowns end next Raw where we see Bryan somehow get the upperhand before losing at NOH.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Damn dude, if I could rep you again, I would. The bolded part is what everyone who is complaining about Bryan getting laid out needs to *really* read and digest. But I fear because of how the current generation of wrestling fans have been programmed, they won't truly get it (and that's WWE's fault for programming them like that for so long).


And they will continue to ram that overrated hack Cena down our throats!


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Chiller88 said:


> I think someone disagrees... :HHH2


Yes, he has a champion that is getting ZERO reaction.

Bryan should get at least one moment of revenge, but it would probably make too much sense for the WWE writers who I think probably throw darts at a board while watching WCW 2000 episodes to get ideas.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Yup. They're so used to the hero never going more than a week or two without getting the upperhand.
> 
> Look at all the "this is so weird" comments in here. They have no clue what to do when the heels keep winning.


I think it's weird we are getting these comments. I prefer my faces to be true underdogs with the odds legitimately against them as they chase the WWE Title or comeuppance for the heels. Bryan is drawing some great sympathy and HHH/Orton/Corp are doing an amazing job going over everyone with authority and physicality. I am very much enjoying this angle. It's one of the best summer/fall angles we have had in years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The great thing about this storyline is it won't just put Bryan over big, but it'll put over Rhodes, Ziggler, and maybe some other young talent big as more people get involved in it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

BIG E WINNING said:


> And you want to know how this storyline is working? Cody FUCKING Rhodes probably got the third biggest pop behind Bryan and Punk tonight because of his involvement. Had Bryan just pulled a Cena and got his upperhand already, the reaction and meaning of Cody's match wouldn't be as big as it was tonight.
> 
> That alone tells you this storyline, as of now, is still tremendous. Stop trying to ask for a Cena-esque storyline.


Yeah was thinking that aswell. "Damn, this is working so good people even give that much shit about Cody Rhodes".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> And they will continue to ram that overrated hack Cena down our throats!


Considering the ratings have gone up post SummerSlam, I'm not so sure. Business is booming.

:HHH2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dash24 said:


> I love the "no hope" vibe we've been getting since Summerslam, it makes the inevitable Bryan-Punk team up against the Corporation into possibly an even more powerful moment.


Exactly what I'm hoping for. Punk/Bryan defeating Team HHH/Orton at Survivor Series as the sole survivors, to a massive pop and a great set-up for their eventual Mania match. They're the two most over faces in the company right now bar-none, and the pop together would be huge.

Unfortunately, :cena5 will be the one to strike The Corporation down.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

Chrome said:


> The great thing about this storyline is it won't just put Bryan over big, but it'll put over Rhodes, Ziggler, and maybe some other young talent big as more people get involved in it.


And they still won't matter 3 months from now.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

34:27


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



sjones8 said:


> Yes, he has a champion that is getting ZERO reaction.


He was getting booed and playing the audience to get the right reactions. If you don't call that a reaction than you are probably retarded.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan ill never be WWE champion again in the WWE.
and Dolph Ziggler will never be World champions again as a face.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I think my biggest problem with RAW is that I've wasted my time the last two weeks watching RAW & SD!. It's pretty much been the same episodes over and over again. I understand building heat; The bad guy makes the story work, but when you keep doing the same exact way over 13 hours of television, it gets redundant.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chiller88 said:


> 34:27


SHANE'S A PUSSY is probably the greatest chant ever.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



sjones8 said:


> Yes, he has a champion that is getting ZERO reaction.
> 
> Bryan should get at least one moment of revenge, but it would probably make too much sense for the WWE writers who I think probably throw darts at a board while watching WCW 2000 episodes to get ideas.


Next week's Raw has to end with Bryan somehow getting the upperhand. Or else, no buys... bad for business.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Clique said:


> I think it's weird we are getting these comments.


I would agree with you if WWE didn't have a history of fucking up a perfect thing in favor of putting over John SeenIt. Guess we will see.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WWE is doing this right. When they had the Summer of Punk 2011, they had gold in their hands and they dropped the ball. We complained and bitched about it and rightfully so because Punk was suppose to be the one to break the Cena monopoly. Luckily, since he THAT DAMN GOOD, he was able to rebound and still become one of the top guys in the business. This time, WWE is doing it the right way in building this slowly and carefully rather than do a one or two month feud and have Bryan dangle into limbo UNTIL Cena came back. Sure, maybe Cena comes back on top but at least with this storyline, when Cena comes back, he won't be the only choice people can truly root for. Now you got Bryan. You still have Punk. You potentially have Rhodes and Ziggler.

This storyline has been great. Tremendous, even. It's how you book storylines that benefit everybody. Anyone blindly hating at this point is either A) unaware of how wrestling works, B) have let the Cena booking REALLY jade their way of how wrestling works, C) they know it's working but want to be "different" and just bitch to bitch or D) all of the above. Seriously, anyone with a rational brain KNOWS this will benefit everybody if done right.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Crying like a bitch because it's what's best for business" :lmao :lmao :lmao

I REALLY hope Big Show doesn't have a massive part in this storyline. I'm still really enjoying it though. Hopefully Edge has a part in it next week.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

The fact that "kayfabe" is legitimately pissing people off means we are seeing a part of wrestling we haven't seen in a long long time. The fact that HHH has created a storyline where a heel is truly unstoppable and bringing real sympathy to the "face" (which is exactly the way it should be) over and over with no signs of letting up, means we are seeing true story telling in progress. Batman doesn't have the upperhand all the way through the movie, he is beaten by the bad guy till the end. Same with every other story. This is the reason true fans absolutely hate the Cena years. It changed the way stories are told, Cena is never the underdog, even though he says he is. People who started watching this generation don't know anything else but the good guy always comes out on top. I'm loving this.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Akihiko said:


> He was getting booed and playing the audience to get the right reactions. If you don't call that a reaction than you are probably retarded.


I didn't see no reaction from the crowd. They were mostly sitting on their hands. 

Also, Hunter is the only over heel in that group so they need to get more heat on the Shield and Orton before Bryan can have his moment.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Akihiko said:


> He was getting booed and playing the audience to get the right reactions. If you don't call that a reaction than you are probably retarded.


Come on now. He came out to crickets and the second he beat Cody the crowd dies. That wasn't good. There were some boos at various times but Orton is clearly the weak link in this storyline.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Happenstan said:


> Come on now. He came out to crickets and the second he beat Cody the crowd dies. That wasn't good. There were some boos at various times but Orton is clearly the weak link in this storyline.


That's not even kinda true. The blind Orton hate is stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What I like... WWE seems to know now how to work the IWC. You have these promos that make even us go "wha..?!" and then recent interviews and tweets with the likes of Ziggler that seem to be "shooting" but feed right back into the storyline in some form. It's just all creating an atmoshphere of not only heels being dominant for once, but actually no clue to what is happening or what will happen. I think the sole purpose of the past month was to work the IWC... and it is working like a charm and pulling good numbers along with it. 

Did they actually start listening to us in a weird sort of way


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw next week live from city that has this downtown:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

nobody has patience these days. this storyline is a lot bigger than just bryan vs orton/hhh and i am a fan of it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> What I like... WWE seems to know now how to work the IWC. You have these promos that make even us go "wha..?!" and then recent interviews and tweets with the likes of Ziggler that seem to be "shooting" but feed right back into the storyline in some form. It's just all creating an atmoshphere of not only heels being dominant for once, but actually no clue to what is happening or what will happen. I think the sole purpose of the past month was to work the IWC... and it is working like a charm and pulling good numbers along with it.
> 
> Did they actually start listening to us in a weird sort of way


It's so great, I'm legit rooting for all the faces in this feud, I even want to see my favorite wrestler on the roster (Ambrose) get his ass kicked right now. And the sad thing is that I just know this wouldn't be happening and fans wouldn't be buying into it if Cena or Sheamus were involved. Keep them away for as long as possible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...with_CM_Punk_Curtis_Axel_and_Paul_Heyman.html



> What Happened After Monday's RAW with CM Punk, Curtis Axel and Paul Heyman
> 
> - After Monday's WWE RAW went off the air in Des Moines, Daniel Bryan was helped to the back by WWE doctors and referees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Akihiko said:


> That's not even kinda true. The blind Orton hate is stupid.


I'm an Orton hater now too? :lmao

And yes it is. Rewatch if you have to.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Raw next week live from city that has this downtown:


Punk is T DOT :mark:


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

and again nothing for the Wyatts? lol god the WWE sucks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ecoces said:


> and again nothing for the Wyatts? lol god the WWE sucks.


They had a promo, yo. They still have this Kane is missing angle going strong.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha wow, Punk/Bryan "smarks" are probably the biggest marks, ever. Everythime I check my facebook/Twitter timeline I see lots of them bitching about how Bryan got destroyed on RAW. 

WHAT A MARK!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Where the hell was Cesaro tonight?????? Better not job to ptp on Superstars this week -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Great title for tonight's raw. (Y)

Cesaro was the designated driver for Swagger tonight.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont get this website. People were bitching and crying when Cena buried the Nexus prematurely but are complaining now when theres finally a strong heel faction?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

superuser1 said:


> I dont get this website. People were bitching and crying when Cena buried the Nexus prematurely but are complaining now when theres finally a strong heel faction?


Now. That's the thing. Only because it's Bryan. They are just big stupid marks.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

brandiexoxo said:


> Where the hell was Cesaro tonight?????? Better not job to ptp on Superstars this week -__-
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wouldn't be surprised to see him next week. Swagger can't go to Canada(cause of his DUI stuff. I'm sure Zeb will mention it too. Not the DUI,but be like "Jack Swagger wasn't even let into this place you people call a country. We Real Americans watch you Canadians SNEAK across our borders everyday, yet you won't even let a Real American into your own country legally?").

Cesaro with Zeb vs someone like Christian probably.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

superuser1 said:


> I dont get this website. People were bitching and crying when Cena buried the Nexus prematurely but are complaining now when theres finally a strong heel faction?


What MY problem is (I can't speak for everyone, obviously) is that one side dominates the other, week after week after week, consistently. It gets boring after awhile no matter which way it goes. 

Ultimately though when we look back in hindsight, if the feud does what it's supposed to and that's make Bryan the top guy in the WWE... or at the very least solidify his spot as a top tier main eventer, we won't remember these dull repetitive weeks. We'll remember the feud as a whole being awesome and the great moments it had.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

superuser1 said:


> I dont get this website. People were bitching and crying when Cena buried the Nexus prematurely but are complaining now when theres finally a strong heel faction?


You can never please everyone in lifetime.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ vs the Divas division


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Akihiko said:


> That's not even kinda true. The blind Orton hate is stupid.


It's not blind hate...Up until the Smackdown Orton has been forgettable....

I honestly think we'll look back on this storyline as Bryan vs HHH...hell this storyline is about The Corporation...HHH,Steph,Vince...Orton is just a henchman, yea he was great pissing off the crowd during beatdowns, but these segments are HHH,Bryan.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

If this is done right Bryan winning the title could be like a Mankind winning moment.

You get a heel faction going...started up just this month and people are saying that they are too dominate?

:StephenA2

WWE shot itself in the foot...some of these new,younger fans are spoiled in seeing fueds like this resolved by now and having the hero overcome by now. It's refreshing seeing all the good guys looking like pussies and not helping. I remember being younger and generally feeling defeated everytime Vince would screw Stone Cold or Mankind. 

I'm a fan of cheering for the guy who is always on the chase..


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ vs the Divas division


How about that gang beat down tonight?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see him next week. Swagger can't go to Canada(cause of his DUI stuff. I'm sure Zeb will mention it too. Not the DUI,but be like "Jack Swagger wasn't even let into this place you people call a country. We Real Americans watch you Canadians SNEAK across our borders everyday, yet you won't even let a Real American into your own country legally?").
> 
> Cesaro with Zeb vs someone like Christian probably.


Think Swagger said he'll be in Montreal this Fri. I'm not sure if his word is legit, but I doubt he'll be on RAW. 

No Swag, no Sheamus, and possibly no Barrett? pretty heart broken.

@ Apex


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

I believe Shaemus is injured. And tonight's Raw was booked wrong. From the promo to matches. The WWE app had more air time. That could've easily filled a solid match with Barrett or Swagger. One thing WWE lacks is momentum.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see him next week. Swagger can't go to Canada(cause of his DUI stuff. I'm sure Zeb will mention it too. Not the DUI,but be like "Jack Swagger wasn't even let into this place you people call a country. We Real Americans watch you Canadians SNEAK across our borders everyday, yet you won't even let a Real American into your own country legally?").
> 
> Cesaro with Zeb vs someone like Christian probably.


Crowd would just shit all over it and chant "DUI, DUI!" or something. They're better off not mentioning it at all.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Man CM punk with that cheap pop tonight lmfao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Crowd would just shit all over it and chant "DUI, DUI!" or something. They're better off not mentioning it at all.


lol some smark tried to start a DUI chant on NXT when he attacked Sami. Man, WWE fans can hold grudges.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

That's not even the worse Wagg. You know "Weed the people" going around too. I feel bad for him and Angle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> That's not even the worse Wagg. You know "Weed the people" going around too. I feel bad for him and Angle.


It's not that bad. Just some hardcore smarks. He no sells it completely.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Just like Ryback. :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

WWE is just really going down the tubes right now IMO.

Something that had so much promise when Cena left, has now become the Triple H Show.

I mean this show started off very well, we got a good opening segment, followed by the Orton/Rhodes match announcement (which I was instantly very excited for) then after that it went downhill. The only other good point was the Orton/Rhodes match which I thought was very good.

But holy shit man, they have to get Triple H off of the screen, it was him tonight the entire night. And its destroying the show.

And at the end of the day, the thing about it is, everyone was so excited with no Cena that this was Bryans times (and I knew they would drop the ball with it) but what do they do? They turn around & make Triple H the focus of the show, even this Big Show thing is becoming more of a focus than the Daniel Bryan thing. 

WWE IMO right now is focusing way too much on the storylines, everything on the show is over stretched and stuff, and they give us nothing now, there is no instant gratification for watching a 3 hour program on Monday nights, none, everything is pushed & stretched out to the PPV, to the point where the fans for the most part have no faith in the PPV's as whole, and only buy it for 1 or 2 things.

They have to give us something good to watch on Mondays, rather than dragging everything out, if they are going to drag everything out, then go to 2 hours, or even 1 hour, so we don't have to see pointless matches & extra stuff that means nothing, and that no one cares about.

Anyways finally, for the main storyline they need to make this about Bryan and Orton, and thats it, have them come out & cut promos alone. Keep HHH out of it for the most part, and just have Orton/Bryan be the focus. I don't want to see HHH every 2nd segment.

I give this show a *3/10*. And 2 of that is for the Orton/Rhodes match alone. (which was great) It was just annoying to watch alot of this episode of Monday Night Triple HHH.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe Triple H doesn't want to get beat down because his ego will get crushed.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

HHH is the saving grace of this angle - but it's pretty much wasted on Bryan, anyway.



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Anyways finally, for the main storyline they need to make this about Bryan and Orton, and thats it, have them come out & cut promos alone. *Keep HHH out of it for the most part, and just have Orton/Bryan be the focus.* I don't want to see HHH every 2nd segment.
> 
> I give this show a *3.5/10*. And 2.5 of that is for the Orton/Rhodes match alone. (which was great) It was just annoying to watch alot of this episode of Monday Night Triple HHH.


HHH has to be out there and carry the show, because neither Bryan nor Orton can. They can't do it on their own, so they need HHH out there with them. He's the strongest personality, and he's the one who's making this angle work and his presence is making it somewhat interesting. If it was just Orton and Bryan and HHH wasn't involved, then this storyline would be even worse than it is already - not that I particularly care about it anyway, 'cos no Punk involvement = no real interest from me, to start with. I just can't buy into Bryan being in this role.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just got back from watching this live. Gotta tell you, decent show, but the ending was painful and awkward (and a little boring) to watch. Saw lots of people (especially those with young kids) leaving during the middle of the final segment. Now, certainly could have been because its a school night, but arena had lost 1/2+ of the crowd by the time the dark main event started. I am all for setting up how strong of an adversary the Corporation is, but WWE is heel heavy to an extreme right now. ALL SIX championships are held by heels, both GMs are heels, all other authority figures are heels. The only remaining major "faces" besides Bryan are not even involved in the story line like it doesn't exist for them, even though it affects the whole company, ie Punk, RVD.

Angle started out with a ton of promise, but right now its waaay to one sided, not even an underdog story anymore, its more like watching North Korean dissidents in a prison camp or something.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I like it but now I'm worried that people will stop watching it altogether.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Watched RAW it was good, but as the poster above its really getting a little one sided its just plain bad. I mean I can't see DB standing a chance I hope things look brighter for DB, but I feel Vince will change his mind throw DB out and have Cena be the savoir here which will go back to square one.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Vince did that, then ha ha wow! all I can say.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Now is the WWE's chance to really build up stars, and without Cena, now is there opportunity to really improve the product & take steps forward with some of there other superstars like Bryan, Sandow, Rhodes, Ziggler, exc. And if anything, they have only taken steps back with those guys.

Its a shame that WWE is blowing this great opportunity to improve the product, and build stars so you have more than just Cena when he returns.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah why even make that announcement to step up and prove your worth in the WWE if the WWE is going to revolve around one story line with 3 or 4 players in it and the job for the rest of teh roster is to get buried?

Is it like... does Vince want to see how well other people can sell a burial or something? Makes no damn sense. Then you have RVD in the WHC picture which is the only other picture a superstar could get into and it's wasted on a part timer while Cena is gone. If they want to see if anyone can ever take Cena's spot or if the roster can come together to carry the show, they have to give them a fucking chance to in the first place. It's ridiculous the hypocrisy of Vince.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"* 
-Good opening promo from HHH, Orton and Daniel Bryan. They all had good arguments against each other. Loved the Doink the Clown mention and of course, the thought of bringing the European and Cruiserweight Titles. Bring back the Cruiserweight Title so Sin "Botch" Cara has a reason to be in the company right now.

-The hot streak continues for the Prime Time Players. Wish they can at least get a promo so they can talk.

-Match of the night goes to Orton vs Cody Rhodes. These two had great battles on Smackdown back and this one was good too. Had nice near falls and the finish didn't make Cody look too weak. Glad to see Cody have an intense backstage interview before he left the arena. Hope he comes back strong in a few months.

-Decent promo from CM Punk although he is running out of stuff to say.

-Looks like it's AJ against the cast of Total Divas now. That segment signified it. I wish AJ can play the "against all odds" card like the WWE always does for Cena.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Poor Fandango getting a broken nose from The Miz. He had a concussion a few months ago and now this. Decent match he had with Miz though.

-Don't like the lack of direction Dolph Ziggler is going in right now. He takes a loss to Ryback the bully and might be looking at a feud with Dean Ambrose. Boy can concussions kill someone's push...

-Damien Sandow on a losing streak. But then again, this treatment happens to ALL briefcase winners so maybe it shouldn't be a big deal.

-Boring main event from Big Show/Bryan. Big Show's acting has been solid but the match was slow. I really like this storyline the WWE has built up but man, it seemed like it killed the crowd. Crowd was silent and seemed to have no one to cheer for. 

Average show overall. Dead crowd didn't help matters. Maybe they missed John Cena. Who knows...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Sandrone said:


> What MY problem is (I can't speak for everyone, obviously) is that one side dominates the other, week after week after week, consistently. It gets boring after awhile no matter which way it goes.
> 
> Ultimately though when we look back in hindsight, if the feud does what it's supposed to and that's make Bryan the top guy in the WWE... or at the very least solidify his spot as a top tier main eventer, we won't remember these dull repetitive weeks. We'll remember the feud as a whole being awesome and the great moments it had.


Good point. They have to build up the heels, but doing the same thing eventually gets old and stale. I guess when it comes to me I haven't gotten tired of it yet, but Bryan does have to eventually get even and look like he can get the job done.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

It's amazing to see so many people get worked, and worked hard. 

Not just on here, but it seems like this angle is really affecting people.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i thought the Iowa crowd was on fire tonight...they impressed me.....I love how none of the crowds have ruined anything yet on the live television. oh, and I think they're straight up trying to sabotage Ziggler on purpose...two straight weeks of nothing but ambushes and making him look bad in matches..something is up there.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



redban said:


> Lost a lot of interest in the product.
> 
> Without Brock, the feud has taken a step down.
> 
> ...


a legit #1 face is missing. wwe is horrible atm.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They likely didn't want to show off a better ending in Iowa. They are saving it for Toronto. They went the "safe" route and continued with the Daniel Bryan beatdown. Not that I'm complaining. I like this angle a lot.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

It's amazing how many people on here don't seem to understand wrestling psychology at all.

This corporation angle is supposed to be all-consuming (entire company involved, basically) and long and drawn out. And they're actually doing it right. Finally. No more ADD angles and 2-week storylines that end in meaningless and viewers-don't-care ways.

In the most simple way -- just for one PPV -- you never want the face to get over on free TV. You have him lose again and again until the PPV. Then he gets redemption, and your fans pay to see it. 

But if you are going to drag out the storyline, like what they're doing, then you basically keep burying the face until you're ready for the payoff. The tension builds, there is more payoff, etc. Great. This is 1,000,000 times better than any Cena storyline, and I'm grateful for it.

Other questions and answers:

Q: Why is Show involved in this storyline and what's up with his overacting?

A: Show is one of the best actors in the company. He's always been good at this, even though his natural gimmick is as the monster big guy. He's always been a good actor, and I would imagine that is part of why he was chosen in this role. Imagine, say, Khali trying to cry like Show tonight. It won't work. It's better to over-act than under-act in wrestling. Like Heyman last week or two weeks ago with the bloodshot eyes, fans want real emotion, or what seems like real emotion.

Q: Why is WWE involving Steph and HHH in this angle so much? Is this all about getting them over?

A: Yes, it is. Steph -- and now HHH -- are "permanent roster members" of the WWE. They're going to be around for decades. Look, I hate HHH and have said so many times on here. Hate him and Cena. Still, if you're going to be a Permanent Roster Member, then you must work to get over your character because your character is likely going to be central to the show for years to come. And that's what they're doing now with HHH and Steph.

Q: Why was Punk going for a cheap pop and talking about his shirts and hard-selling the PPV?

A: Punk, like the rest of the roster, knows that this is their chance to get something done with Cena on the shelf. In other words, big PPV #'s could mean a real move up the ladder now that the numbers can't be linked to Cena. Everyone in the company, I'm sure, and most of the fans know that Punk and Heyman are killing it right now. Well, Punk wants the PPV numbers to come through and help drive home the point to the company. In Punk's 400+ day reign, I think the PPV numbers weren't necessarily so hot. This is his chance to make up for that with Cena on the sidelines.

The WWE has a scarcity of top-level talent right now. They've got a bunch of people who aren't used to working the mic as much as they are right now, and that includes HHH. HHH is used to wrestling, not being "just" a character. But now his role has changed, and they're trying to make him Vince II. And he's got a long way to go to get to that level. But this is how you start to work to get him to that level.

The one thing I thought tonight, and over the last few weeks watching HHH, is "Damn, I miss Vince." When you watch HHH now you realize how great Vince is and how great he made himself as a character over decades. I remember watching Vince in the early 1980's both as an announcer and when WWF had that Tonight Show kind of set. He's come a long, long way since then and made himself into a great character and villain. That's where the company wants to get HHH, I'm sure, as he transitions into this mostly-post-active-wrestler role.

Steph is the best actor in The Corporation. Which make sense. She's been around forever and, because she never really wrestled very much, she had to work on getting over with her acting more. And she's good at it.

HHH as non-wrestler, Daniel Bryan, Orton, Ziggler, Rhodes and others aren't yet great actors or mic workers (and may never be, at least some of them). But the storyline is carrying them and helping them get rub and heat. It's giving them time to become better and better, and helping move the company forward while it endures something of a down period in terms of talent.

I love this angle. It's not perfect and it's not acted or written perfectly, but it's by far the best thing I've seen on WWE in years. Just let it play out, and don't get too eager for a psychological "pay off" before it comes. The longer you wait, the better the payoff.

Couple other things from the show.

- Punk's promo was amazing. He is so good it's incredible. He and Heyman are on a Tour De Force right now. Awesome to watch

- AJ continues to shine and be the lone compelling Diva. Even though she's a heel, I actually cared when they showed her lying on the floor after getting beaten up. She's so much more compelling than any of the other women and she's a heck of an actress who still is likely to get even better over time. Thank goodness the divas division has her around or it would be unwatchable

- Rhodes was great, especially in his interview after being fired. Love the worked shoot McMahons/Rhodes family animosity stuff and how Goldust's character supposedly traumatized his brother or whatever. That was awesome.

I'm much happier with the show since SummerSlam. Some of it is probably because Cena is gone and they're just working a different program now. But a lot of it is because it feels like they are starting to figure some things out, and giving people some rub and some time that should be given it and they have found the right type of angle (Corporation) to make an interesting storyline.

Bravo.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like the corporation storyline so don´t get me wrong, but They should really start with different endings. Otherwise this storyline will feel pisspoor pretty soon.
Perhaps Bryan should get someone who comes and help him next week, makes Bryan and friends start to fight back so we could one week get Bryan standing tall and the next Orton.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Just got back from watching this live. Gotta tell you, decent show, but the ending was painful and awkward (and a little boring) to watch. Saw lots of people (especially those with young kids) leaving during the middle of the final segment. Now, certainly could have been because its a school night, but arena had lost 1/2+ of the crowd by the time the dark main event started. I am all for setting up how strong of an adversary the Corporation is, but WWE is heel heavy to an extreme right now. ALL SIX championships are held by heels, both GMs are heels, all other authority figures are heels. The only remaining major "faces" besides Bryan are not even involved in the story line like it doesn't exist for them, even though it affects the whole company, ie Punk, RVD.
> 
> Angle started out with a ton of promise, but right now its waaay to one sided, not even an underdog story anymore, its more like watching North Korean dissidents in a prison camp or something.


Wow, just gonna go with school night. lol.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Found this RAW very boring. I wish we wouldn't go back to the 15 min HHH promos


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official 9/2 Raw Discussion Thread: Doing What's Best For Business*



Akihiko said:


> That's not even kinda true. The blind Orton hate is stupid.


The first part, Orton not getting any reaction, is at the very least a stretch. As for him being the not being the weak link; that it's "blind Orton hate?" That's false. Like I stated last week, a lot of people thought turning him was going to be the ticket to making him interesting again (myself included), but that completely missed the mark; his delivery in the past few weeks has made some of Swagger's W.H.C. stuff look like "Cane Dewey." 

People want H.H.H. out of or less involved in the story line, but the problem with that is that it's a prerequisite with Orton being involved due to his horrendous delivery. He's out there continuously repeating the same boring shtick every week about respecting management and being the new face of the company all while doing it in the same monotonous voice that he's always used which doesn't work in this setting. He's out there saying "What he said" because he can't convey that message himself. The ring work is great, but the microphone work is uninspired at best.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i wonder if they even know how this angle will end..and I wonder if Bryan is tired of going to the arena and being told "you're going to get beat up at the end again"


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Orton hate isn't blind, dude sucks at cutting promos. This has always been the case.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome show! best part was when Triple H tells Orton that Big Show might be sitting somewhere crying Lmao. 

Big show is the new Tommy Dreamer it seems.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm amazed at how many people here shocked that some of us have complaints about the Corp angle. Yes we all know Wrestling 101 and how things are supposed to go to build up a major heel. key words there are supposed to. It's not like we don't have a history of this very company and its current management throwing great opportunities to make major new stars out the window to prop up John SeenIt. For some of us, we've been fooled once too often. I hope like hell I'm just being overly cautious...but WWE's recent history tends to back my greatest fears up more than it does "the wait and you'll see" crowd doesn't it? Just saying...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Barry_O said:


> It's amazing how many people on here don't seem to understand wrestling psychology at all.
> 
> This corporation angle is supposed to be all-consuming (entire company involved, basically) and long and drawn out. And they're actually doing it right. Finally. No more ADD angles and 2-week storylines that end in meaningless and viewers-don't-care ways.
> 
> ...


Good post about the Corporation. I am enjoying it a lot.
I know it hasn't been going on for too long, butI wish the ending would be a little different, it's a little boring. 

Just change it up a little in the way Bryan gets screwed every week.
Have Bryan and one of the Shield members square off, and then at the end when Bryan has the upper hand, have Triple H or Orton run in and RKO or pedigree him. Something like that.
I am enjoying the angle, but I hope WWE doesn't do the stuff where everyone stands on top of the stage next week and Bryan gets killed by the Shield and ridiculed by Triple H.

Just... change it up a little.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

^ 

(For Happenstan)

The last thing I want to see is Cena getting rub off of a great, long-drawn-out angle. Unfortunately, that's almost certainly going to happen. But at least in the meantime other wrestlers and characters can get some heat themselves.

As I said, I hate Cena and HHH. To me, they are two C-List Top Faces who desperately want to be A-List and never could be. I don't completely blame Cena for his plight, as the company believes he is the guy to push. Still, as a fan, it drives me berserk.

.
.
.

(For King Gimp)

I agree, they might want to mix things up a little with the Bryan beatdowns. On the other hand, the effect is a good one. The face is completely buried, with no misunderstanding or kinda-sorta the face might have won the encounter. This builds up more tension, and makes the fans desire the heels' comeuppance even more.

It's not a perfectly-written or -acted angle. But for those of us who have been sick to death for years with the same Cena PPV story month after month, this is like drinking water after coming out of a desert for 40 days.

I'll take it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

No Cesaro = NO BUYS


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Show's acting was horrible.

We got robbed of a Daniel Bryan mainevent match because Big Show was acting like a bitch. Whatever that 'match' was, it looked fake.

Those are my complaints.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I was laughing at Big Show. I sorta found it entertaining. Of course it was annoying a hell but whatever. 

Orton still coming out to near enough zero reaction. 

:mark: :mark: at Ziggler and Ambrose. 

Cody Rhodes' promo was damn good. 

If AJ is dropping the belt at NOC I really want it to be Nattie that wins.

IMO one of weakest Raws in a while, but definitely not the worst.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

'Show should get more credit for his acting.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I was right. DB has been getting beaten and will be beaten every single episode of Raw.

OH BUTZ IT WILL GET HIM OVERZ. 

Yeah, because Evolution beating the shit of of Goldberg every week in 2003 made him huge.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao at people saying that this storyline isn't helping anyone but Triple H and Bryan. It's helping the Shield imo as they fit this role perfectly and are getting more of a reaction than what they got previously while they were floundering with no direction. I think this is going to help Ziggler big too. It will put him over more as a face. And from what we saw tonight, it's going to help Rhodes become over too. So yeah, this storyline is TOTALLY only benefiting Hunter's massive ego right?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So much crying it's glorious. And the sweet irony of 'smart' fans laughing at the facebook fans when half of them are whining over Bryan getting beat up every week. So. Much. Butthurt. It blows my mind that WWE are able to elicit a response like this in 2013. But I guess that's what happens when you have TRIPLE GOAT HEEL bossing shit every week. 

Opening segment was great. Backstage segment with Rhodes was great. JBL on commentary throughout the show was great. Stephanie telling Big Show he was going to die was great. Triple H trolling Paul Heyman was great. Booker T being a sucka was great. Bryan telling Show he was going to beat him despite the fact that he is going to die was great. Orton/Rhodes was great. Rhodes getting fired was great. Rhodes promo after getting fired was great. THE BIG GUY was great. Stephanie stopping Show from punching HHH and ordering him to hit Bryan was great. Orton standing tall over Bryan was great. THIS RAW WAS GREAT. DAT MCMAHON HELMSLEY ERA RUNNING WILD IS GREAT. SO MUCH GREATNESS I DONT KNOW HOW TO REACT EXCEPT TO SAY THAT THIS SHIT IS GREAT. SO GREAT THE GREAT ONE SHOULD COME BACK AND MAKE IT EVEN GREATER. WHAT. I TAKE THAT BACK. WE NEED STONE COLD. WAIT NO. WE NEED OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR JOHN CENA. THE CENATION WILL COLLECTIVELY SPLOOGE WHEN JOHN SAVES US ALL FROM THIS GREATNESS BY MAKING IT THE GREATEST PIECE OF GREATNESS YOU HAVE EVER SEEN. SO GREAT. SO GORGEOUS. TYLER BREEZE. 

Divas stuff was gre....good. I liked it and I'm looking forward to the 4 way to see who wins. Weak link was Punk/Heyman for me because I'm just not interested in that at all. I'll be happy to see them move away from that.

:bryan :HHH2 rton2 RULING THE WORLD RIGHT NOW. ITS GREAT 8*D


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> 'Show should get more credit for his acting.


I credit Punk for Big Show's acting. Punk is so good that his goodness trickles down to the rest of them.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This angle is great..... For John Cena.

This in no way is for DB. 

the Last SIX SHOWS DB has been killed. And at NOC he's going to be killed. ALL the babyfaces look like bitches. So yeah. This is going to be a vehicle for Cena. Sorry to not think thats awesome.


And Starbuck your a mark for everyone involved in this angle so of course your gonna love it lol.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> This angle is great..... For John Cena.
> 
> This in no way is for DB.
> 
> ...


Let's see if we can fix that claim. 

Summerslam - Bryan beats Cena clean 
RAW after - Cena puts him over big time, crowd pops as Cena leaves. Corporation beats him down despite him showing great fight
Smackdown - Cuts opening promo on Orton, makes it personal. Beats Wade Barret dominantly in a steel cage, get's RKO's by a cowardly Orton.
RAW - Beats Rollins in a gauntlet like a fucking boss, was about to make Ambrose tap in seconds untill Reigns makes the save, then almost made Reigns tap. Beat down subsequently by greater numbers. 
Smackdown - almost makes Ryback tap, cowardly Orton interupts, Bryan puts him in the YES! lock almost makes him tap, Shield kills him. 
RAW - Beat down to remind the audience that the odds are absolutely overwhelming, yet in true babyface fashion refuses to give up.

The quality of this angle is in the details, so many people are getting fucking worked it's amazing.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> *This angle is great..... For John Cena.*
> 
> This in no way is for DB.
> 
> ...


....well yeah.

I figure everybody knew that already though...right? :draper2

I just can't wait till the "is Cena coming back HEEL of FACE" arguements that are gonna start up in a month or so. Gonna be SUPER fun! :cena4


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> This angle is great..... For John Cena.
> 
> This in no way is for DB.
> 
> ...


All I've seen you do is cry over this. Your loss tbh. If you want to complain and keep ruining it for yourself you go right ahead. It's a fantastic angle. Yeah, I mark for a lot of the people involved but that doesn't take away from how good this is, it just makes it even better for me. I just find it hilarious, the amount of whining that's going on. I bet you complained that WWE didn't know how to book heels. Now they book them correctly and you're still complaining. Go back and watch some shows from Dec 99 to around June 00. It might give you some perspective. Or you could just continue to bitch over something that hasn't even happened yet and cry more. Your choice.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fucking sick of Show


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure if I like this feud, it's getting kind of repetitive with Bryan getting layed out every week.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Fuck...it would be kind of AMAZING if Cena came back and joined the Corporation though.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Well I was right. DB has been getting beaten and will be beaten every single episode of Raw.
> 
> OH BUTZ IT WILL GET HIM OVERZ.
> 
> Yeah, because Evolution beating the shit of of Goldberg every week in 2003 made him huge.


It will get him over as Hell when he starts beating them back... IF he does .


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

So finding faults and problems with the repetitiveness of the angle, the emasculating of every singe babyface on the roster, and the inevitable end result of the angle is me getting worked by HHH and crying. 

K.

Oh and Big Show is broke. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> HHH is the saving grace of this angle - but it's pretty much wasted on Bryan, anyway.
> 
> 
> HHH has to be out there and carry the show, because neither Bryan nor Orton can. They can't do it on their own, so they need HHH out there with them. He's the strongest personality, and he's the one who's making this angle work and his presence is making it somewhat interesting. If it was just Orton and Bryan and HHH wasn't involved, then this storyline would be even worse than it is already - not that I particularly care about it anyway, 'cos no Punk involvement = no real interest from me, to start with. * I just can't buy into Bryan being in this role.*


Tell my why exactly? Oh, because he's not Punk, right. Carry on.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Well I was right. DB has been getting beaten and will be beaten every single episode of Raw.
> 
> OH BUTZ IT WILL GET HIM OVERZ.
> 
> Yeah, because Evolution beating the shit of of Goldberg every week in 2003 made him huge.


Goldberg peaked in WCW. He was never huge in WWE to begin with. You should be comparing with batista, not goldberg. See how big of a star he emerged at the end of it all? The only one who was legitimately above John Cena, hell domestically, Cena still doesn't have the PPV numbers that Batista manage to draw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> So finding faults and problems with the repetitiveness of the angle, the emasculating of every singe babyface on the roster, and the inevitable end result of the angle is me getting worked by HHH and crying.
> 
> K.
> 
> Oh and Big Show is broke. Fucking stupid.


It's wrestling. If you're expecting Breaking Bad levels of storytelling you're watching the wrong show. Very rarely do we get a _perfect _piece of storytelling from WWE. You're too busy finding faults and problems that you can't enjoy what's actually happening. Go ahead though, stay mad and keep taking everything so seriously. Complain about babyfaces actually facing obstacles for a change and then complain when the heels become bitches again. Complain about the Big Show stuff instead of laughing at it. Complain about John Cena when he isn't even involved right now. Complain about everything and then complain some more. 

If anybody is being stupid here, it's you. Lighten up and stop taking it all so seriously. You never know, you might actually....enjoy it :shocked:.

And legitimate question here, did you watch back when Rock/Foley/Jericho and anybody who opposed the faction were getting their asses kicked every week in early 2000? I suppose you would find faults with that too and complain because Rock got beat up every week. Remember Backlash 2000? Damn that was such a horrible ending I hated it.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> It's wrestling. If you're expecting Breaking Bad levels of storytelling you're watching the wrong show. Very rarely do we get a _perfect _piece of storytelling from WWE. You're too busy finding faults and problems that you can't enjoy what's actually happening. Go ahead though, stay mad and keep taking everything so seriously. Complain about babyfaces actually facing obstacles for a change and then complain when the heels become bitches again. Complain about the Big Show stuff instead of laughing at it. Complain about John Cena when he isn't even involved right now. Complain about everything and then complain some more.
> 
> If anybody is being stupid here, it's you. Lighten up and stop taking it all so seriously. You never know, you might actually....enjoy it :shocked:.
> 
> And legitimate question here, did you watch back when Rock/Foley/Jericho and anybody who opposed the faction were getting their asses kicked every week in early 2000? I suppose you would find faults with that too and complain because Rock got beat up every week. *Remember Backlash 2000? Damn that was such a horrible ending I hated it.*


Daaaaaaaamn. I remember watching Backlash live. That shit was awesome. Such a great payoff.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> It's wrestling. If you're expecting Breaking Bad levels of storytelling you're watching the wrong show. Very rarely do we get a _perfect _piece of storytelling from WWE. You're too busy finding faults and problems that you can't enjoy what's actually happening. Go ahead though, stay mad and keep taking everything so seriously. Complain about babyfaces actually facing obstacles for a change and then complain when the heels become bitches again. Complain about the Big Show stuff instead of laughing at it. Complain about John Cena when he isn't even involved right now. Complain about everything and then complain some more.
> 
> If anybody is being stupid here, it's you. Lighten up and stop taking it all so seriously. You never know, you might actually....enjoy it :shocked:.
> 
> And legitimate question here, did you watch back when Rock/Foley/Jericho and anybody who opposed the faction were getting their asses kicked every week in early 2000? I suppose you would find faults with that too and complain because Rock got beat up every week. Remember Backlash 2000? Damn that was such a horrible ending I hated it.


Yeah but that was when wrestling was at its peak. There is too much entertainment competing with wrestling to do angles like that now IMO. Throw in social media and audiences can switch to something new on a dime. There has to be a back and forth or people lose interest quickly and find other things to watch. I bet ratings take a huge hit when football starts...especially if they keep doing what they have been doing the past 3 weeks in having the Corp humiliate the entire roster.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince was needed he should have been the one to talk down big show he always controlled the big show in some way from his debut.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> It's wrestling. If you're expecting Breaking Bad levels of storytelling you're watching the wrong show. Very rarely do we get a _perfect _piece of storytelling from WWE. You're too busy finding faults and problems that you can't enjoy what's actually happening. Go ahead though, stay mad and keep taking everything so seriously. Complain about babyfaces actually facing obstacles for a change and then complain when the heels become bitches again. Complain about the Big Show stuff instead of laughing at it. Complain about John Cena when he isn't even involved right now. Complain about everything and then complain some more.
> 
> If anybody is being stupid here, it's you. Lighten up and stop taking it all so seriously. You never know, you might actually....enjoy it :shocked:.
> 
> And legitimate question here, did you watch back when Rock/Foley/Jericho and anybody who opposed the faction were getting their asses kicked every week in early 2000? I suppose you would find faults with that too and complain because Rock got beat up every week. Remember Backlash 2000? Damn that was such a horrible ending I hated it.


Ok heres the problem with that comparison. The Mcmahon, Hemlsey era was simplistic and worked because the faces DID get the upper hand time to time, they were NOT killed six shows in a raw. Also This Best for Business motto makes no sense, why would DB getting a title shot at Orton if HHH doesn't want him to be champion, because its in his contract? well Big Show had a IRON CLAD contract and HHH seemingly disregarded it, which make Big Show broke (lolwut?) and this Gestapo thing that no one can intervene with HHH and the Shield killing Bryan, or less 3 members of the Sheild will beat up like 30 babyfaces, which makes them look like bitches because they are scared to fight 3 people. And also, if anyone intervenes they will be fired? so HHH is willing to fire the whole roster because he, BY ALL MEANS doesn't want one guy to be WWE champion? (who already has been because HHH allowed Bryan to be in the ME of Summer slam and COUNTED THE PIN to allow him to be champ) thats defiantly not "good for business"

I will give credit where credit it due, HHH is a great dickhead Heel, Bryan is a great sympathetic face, but this angle has so many story inconstancies, so many plot holes, and is SO one sided and SO predictable of where its headed that I cant get behind it.

And now I'm being called a complainer and being worked by HHH because I'm not a fan of this angle. Jesus Christ.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I cant wait till next week now, I thought the whole thing with Cody Rhodes was great and this will help him get over, we could come out of this storyline with Bryan as a top guy on the level of Cena and Punk and then we could have Ziggler and Rhodes pushed to the point where they will be in Bryan's shoes this time last year


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Deshad C. said:


> Daaaaaaaamn. I remember watching Backlash live. That shit was awesome. Such a great payoff.


What are you talking about? It was shit. Rock couldn't even beat Triple H on his own. He needed Austin's help and even Earl Hebner's too. Once again WWE making the faces look like shit. 



Happenstan said:


> Yeah but that was when wrestling was at its peak. There is too much entertainment competing with wrestling to do angles like that now IMO. Throw in social media and audiences can switch to something new on a dime. There has to be a back and forth or people lose interest quickly and find other things to watch. I bet ratings take a huge hit when football starts...especially if they keep doing what they have been doing the past 3 weeks in having the Corp humiliate the entire roster.


Ratings are taking a huge hit regardless of what happens. WWE simply can't compete with Football. They're going down no matter what they do. But you might have a point on the other stuff. Maybe 8 years of LOLCENAWINS really has blinded people to what an actual underdog storyline looks like. The world has gotten so PC that idiot moms are complaining about bullying in wrestling. Jesus Christ. Do they complain when Tom gets his ass handed to him every single time by Jerry? Too many people are taking this to heart from the most cynical of smarks to the most stupid of moms. It's hilarious lol.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright Raw. Wasn't a huge fan of the ending with Show and all, but I predicted a weak show with it being Labor Day and all.

Great to see Rhodes getting air time though, pretty evident that he'll be back in a few weeks with security.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> *What are you talking about? It was shit. Rock couldn't even beat Triple H on his own. He needed Austin's help and even Earl Hebner's too. Once again WWE making the faces look like shit.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings are taking a huge hit regardless of what happens. WWE simply can't compete with Football. They're going down no matter what they do. But you might have a point on the other stuff. Maybe 8 years of LOLCENAWINS really has blinded people to what an actual underdog storyline looks like. The world has gotten so PC that idiot moms are complaining about bullying in wrestling. Jesus Christ. Do they complain when Tom gets his ass handed to him every single time by Jerry? Too many people are taking this to heart from the most cynical of smarks to the most stupid of moms. It's hilarious lol.


I sense your sarcasm sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> What are you talking about? It was shit. Rock couldn't even beat Triple H on his own. He needed Austin's help and even Earl Hebner's too. Once again WWE making the faces look like shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings are taking a huge hit regardless of what happens. WWE simply can't compete with Football. They're going down no matter what they do. But you might have a point on the other stuff. Maybe 8 years of LOLCENAWINS really has blinded people to what an actual underdog storyline looks like. The world has gotten so PC that idiot moms are complaining about bullying in wrestling. Jesus Christ. Do they complain when Tom gets his ass handed to him every single time by Jerry? Too many people are taking this to heart from the most cynical of smarks to the most stupid of moms. It's hilarious lol.



Oh we are definitely in new territory....looking at WWE's FB page proves that. I wasn't online much during the attitude era but I can't imagine those kind of complaints existing for long back then. If one person played PC police back then everyone else would call him/her a puss and shame said poster into extinction. RTC parodied those few team PC'ers quite well.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Seeing Stephanie hug Big Show was hilarious, the way she was hugging him. :lol

Although I think she's getting her giant wrestlers mixed up, 'cause I believe she was 12 or something when she knew Andre the Giant, and she was in her 20s most likely when she knew Big Show.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great episode of RAW. 

Dem promos and backstage segments were fantastic this week, I even kind of enjoyed Orton's for a change. HHH and Steph are such pricks, it's brilliant :mark: Cody's interview with Josh when he was leaving :mark: Punk's promo :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Agreed! Great episode.

I was actually kinda've surprised at how good the crowd was.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad show.

Punk's promo was ok, didn't have much to work with but that feud with Heyman has to end at NOC, no ifs or buts.
Bryan was great on the mic, HHH is just a GOAT heel, he makes you hate him so easily.
Rhodes firing was good, top match, had me into it and genuinely felt for him after the loss. His promo backstage was also good.
The ending was fucking annoying, I wanted to punch the screen watching Big Show fucking cry like a girl, I dunno why but it seemed like the show was centered around him and not Bryan in the end.

Solid show, 7/10.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

this story line had potential at first but i'm not impressed overall. i mean WOW it so "compelling" and "cutting edge" to do the exact same ending three weeks in row. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Hunter and stepahanie talking, big show crying, Orton being a waste of oxygen, meh DB falling for the same trap every week meh, the whole roster on the stage gimmick zzzzz. this shit boring people are only praising it because Heels winning is SO COOL. please this is corny


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ause_Scene_During_Orton_vs_Rhodes_at_RAW.html



> - There was an incident during the Cody Rhodes vs. Randy Orton match at RAW last night where WWE officials sent security out to calm down a situation going on in the crowd. Apparently fans were dressed as Randy Savage, Ric Flair and either Hulk Hogan or Jake Roberts. The fans were getting more attention than the match and this had WWE officials furious.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's ridiculous considering it was easily the Best Match of the Night and one of the best matches I've seen this year. 'Dat pop for the Cross Rhodes. :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. Only thing I didn't like was that Bryan looked kinda weak at the end but man the Mcmahons are amazing heels. Rhodes vs Orton was excellent. Rhodes's promo afterwards was awesome.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Young Constanza said:


> this story line had potential at first but i'm not impressed overall. i mean WOW it so "compelling" and "cutting edge" to do the exact same ending three weeks in row. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Hunter and stepahanie talking, big show crying, Orton being a waste of oxygen, meh DB falling for the same trap every week meh, the whole roster on the stage gimmick zzzzz. this shit boring people are only praising it because Heels winning is SO COOL. please this is corny


Sorry that you have the attention span of a flea and can't take a gradual story buildup for 3 weeks.

Perhaps this is more to your liking.


CENA MAKES A RETURN, MONTHS AHEAD OF EXPECTED FROM INJURY!

SHOULDER CHARGE!

FIVE KNUCKLE SHUFFLE!

AA!

1-2-3!

CENAWINSLOL :vince THE CHAMP IS HERE! :cena2


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Xiphias said:


> Sorry that you have the attention span of a flea and can't take a gradual story buildup for 3 weeks.
> 
> Perhaps this is more to your liking.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.

i dont post often but i LOL to the people bitching about this storyline.

I´m loving that both HHH and Stephanie are being the most evil that can be and making DB life a livin hell.

In the end the payoff will be great because we all know DB will start to overcome things.

They screwed up Summer of Punk storyline but they seem to be knowing what they are doing right now.

The slow build ups are always the greatest in the end.

To all the people bitching about it , can u imagine if austin had overcome vince in the first 3 weeks?

So much for that storyline...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

People should not have expected Bryan to get the upper hand. He won't until after NOC. Right now, the heels are getting their way every week and making the crowd despise them as much as possible. It's too soon for Bryan to start getting even. When the tide turns, it will be that much sweeter.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Let's see if we can fix that claim.
> 
> Summerslam - Bryan beats Cena clean
> RAW after - Cena puts him over big time, crowd pops as Cena leaves. Corporation beats him down despite him showing great fight
> ...


Thank you very much, my friend.

Starbuck you are a great poster too. Maybe there's still some hope in this section after all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The only problem I have with the current angle is the illogical big show is broke angle but this angle overall is good. Lol at some of the whining 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Overall decent Raw, little light on action but what else is new? At least the promos were decent.
Id have to give it 6/10 and another Raw in the books!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I will also say that I am officially bored of Wyatt. He never does anything that interests me. He's already stale and his promos are pretty much the same every time. I don't wanna sound impatient, but either you entertain me or you don't....and he doesn't. 

Also, great seeing the reaction Rhodes was getting. He didn't seem like a good face in the Sandow feud, perhaps because the feud itself was illogical and there was really on real reason to root for him. But the crowd was really behind him last night against Orton.

I read people say it was gonna be a dead crowd, but it wasn't. They were a pretty good crowd all night.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> This angle is great..... For John Cena.
> 
> This in no way is for DB.
> 
> the Last SIX SHOWS DB has been killed. And at NOC he's going to be killed. ALL the babyfaces look like bitches. So yeah. This is going to be a vehicle for Cena. Sorry to not think thats awesome.


*Batman voice* It's always darkest before the dawn

It was Batman who said that, right?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Dent said that...and the Bible.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Florence and the machine also says it in a song.. cool quote though and relevant point.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm, really? 

But in continuation to that reply, I just spotted that they're starting to believe this angle is not for Daniel Bryan, which is so incredibly not true. It's like you people aren't used to a little adversity in your storylines. Which you should be if you follow anything fictional besides this

The alternative to this is a super!Bryan. Which I don't think anyone would like, fan of Bryan or not.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnjgsGj9b5g

BackStage Fallout: SuperStars React To Cody Getting Fired


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, what was Ambrose saying to Ziggler before Ryback came out?

The only words I can assume is "respect the business" but he said something else.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I like whats going on, wwe has been having their faces be unstoppable juggernauts for way too long, heels are supposed to be more powerful and a threat, for a long time, the heels have basically been underdogs, and that shit aint right.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

I just dont understand why Big Show has to cry. Ok, show anger, show frustration, show hesitation but why is a fucking giant crying like a bitch like him and DB were best friends before this. Makes no sense.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ause_Scene_During_Orton_vs_Rhodes_at_RAW.html


Pretty ridiculous WWE would get involved because the fans weren't reacting the way they wanted them to.



Slowhand said:


> People should not have expected Bryan to get the upper hand. He won't until after NOC. Right now, the heels are getting their way every week and making the crowd despise them as much as possible. It's too soon for Bryan to start getting even. When the tide turns, it will be that much sweeter.


Agreed. I think the issue people have is not that Bryan is getting beaten up (we actually have a face underdog and unlikable heels for once) but the issue is we've had the exactly same ending for the past three weeks on RAW. Wrestlers come stand on stage, Daniel Bryan does something, Bryan gets attacked by Shield and Orton comes over to him to end the show. Same thing week in and out. Bryan doesn't need to get the upper-hand but it would be nice if they'd spice it up a little bit. Do something a little different.

That would be my only minor complaint, that and Big Show's involvement not making much sense. Why was he bawling his eyes out? Why bring up his IRONCLAD contract if you're going to ignore it? Keeping consistency is great but why bring something from the past up if you're going to pretend it didn't happen.

Other than that I'm loving this feud. A storyline that encompasses all of RAW, actual underdog faces, unlikable heels... it's great. Hopefully not just a set-up for Cena to come play the hero but I really wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

The state of commentary is really getting on my nerves. I understand they need to put over the storylines, but during the enitre orton/rhodes match, excluding pinfall attempts they called 8 moves. Joey styles is somewhere having a heart attack.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I already miss Cena. How much longer until he gets back?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

billie joe 182 said:


> The state of commentary is really getting on my nerves. I understand they need to put over the storylines, but during the enitre orton/rhodes match, excluding pinfall attempts they called 8 moves. Joey styles is somewhere having a heart attack.


The commentary has been fantastic recently. Cole is selling the storyline like a champ. We could do without JBL trying to defend and justify everything Triple H does, I really hate heel commentators but I guess at least it makes sense from a character perspective. King sadly is just there ATM. But Cole is doing a great job and is in by far the best form of his career right now.


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

Dont get me wrong, its good to get the storyline over. But he called 8 moves for the ENTIRE MATCH, it felt like i was listening to a recap with something going on in the background. It feels like the matches are the least important aspects of the show, they're too busy waiting to recap the punk promo from last week 25 times, or a backstage segment that happened 20 minutes previous.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw 2/9/2013 thoughts*

* Cody Rhodes firing angle was done so well and really helped all parties involved. It managed to get a lot of heat on the corporation as well as getting Cody over a lot. The match was built up to be important and the match itself was good. Cody's promo afterwards was excellent and showed a lot of emotion. Loved this angle.

* Stuff with Big Show was mixed. I do think they milked it a little too long and I think Big Show over acted but still the impact of this was great despite parts of it making zero fucking sense. They built in a nice story with Show not wanting to hurt Bryan but Bryan being the stubborn little fighter that he is always wanting to prove himself. It was built up nicely to Show attempting to walk away until the Shield and HHH came out. HHH asserted his authority well and came across like a complete dick. Stephanie was also great in that pseudo sympathetic role where you knew she wasn't being sincere but was stringing Big Show along and playing with his emotions. But this is where it makes no sense at all. *Stephanie said Big Show gave her advice and mentored her when was 12.* They both debuted in 1999 in their *20's.* fpalm. Like seriously, they are 5 years apart in age. I didn't even mind the back story given with Big Show being broke because it adds a sense of conflict for Big Show in this angle but dear lord, terrible writing in regards to Stephanie and Big Show's history. Big Show's acting of feeling conflicted and torn was great albeit as I said dragged on a little too long and a little over acted. Also the amount of crying for giant Big Show does is pretty fucking ridiculous :lol. I still enjoyed it overall despite the obvious flaws but this seriously was a clusterfuck in writing.

* Opening segment was very good overall. All three men were good here, Orton was a lot better than normal on the mic and looked like he was actually putting some effort in rather than phoning in his promos. Bryan was great and was a little bit more serious this week which is good because its what was needed. HHH was great as usual in his corporate dick mode as a heel. Very easy to want to boo for. Set up nicely for what was about to come.

* Punk's "I promise" promo was very good as per usual from Punk. Always delivers, great intensity and very dark. You can feel the tension is reaching fever pitch now with Punk and Heyman. I disagree with those saying its dragging out too long or what have you, I'm still loving this storyline because of the genuine emotion between Punk and Heyman. You can't fake that and certainly it definitely comes across like a real grudge between two former best friends. Looking forward to seeing where this is going.

* Ziggler angle with Ambrose attacking him before the bell and then Ryback coming in to the match with him was also a nice continuation of the over arcing corporation angle. Provides more heat for both Ambrose and Ryback whilst Ziggler is being kept in the mix as one of the sympathetic babyfaces along with Bryan and Ambrose. Ziggler looks like might go after Ambrose's US Title which might seem like a demotion for Ziggler but at least it has more of a storyline overall than the WHC situation. As long as they keep Ziggler in the limelight and in the mix of this big storyline then it should bode well for Ziggler's face run in the long term.

* Divas angle was a nice continuation from AJ Lee's "Pipebomb" last week. Wasn't hoping for something a bit more than what we got but it was a good way for AJ to further seperate herself from the total divas and establish it's essentially her vs them. Fatal 4 way match for the Divas Title should be interesting. Only problem I have is I doubt they are going to be given enough time to really make it work. First time in a long while we had a multi woman match going for the title though so it's a nice change of pace and a nice storyline for the divas.

* Fandango vs Miz was not good. Have no interest in this feud whatsoever and Miz once again shows which is a bad worker and sloppy. Breaking the nose of Fandango. Yeah, nice one Miz. Just potentially kill off the angle before it actually gets going.

* I'm not digging the WHC title scene. The RVD/Ricardo pair is very thrown together. Despite RVD being the one to knock off ADR to cause ADR to attack Ricardo, we still have no real great explanation as to why RVD and Ricardo are together. There also really hasn't been any build to RVD and Del Rio feuding for the title either as to why they are fighting in the first place. It's really being treated as an afterthought right now. And Sandow jobs again, I've never understood the philosophy here. You want to build up your MITB guy so they look like a threat to the world title for whenever they cash in but instead you job them out. Gives them SO MUCH CREDIBILITY fpalm.

* Like the fact that PTP are being built up as a team with these wins and matches but still doesn't take away the fact it was filler.

* Wyatt Family are already becoming afterthoughts. Despite them reminding what's happened to Kane and Bray's excellent promos on the situation they aren't being put in a meaningful spot on TV and they aren't capitalizing on the situation to draw The Wyatt Family any heat. Not good.

For the most part I thought it was a good show, the fact that we finally have the heels dominating the scene and the situation looks more bleak than anything in forever is a tremendous change of pace which is refreshing. There are some things here that didn't work but as far as the overall picture goes for the big corporation storyline it's looking great. Their drawing good heat and for once the faces look like underdogs giving us a reason to cheer for them and to continue watching to see when they will start getting their comeuppance. That's smart booking. Those calling for Bryan to get his redemption now would regret saying that if Bryan won the title at NOC and they didn't milk this storyline.

I will say that I do agree they need to vary things up with how they are booking how Bryan gets taken down by the corporation as it is getting a bit repetitive. I'd also give Bryan more signs of fighting and tease him overcoming at certain points before being shut down again to give the people some hope. Having said that, this total bleakness that is over the WWE is something so different and refreshing that part of me wants it to keep up for a while longer.


----------



## WeAreProWrestling (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> Pretty ridiculous WWE would get involved because the fans weren't reacting the way they wanted them to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Jesus, Lesnar looks old in that sig pic of yours.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ all the complaining about the heels being too dominant. I guess you people prefer it to be like John Cena with R-Truth and The Miz before Survivor Series two years ago. The reason Bryan gets laid out every week is due to the power in numbers and to make the payoff sweeter when he can finally get even with the Corporation. The lack of patience here is mind-blowing. But I guess you are so used to cowardly heels that get their ass kicked every week to the point that you're not quite ready when the reverse happens (something most here have demanded for a very long time).


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 things I will say about Raw:

Its like he writers wrote a storyline for Punk/Heyman/Axel - post Lesnar for a 2 week program, forgetting that there was 4 weeks btw PPVs

And at the end of Raw Cody Rhodes should've came down to help Bryan, missed opportunity IMO to cash-in on how over Rhodes was during his match with Orton.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

RAW has been better than it has been in a couple of years. Quit all your bellyaching. This is only the beginning of the ride!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I was waiting for an unmentioned hero to arise at the end of Raw last night so back up Bryan. Like the entire lockroom attacking The Shield or something. Like " You aren't going to fire us all." type deal. Have the locker room beatdown The Shield with Triple H and Steph looking in disgust from the stage to end the show.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually enjoyed RAW this week. Really nice to see the Heels actually being dominant week in and week out when Bryan finally just gets a small amount of revenge the crowd will eat it up.


Random Note anyone notice during the RHodes/Orton match they started Chanting Randy Savage at the guy dressed like him. I saw a few guys dressed up as Flair, Piper, Dusty Rhodes and Savage was awesome lol


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

A meh episode of RAW as a lot of their content felt redundant; I understand they need to bide time until Night of Champions with the Bryan/Orton angle but within storytelling there are always multiple paths to reach the same conclusion, creative should take that to mind. Orton/Rhodes was pretty good though.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if they wanted to give Rhodes time off for his wedding and honeymoon..why not after he gets fired, have him go out there to help with a huge pop from the crowd, and then the Shield overwhelming him and kicking his ass and "injuring" him..so that he can be out for awhile and he'll come back and help out Bryan when his vacation is over....that should have happened instead.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> if they wanted to give Rhodes time off for his wedding and honeymoon..why not after he gets fired, have him go out there to help with a huge pop from the crowd, and then the Shield overwhelming him and kicking his ass and "injuring" him..so that he can be out for awhile and he'll come back and help out Bryan when his vacation is over....that should have happened instead.


What actually happened was the better move. He spoke his mind, put on a brilliant match with the WWE Champion (getting a great crowd reaction in the process) and cut the promo of his life on the way out the door. He now has something interesting to come back to.

I thought RAW was pretty good. The WWE Title/Bryan storyline is still holding my interest pretty well, as is the Punk/Heyman stuff, and the AJ title storyline too. The Big Show being conflicted stuff doesn't really do a lot for me, and his crying face does in fact make me chuckle a little but still. 

I like they putting a huge amount of heat on the new heels, it's something they don't do enough, but the babyfaces are looking pretty horrible just standing there. They will have to have a bit of a victory for Bryan at some point soon, because the main event attacks will be become a little repetitive if they aren't careful.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Entertaining Raw. Loved all the Stephanie on Raw as well.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The hidden unconscious of the entire IWC is the psychological shadow archetype that is heel HHH.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah but if you think about it, this is the last Raw before football starts up, and you end it the same way you have the two weeks before that? just saying, it should have ended with more excitement...now people might not tune in because they might fear Raw will end again the same way it has previously....and will rather watch the game.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



jediknight52501 said:


> and the TV is off. i am done with RAW tonight.


Why the fuck do you sit half way through RAW and then turn it off, and come back next week for another hour and a half and do the same fucking thing again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Main event angle is KILLING it. Can't believe people are saying that this angle is getting old when it's only been THREE FUCKING WEEKS. This is what happens when you have too much WWE TV I guess. The angle is only just getting started. Love it love it love it.

Also...DUSTY RHODES VS. VINCE MCMAHON WM30 DIG IT!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I did notice something interesting during Raw....in the opening segment, the camera caught it very briefly because the camera was trained on Randy Orton...but when the audience was chanting Yes all loudly at the beginning, they showed Triple H in the corner with a little smile on his face...it was very brief...but I think he was pretty happy that the storyline is working.....he's proud of the fact that Bryan continues to get tons of cheers. that's what I took out of it any way.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What if Vince hires a new, dumb musclehead who acts like a tyrant and is selfish.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Just finished watching Raw, pretty decent Raw and the storyline is progressing nicely. One thing I will say though is Bryan came off as an arsehole towards Big Show during the main event and it showed in the crowds reaction, not a great way to book your main face. I understand he wants that shot at the title but not giving a fuck about a guy who wants to help you but cant because of the coporaton is stupid


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

uhh, why would he be nice to Big Show? he just sat around while the last two weeks hes' been getting his ass kicked by the Shield....would you be nice to a guy who just sat there and watched and didn't do shit? especially when he has an iron clad contract....did you not hear the Triple H promo at the beginning....he said Bryan should have his anger be toward him. And the crowd seemed to be cheering him just fine.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

And how many shareholders are paying white supremacist groups in hiding?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> uhh, why would he be nice to Big Show? he just sat around while the last two weeks hes' been getting his ass kicked by the Shield....would you be nice to a guy who just sat there and watched and didn't do shit? especially when he has an iron clad contract....did you not hear the Triple H promo at the beginning....he said Bryan should have his anger be toward him.


A guy thats been bullied into that position that Bryan knows fully well cant help and he just doesnt care and attacks him. Personally, I think that comes off a bit stupid for the top face to do specially when he wants to overcome the coporation. 

And why would Bryan give a shit about what Triple H says specially when the guy is calling the beat downs?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan is frustrated that no one is trying to help him...i think if you were beat down several times, you would be ticked off at everyone as well......your nitpicking of this Raw is seriously deluded....its human nature to be upset when no one is helping you.....He blew Booker T off because he didn't believe him when he said he had Bryan's back...you can't blame the guy, he's all alone..and can't trust anyone.....sort of reminds me of Austin in a sense.

And Triple H reminded Bryan about Show's iron clad contract at the beginning of Raw...there was the extra incentive to target Big Show...makes perfect sense.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is frustrated that no one is trying to help him...i think if you were beat down several times, you would be ticked off at everyone as well......your nitpicking of this Raw is seriously deluded....its human nature to be upset when no one is helping you.....He blew Booker T off because he didn't believe him when he said he had Bryan's back...you can't blame the guy, he's all alone..and can't trust anyone.....sort of reminds me of Austin in a sense.
> 
> And Triple H reminded Bryan about Show's iron clad contract at the beginning of Raw...there was the extra incentive to target Big Show...makes perfect sense.


FFS Im not even nitpicking I just made a passing statement that I disliked that one part of the show. Im not even having a go at Bryan so get off his dick for once. I'm actually really enjoying this storyline I just felt it took away the sympathy I had for Bryan this episode.

And I'm sorry but Bryan is nothing like Austin


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

we all have our dicks in somebody on here..i'm no different....i'm just saying how it is...and he is just like Austin....but I wouldn't expect you to follow Bryan's career at all since most of the people on here basically judge him on his WWE performances....but Bryan is a bad ass....just because they tried to bury him early on with comedy skits, doesn't mean that's how he truly is.....just wait, he'll continue to get cheered and then you'll be hating on him and hating how he takes over the show....but its awesome because then you can stop watching and stop complaining and all will be right with the world..oh sweet revenge for haters like you. And of course you would say he's no Austin.....he's only been in the main event since August of 2013....but just give him another two years.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait til' John Cena ruins everything next year.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me why Big Show gives a single solitary FUCK about what HHH tells him if he has an iron clad contract? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> we all have our dicks in somebody on here..i'm no different....i'm just saying how it is...and he is just like Austin....but I wouldn't expect you to follow Bryan's career at all since most of the people on here basically judge him on his WWE performances....but Bryan is a bad ass....just because they tried to bury him early on with comedy skits, doesn't mean that's how he truly is.....just wait, he'll continue to get cheered and then you'll be hating on him and hating how he takes over the show....but its awesome because then you can stop watching and stop complaining and all will be right with the world..oh sweet revenge for haters like you. And of course you would say he's no Austin.....he's only been in the main event since August of 2013....but just give him another two years.


WTF are you even on about? :lmao Yes I am fully aware of where he's come from before the WWE and Ill be honest with you I much prefer the American Dragon to the currnet Daniel Bryan. Also I'm not a "hater" I actually really enjoy him as I was pointing out and he fully deserves his spot. I wasnt having a go at him I was having a slight dig at the booking and writing. 

Please just stop jumping on people's backs if they having anything slighty bad to say about anything that involves Daniel Bryan. And again, he is nothing like Austin but let him be the first Daniel Bryan


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

WrestlinFan said:


> Can someone please explain to me why Big Show gives a single solitary FUCK about what HHH tells him if he has an iron clad contract?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wish I knew. Why all the talk about supporting his family if Big Show can't be fired no matter what? The whole thing made 0 sense.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I love this Bryan/Corporation angle. I just wish Big Show wasn't involved. He's bringing down the story a tad and its obvious he isn't Bryan savior. I had to FF through a few parts of the final segment because I found him so cringe-worthy.

Also interesting to see how the AJ storyline continues.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, found Show boring..I fast forwarded too, just to see if Rhodes came back.....because that would have seriously made the last segment gold...


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ause_Scene_During_Orton_vs_Rhodes_at_RAW.html
> 
> - There was an incident during the Cody Rhodes vs. Randy Orton match at RAW last night where WWE officials sent security out to calm down a situation going on in the crowd. Apparently fans were dressed as Randy Savage, Ric Flair and either Hulk Hogan or Jake Roberts. The fans were getting more attention than the match and this had WWE officials furious.


They forgot about one.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Sheamus gained weight.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

They really should have given the divas segment more time following AJ's awesome promo from last week. I think the point would still have gotten away if 5 of the 30 minutes Big Show cried would have been taken out.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Just to give a taste of how well this storyline is doing in terms of popularity, Yahoo Answers' first page is littered with questions about this angle. I don't know if this is getting even an iota of mainstream attention, or the niche is more active than it usually is. Either way, it's a good thing.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/02/13*



Pacmanboi said:


> Steph looks like a goddess.


As usual.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> we all have our dicks in somebody on here..i'm no different....i'm just saying how it is...and he is just like Austin....but I wouldn't expect you to follow Bryan's career at all since most of the people on here basically judge him on his WWE performances....but Bryan is a bad ass....just because they tried to bury him early on with comedy skits, doesn't mean that's how he truly is.....just wait, he'll continue to get cheered and then you'll be hating on him and hating how he takes over the show....but its awesome because then you can stop watching and stop complaining and all will be right with the world..oh sweet revenge for haters like you. And of course you would say he's no Austin.....he's only been in the main event since August of 2013....but just give him another two years.


Hmmm...this could be the worst post I've read all day. Its certainly in contention.

He's nothing like Austin because their characters and popularity levels are vastly different. Austin carried the entire product, Bryan just made it to the main event. Bryan is a nice guy who got screwed, Austin was a bad ass rebel. Nothing alike.

Then again, you're the type of Bryan mark who takes any joke about the guy and turns it into a personal attack. You did it earlier today, in fact. Its like you always have to defend every negative comment about the guy. 

And fuck off with the burial bullshit, Bryan has never been buried.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm sorry, after that long drawn out comment, all I could remember you saying were the words "ass" and "hole"...quit describing yourself.....carry on!


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot (Jul 19, 2013)

It must hurt CM Punk to say "and if you order Night of Champions" in a live promo, as he's from a non-commercialized wrestling background, what a plug.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You know, I don't think this storyline is as great as it's cracked up to be. It's just that Bryan and HHH are good in their roles and they elevate the material. There is absolutely no story progression going on here, it is really just DB getting his ass kicked over and over and Big Show being an embarrassment with his atrocious acting and the whole Iron Clad contract issue is a plot point that they cannot continue to avoid without making the whole thing look stupid.

With that being said, it's still a million times better than anything the 'E has done in years which is a step in the right direction. The matches with DB, Ziggler, The Shield, Cody/Randy have all been excellent.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How has it not made story progression? Bryan got screwed at SSlam, Orton is the champion backed by the Corporation led by HHH, and Bryan is trying to get back on top taking them down (despite being one man facing off an entity that beats him down understandably so). There has been progression, just not "fast" enough for people because they've been used to the watered down, lukewarm, Cena-esque type of stories where it's over in a month or two and nobody comes out meaning a damn.


----------

